# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Actualits > Politique >  Un Parti Libral/Libertarien pour la France ?

## Valter

bonjour

que pensez-vous de l'initiative du mouvement libertarien de crer son propre parti en France

Le parti libertarien propose notamment la lgalisation des drogues (http://www.parti-libertarien.com/drogues), le droit au port d'armes, la suppression de la TVA, l'interdiction des contrles de police, le mariage pour tous et l'ouverture des frontires  l'immigration

voici le programme http://www.parti-libertarien.com/programme

pensez-vous qu'un tel parti puisse s'imposer en France ou sommes-nous trop "arrirs" politiquement ?

je rappelle que le parti libertarien US est le 3me plus gros parti aprs rpublicains et dmocrates

est-ce que a pourrait tre le cas en France aussi ?

et soutenez-vous ce parti, aimez vous leurs propositions ?

merci

----------


## phili_b

Dj qu'il a un pourcentage assez faible aux tats-Unis, alors en France o ce n'est pas du tout dans la culture locale.....

"arrirs politiquement" ? Qu'est-ce que cette faon de prsenter les choses ?  ::roll::

----------


## ManusDei

J'ai l'impression qu'il entre en concurrence avec le Parti Pirate, le Parti libertaire, Alternative Libertaire, etc...

----------


## r0d

> J'ai l'impression qu'il entre en concurrence avec le Parti Pirate, le Parti libertaire, Alternative Libertaire, etc...


Que nenni.
Ces partis, en particulier AL, reprsentent le socialisme dans sa toute premire dfinition. L'ide libertaire ( ne pas confondre, donc, avec libertarienne) est de mettre tout en commun, et aprs, et seulement aprs, abolir l'tat. Et rien que a, a change tout.
Autre diffrence absolument fondamentale et qui fait que les deux visions sont opposes, c'est que les anarchistes (les libertaires donc) sont contre tout forme de pouvoir, mais ils ne sont pas contre les lois et les rgles. Par exemple, les anarchistes ne sont pas contre l'interdiction des armes  feu. Ils sont conscients que certaines choses ne peuvent qu'tre nfaste. Idem pour la pdophilie, le viol, etc.

Maintenant, le libertarianisme (ou anarchisme capitaliste), non seulement je n'y crois pas une seconde, mais en plus je crois que c'est l'idologie la plus dangereuse qu'il soit, mme plus que le national socialisme. Car le NS ne visait finalement qu'une partie de la population, alors que le libertarianisme vise  monter tout le monde contre tout le monde. Ayn Rand est, de mon point de vue, plus dangereuse que Hitler. Et c'est l qu'on voit que, concernant la libert d'expression, les USA ont choisi la bonne solution. Car ils ont laiss Ayn Rand s'exprimer, mais malgr le fait qu'elle ait acquise une certaine influence, ses ides ont pu tre discutes et elle n'a pas pu se positionner en tant que martyr. Laissez donc le libertarianisme dans les salons de th des WASP des CSP+ amicaines, d'o il n'aurait jamais d sortir.

----------


## gangsoleil

> pensez-vous qu'un tel parti puisse s'imposer en France ou sommes-nous trop "arrirs" politiquement ?


Parce que je ne suis pas d'accord avec les idees de ce parti, je suis "arriere" politiquement ? 





> je rappelle que le parti libertarien US est le 3me plus gros parti aprs rpublicains et dmocrates


Dans un pays ou il n'y a que deux reels partis (ils totalisent a eux deux plus de 98% des votes), le 3eme plus gros (moins de 1%) ne peut pas etre considere comme une alternative credible, pas plus que le dernier parti.

----------


## pmithrandir

Ce programme, ca ressemble beaucoup a la loi du plus fort non ?

----------


## GPPro

> Ce programme, ca ressemble beaucoup a la loi du plus fort non ?


Oui, a s'appelle le libralisme. Bienvenue dans le monde rel !

----------


## BenoitM

> Oui, a s'appelle le libralisme. Bienvenue dans le monde rel !


Ouais boff, comme toute les "doctrines", elle est mise  toute les sauces.

De plus, tu as certains libraux qui sont pour le libralisme conomique mais quand il s'agit de libralisme sociaux (mariage homosexuelle, avortement, libert d'expression, respect vie priv (coute tlphonique/internet) le sont nettement moins.

----------


## Marco46

> que pensez-vous de l'initiative du mouvement libertarien de crer son propre parti en France


Je m'en fous  ::mrgreen:: 




> Le parti libertarien propose notamment la lgalisation des drogues (http://www.parti-libertarien.com/drogues), le droit au port d'armes, la suppression de la TVA, l'interdiction des contrles de police, le mariage pour tous et l'ouverture des frontires  l'immigration


Ya des chose compltement abracadabrantesques :




> *Ddommager* les consommateurs de drogues ayant t victimes de contrles de police, d'amendes ou de peines de prison


Ce n'est qu'un exemple, mais plus je lis le programme, plus j'ai le sentiment de perdre mon temps.




> pensez-vous qu'un tel parti puisse s'imposer en France ou sommes-nous trop "arrirs" politiquement ?


J'aurai plutt dit irresponsables et irralistes. Hollande est plus raliste que vous en disant qu'il va gagner la bataille de l'emploi avec son pacte de responsabilit que vous quand vous dites au hasard :




> Faire sauter le cartel des tlcommunications et des fournisseurs d'accs internet en abrogeant les monopoles


Quelle bonne blague  ::):  Vous voulez transformer les parts des gros en kolkhozes ?




> je rappelle que le parti libertarien US est le 3me plus gros parti aprs rpublicains et dmocrates
> 
> est-ce que a pourrait tre le cas en France aussi ?


Non !




> et soutenez-vous ce parti, aimez vous leurs propositions ?


Non et non !

Ma prfre dans celles que j'ai lu :




> *Lgaliser le port d'armes pour que les citoyens puissent se dfendre face aux contrles et aux rackets de la police.* Les tats Amricains ayant lgalis le port d'armes connaissent une baisse dans le nombre et dans la gravit des violences policires. Les "flics gangsters" de France y rflchiraient  deux fois s'ils savaient leurs victimes capables de se dfendre  armes gales


On dirait vraiment un truc crit par des ados ayant subit un contrle d'identit un peu dplaisant et qui ont fait l'effort de mettre les formes dans l'criture  ::aie:: 

Vous voulez autoriser les citoyens  se balader avec des flingues et  tirer sur la police ??? Mais srieux je ris l  ::): 

Et les honntes gangsters ils ont le droit d'tre arms ?  ::mouarf::

----------


## Invit

> Et les honntes gangsters ils ont le droit d'tre arms ?


Si tu lgalises la drogue, la prostitution, le jeu, la vente d'armes, il n'y a plus vraiment de notion de gangster, puisque leur ancienne activit devient lgale.
Ce sont donc des commerants arms, et a existe dj, surtout chez les bijoutiers  ::aie::

----------


## ManusDei

La prostitution est dj lgale.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> La prostitution est dj lgale.


Oui, ce qui est illgale c'est d'y avoir recours...  ::roll::  Encore une brillante ide de nos ttes pensantes...

Y avait quelqu'un,  la radio, qui avait fait une jolie mtaphore sur la dernire loi sur la prostitution. Loi qui autorise le racolage mais interdit de payer les services des prostitues. Il avait dit : "C'est comme une boulangerie qui talerait des croissants mais qui n'aurait pas le droit de vous les vendre..."

----------


## Invit

> La prostitution est dj lgale.


Mais pas pour un tiers d'en faire le commerce. Le proxntisme quoi. Les gangsters se prostituent rarement eux-mme, ils comptent plutt sur les autres  ::mrgreen::

----------


## ManusDei

> Mais pas pour un tiers d'en faire le commerce. Le proxntisme quoi. Les gangsters se prostituent rarement eux-mme, ils comptent plutt sur les autres


C'est plus "simple" que a. Le proxntisme selon la loi franaise, c'est toucher de l'argent de la prostitution si on ne l'a pas gagn soi-mme. C'est  dire que les prostitues peuvent gagner de l'argent, mais pas le dpenser. De fait, pour se loger c'est HLM ou marchands de sommeil (enfin sauf si elle peut acheter cash), car passer par le locatif priv rend le propritaire coupable de proxntisme (pareil pour un local professionnel).
Et oui, tous les ans tu as des condamnations, sauf si le propritaire peut prouver qu'il ne savait pas qu'il louait  une prostitue. Je te parle mme pas des conjoints de prostitues, qui sont condamnables et condamns si par hasard ils ont une priode de chmage.

Edit : et les histoires de gangsters, proxntes qui battraient/violeraient etc...  a reprsente pas beaucoup de prostitues.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> C'est plus "simple" que a. Le proxntisme selon la loi franaise, c'est toucher de l'argent de la prostitution si on ne l'a pas gagn soi-mme. C'est  dire que les prostitues peuvent gagner de l'argent, mais pas le dpenser. De fait, pour se loger c'est HLM ou marchands de sommeil (enfin sauf si elle peut acheter cash), car passer par le locatif priv rend le propritaire coupable de proxntisme (pareil pour un local professionnel).
> Et oui, tous les ans tu as des condamnations, sauf si le propritaire peut prouver qu'il ne savait pas qu'il louait  une prostitue. Je te parle mme pas des conjoints de prostitues, qui sont condamnables et condamns si par hasard ils ont une priode de chmage.
> 
> Edit : et les histoires de gangsters, proxntes qui battraient/violeraient etc...  a reprsente pas beaucoup de prostitues.


En parlant de a, on pourrait dire que l'tat est un proxnte en fait, puisque les prostitues sont imposables...  ::ccool::

----------


## DrDonuts

> Parce que je ne suis pas d'accord avec les idees de ce parti, je suis "arriere" politiquement ?


la France est juge arrir politiquement parce qu'il y a encore des gens qui votent pour des parties qui ont ds idologies juges TRES nfaste depuis longtemps (communisme, socialisme, cologisme, etc...)

Toutes ces idologies utopiste, tout ces gens qui pensent savoir comment devraient vivre les hommes et veulent imposer leur idologies aux autres, sous prtexte d'avoir eu temporairement une courte majorit, ne peuvent le faire que d'une seule faon : un tat fort, qui impose ses rgles par la contrainte.

voila pourquoi, les amricains par exemples mais pas que, nous trouvent arrir politiquement...

----------


## ManusDei

Tssss, vite de prsenter ton jugement personnel comme une vrit tablie.
Et non, c'est pas parce qu'il est partag par quelques autres dans le monde que a en fait la vrit.

----------


## gangsoleil

> voila pourquoi, les amricains par exemples mais pas que, nous trouvent arrir politiquement...


C'est vrai qu'avec un systeme a deux partis, avec des campagnes qui coutent des millions de dollars, ou l'on peut etre elu en ayant moins de voix que l'adversaire, avec des votes a main levee et ce genre de choses, c'est la pointe du progres.

Et par ailleurs ce n'est pas du tout ce que je demandais : la question de base est "pensez-vous qu'un tel parti puisse s'imposer en France ou sommes-nous trop "arrirs" politiquement ?", c'est a dire le contraire de ce que tu dis. Et moi je demandais si le fait de ne pas etre d'accord avec les idees de ce parti, donc quelque part penser que non il ne s'imposera pas, faisait de moi un arriere politique.

----------


## DrDonuts

> Tssss, vite de prsenter ton jugement personnel comme une vrit tablie.
> Et non, c'est pas parce qu'il est partag par quelques autres dans le monde que a en fait la vrit.


C'est une vrit tablie que la France est jug par certains "arrir politiquement" pour ces raisons.

Aprs que ces parties soient jug comme populiste car ils promettent des lendemain qui chantent sans avoir aucune ide raliste de comment les mettre en place, ou en accusant "le capitale" ou "lconomie" de tout nos malheurs alors qu'ils n'y comprennent strictement rien, pour se justifier d'augmenter leur propre pouvoir et de restreindre les liberts, c'est effectivement a chacun de se faire sa propre opinion.




> Et par ailleurs ce n'est pas du tout ce que je demandais : la question de base est "pensez-vous qu'un tel parti puisse s'imposer en France ou sommes-nous trop "arrirs" politiquement ?", c'est a dire le contraire de ce que tu dis. Et moi je demandais si le fait de ne pas etre d'accord avec les idees de ce parti, donc quelque part penser que non il ne s'imposera pas, faisait de moi un arriere politique.



Si c'est bien ce que tu demandais : 
le simple fait de penser que tu est contre ne fait pas de toi un arrir politique, mais ce n'est pas ce que la phrase que tu avais cite sous-entendais de toute faon, c'est pour cela que je te r-expliquait la phrase en question pour t'aider a comprendre pourquoi la personne que tu cite avait mis cela.





> C'est vrai qu'avec un systeme a deux partis, avec des campagnes qui coutent des millions de dollars, ou l'on peut etre elu en ayant moins de voix que l'adversaire, avec des votes a main levee et ce genre de choses, c'est la pointe du progres.


On parlait d'idaux politique, la tu nous parle de systme politique, c'est un peu HS, non ?

mais pas la peine d'argumenter pour moi, je ne suis ni pour, ni contre, bien au contraire !

----------


## Invit

> voila pourquoi, les amricains par exemples mais pas que, nous trouvent arrir politiquement...


Ils savent mme pas o c'est la France  ::mouarf:: 

Steph

----------


## ManusDei

> C'est une vrit tablie que la France est jug par certains "arrir politiquement" pour ces raisons.


Ouais, mais c'est pas pour autant que la France est effectivement arrire politiquement (mme si je pense que c'est le cas).

Et franchement, certaines des propositions du parti libertarien sont franchement plus qu'arrires, donc je peine  voir le progrs.

----------


## zaventem

> Ils savent mme pas o c'est la France


On rigole, on rigole mais combien deuropen sont capable de situer les tats chez eux  ::aie::

----------


## Jon Shannow

> On rigole, on rigole mais combien deuropen sont capable de situer les tats chez eux


 ::mouarf:: 

Un site ludique pour apprendre...

----------


## DrDonuts

> Ils savent mme pas o c'est la France 
> Steph


oui c'est vrai...
mais il ne faut pas oublier que leur "pays" est aussi grand que lEurope.
ils doivent y apprendre les tats et leurs capitales...

je suis pas sur que beaucoup de franais connaissent tout les pays et capitales europenne ^^.
et je suis pas sur non plus que les franais serait capable de placer (ou mme citer) la capitale de la Californie, qui a pourtant un PIB aussi grand que la plupart des pays dEurope, sur une carte.

donc tout est relatif... ils sont pas plus bte que nous  ::):

----------


## Bibicmoi

> donc tout est relatif... ils sont pas plus bte que nous


On dit pas qu'ils sont btes, on dit juste qu'ils se foutent totalement de nous, et que je vois pas ce qui permet d'affirmer premptoirement qu'ils nous considrent comme arrir politiquement.
Pour a, faudrait dj qu'ils connaissent ne serait-ce que le nom du prsident...

----------


## Jon Shannow

> On dit pas qu'ils sont btes, on dit juste qu'ils se foutent totalement de nous, et que je vois pas ce qui permet d'affirmer premptoirement qu'ils nous considrent comme arrir politiquement.
> Pour a, faudrait dj qu'ils connaissent ne serait-ce que le nom du prsident...


Dj, que nous on ne connait le nom de la 1re dame...  ::mouarf::

----------


## DrDonuts

> On dit pas qu'ils sont btes, on dit juste qu'ils se foutent totalement de nous, et que je vois pas ce qui permet d'affirmer premptoirement qu'ils nous considrent comme arrir politiquement.
> Pour a, faudrait dj qu'ils connaissent ne serait-ce que le nom du prsident...


Ben pour eux on a des communiste qui sont arriv au pouvoir...
c'est suffisant pour nous considrer arrir.
a avait fait grand bruit a l'poque chez eux...

enfin dans la classe politique hein, c'est sur que lamricain moyen, il s'en moque de ce qu'il se passe en France.

----------


## r0d

> Ben pour eux on a des communiste qui sont arriv au pouvoir...


Ha mais a, c'est pas que chez les ricains. Va faire un tour sur lefigaro.fr, latribune.fr ou liberaux.org, c'est gratin  ::mouarf::

----------


## Bluedeep

> Ben pour eux on a des communiste qui sont arriv au pouvoir...
> c'est suffisant pour nous considrer arrir..


C'est en effet assez lgitime.

----------


## Bluedeep

> et je suis pas sur non plus que les franais serait capable de placer (ou mme citer) la capitale de la Californie, qui a pourtant un PIB aussi grand que la plupart des pays dEurope, sur une carte.


Pour la Californie, c'est peut tre pas le cas, mais si tu dlemande, au hasard, de situer l'Arkansas ou le Nebraska et de citer leur capitale, je crains que le rsultat ne soit pas brillant.

----------


## souviron34

> Pour la Californie, c'est peut tre pas le cas, mais si tu dlemande, au hasard, de situer l'Arkansas ou le Nebraska et de citer leur capitale, je crains que le rsultat ne soit pas brillant.


y'a pas besoin d'aller si loin..Dans la plupart des jeux tls, c'est assez affligeant les connaissances en gographie d'une majorit des candidats jeunes - et d'une partie des moins jeunes...

Quand on situe Amiens en "Bretagne, ou Bourgogne, ou Alsace", quand "la Loire se jette  Marseille", ou que "la Bourgogne donne sur l'Atlantique", quand "la capitale de la Pologne est BudaPest", ou que "Tunis est au Maroc", ou "la Slovnie il y a des rennes" , a dcoiffe assez  ::aie:: 

et la liste est infinie, malheureusement....  On n'a aucune leon  donner aux Amricains..  ::roll::

----------


## Jon Shannow

> On n'a aucune leon  donner aux Amricains..


J'aurais "on n'a *plus* de leons  donner aux Amricains"

----------


## souviron34

Exact  ::): 

Mais bon.... Justement quand on regarde, visiblement a fait un petit moment que a dure...

(_ce qui pouvait tre comprhensible avant quand 25% d'une classe d'age avait le bac et le reste s'arrtait au Certificat d'Etudes le devient beaucoup moins quand plus de 80% d'une classe d'age a le bac..._ )

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Exact 
> 
> Mais bon.... Justement quand on regarde, visiblement a fait un petit moment que a dure...
> 
> (_ce qui pouvait tre comprhensible avant quand 25% d'une classe d'age avait le bac et le reste s'arrtait au Certificat d'Etudes le devient beaucoup moins quand plus de 80% d'une classe d'age a le bac..._ )


Entirement d'accord. Mon pre connait tous les dpartements (et n), prfectures et une partie des sous-prfectures (sans jamais avoir travaill pour la poste et s'tre arrt au certificat d'tude). Il ne fait quasiment aucune faute d'orthographe ou de grammaire et est encore capable d'extraire une racine carr  la mano. Il est difficile  battre en calcul mental et s'y connait pas mal en gomtrie. Bon, il faiblit un peu ( 77 ans aprs un AVC), mais est encore capable de faire des plans en 3D sous autocad... ::ccool::

----------


## boz74

> Pour la Californie, c'est peut tre pas le cas, mais si tu dlemande, au hasard, de situer l'Arkansas ou le Nebraska et de citer leur capitale, je crains que le rsultat ne soit pas brillant.


Encore ce parallle absurde o on compare des tats indpendants comme la France ou l'Allemagne avec de simples rgions (les tats amricains).

Les tats amricains se comparent aux Lnder allemands, pas  l'Allemagne toute entire. Je pense qu'il y a beaucoup plus d'europens qui connaissent les tats amricains que d'Amricains connaissant les Lnder allemands.

----------


## boz74

> voila pourquoi, les amricains par exemples mais pas que, nous trouvent arrir politiquement...


Nous sommes peut-tre  arrirs  politiquement, mais quand mme moins que les Amricains.




> Et par ailleurs ce n'est pas du tout ce que je demandais : la question de base est "pensez-vous qu'un tel parti puisse s'imposer en France ou sommes-nous trop "arrirs" politiquement ?", c'est a dire le contraire de ce que tu dis. Et moi je demandais si le fait de ne pas etre d'accord avec les idees de ce parti, donc quelque part penser que non il ne s'imposera pas, faisait de moi un arriere politique.


Je pense que dans son ide, ce qui fait de toi un arrir politique est simplement de ne pas tre comme les Amricains.

----------


## Bluedeep

> Encore ce parallle absurde o on compare des tats indpendants comme la France ou l'Allemagne avec de simples rgions (les tats amricains)


Encore ce parallle absurde consistant  comparer les tats d'un pays fdral avec des rgions.




> Les tats amricains se comparent aux Lnder allemands, pas  l'Allemagne toute entire. Je pense qu'il y a beaucoup plus d'europens qui connaissent les tats amricains que d'Amricains connaissant les Lnder allemands.


La comparaison de taille la rend difficilement recevable.
La comparaison juridique est, elle,totalement irrecevable.

Si tu veux comparer les Lander Allemands  quelque chose, c'est les Communidades Autonomas espagnoles,  quelques dtails prs.

Le fait qu'on en soit pas capable d'avoir une dfense et une politique trangre intgre, n'invalide pas la comparaison entre UE et USA.

A l'inverse comparer un tat de l'Union avec les USA me semble dnu de sens.
(d'autant que sur certains  domaines, l'autonomie d'un tat de l'Union est infrieur  celle d'un tat des USA !!!)

Bref, ta comparaison me semble infiniment plus hasardeuse que la mienne.

----------


## Bluedeep

> Nous sommes peut-tre  arrirs  politiquement, mais quand mme moins que les Amricains.


Tu peux dvelopper un peu pour soutenir cette affirmation ? (que je trouve  aussi infonde que ton assertion supra).

----------


## boz74

> Entirement d'accord. Mon pre connait tous les dpartements (et n), prfectures et une partie des sous-prfectures (sans jamais avoir travaill pour la poste et s'tre arrt au certificat d'tude). Il ne fait quasiment aucune faute d'orthographe ou de grammaire et est encore capable d'extraire une racine carr  la mano.


Mon oncle connat aussi les dpartements et leurs prfectures, mais est gnralement incapable de savoir o ils se situent. C'est typiquement le genre de savoir inutile, comme de savoir le nom du mont o la Loire prend sa source sans savoir o il se trouve. C'est aussi un savoir qui, en plus d'tre bien inutile, est limit  la France.

Mme chose pour la racine carre extraite   la mano  : savoir en trouver un approximation par calcul mental rapide est quand mme plus utile.

----------


## boz74

> La comparaison de taille la rend difficilement recevable.


En termes de population, c'est parfaitement comparable.

En termes de superficie, ce sont les rpubliques russes ou les provinces canadiennes qui sont alors plus importantes que les tats amricains.




> La comparaison juridique est, elle,totalement irrecevable.


Pas du tout, il s'agit dans les deux cas d'tats formant une fdration.

C'est absurde de s'attendre  ce que l'Arkansas soit aussi connu que l'Allemagne, ou de s'tonner que ce ne soit pas le cas. L'Arkansas a beaucoup moins d'importance  tout point de vue. Son importance est comparable  celle de la Thuringe ou de la Hesse, gure plus, et encore je suis gentil.

----------


## boz74

> Tu peux dvelopper un peu pour soutenir cette affirmation ? (que je trouve  aussi infonde que ton assertion supra).


Ils viennent  peine d'adopter un systme de couverture sociale moderne, et encore, a rvolte la moiti de la population... C'est de loin le pays le plus ingalitaire de tous les pays dvelopps... La peine de mort, le port d'armes... Etc.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Mon oncle connat aussi les dpartements et leurs prfectures, mais est gnralement incapable de savoir o ils se situent. C'est typiquement le genre de savoir inutile, comme de savoir le nom du mont o la Loire prend sa source sans savoir o il se trouve. C'est aussi un savoir qui, en plus d'tre bien inutile, est limit  la France.
> 
> Mme chose pour la racine carre extraite   la mano  : savoir en trouver un approximation par calcul mental rapide est quand mme plus utile.


C'est dommage pour ton oncle, mais mon pre sait o a se trouve, et sa connaissance gographique m'a toujours impressionne. Pour ce qui est des maths, il a d'excellentes notions des valeurs.  ::mouarf:: 

Quant  comparer les USA et leurs tats et l'Allemagne et ses Landers...  ::roll::

----------


## boz74

> C'est dommage pour ton oncle, mais mon pre sait o a se trouve, et sa connaissance gographique m'a toujours impressionne. Pour ce qui est des maths, il a d'excellentes notions des valeurs.


Je suis content pour lui, mais c'est quand mme peu courant chez des gens de cette gnration.




> Quant  comparer les USA et leurs tats et l'Allemagne et ses Landers...


Quelle diffrence, autre que compltement anecdotique, y a-t-il entre des tats allemands et des tats amricains qui devrait empcher de les comparer ?

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Je suis content pour lui, mais c'est quand mme peu courant chez des gens de cette gnration.
> 
> 
> Quelle diffrence, autre que compltement anecdotique, y a-t-il entre des tats allemands et des tats amricains qui devrait empcher de les comparer ?


La taille, mon ami, la taille.

----------


## Bibicmoi

> Je suis content pour lui, mais c'est quand mme peu courant chez des gens de cette gnration.


Je ne sais pas quelle est exactement cette gnration, mais je sais que pour ma mre, c'est pareil. Et que la grande majorit des personnes que je connais de son ge sont dans le mme cas.
Tout a, parce qu' l'poque,  l'cole, on apprenait ce genre de chose.

Alors que moi, j'en suis proprement incapable, parce que dj a m'intresse pas, mais en plus, parce que j'ai jamais eu  les apprendre  l'cole.

----------


## boz74

> La taille, mon ami, la taille.


Comme je l'ai dit, en termes de population, c'est tout  fait identique.

C'est bien a qui dtermine l'importance des diffrents pays, et qui fait que certaines rgions sont connues et d'autres non. C'est pour a que la Californie est plus connue que l'Alberta qui est pourtant une fois et demie plus grand.

----------


## boz74

> Je ne sais pas quelle est exactement cette gnration, mais je sais que pour ma mre, c'est pareil. Et que la grande majorit des personnes que je connais de son ge sont dans le mme cas.
> Tout a, parce qu' l'poque,  l'cole, on apprenait ce genre de chose.


On apprenait les prfectures et la source de la Loire, mais pas tellement o elles se situent.

La majorit des gens n'allaient pas jusqu'au bac, il importait donc, et c'tait lgitime de ce point de vue, de leur faire ingrer trs rapidement un savoir minimum : les prfectures, l'orthographe, des notions (trs basiques) de calcul... tout ce qu'on peut faire apprendre par coeur, plutt que de prparer le terrain pour l'acquisition de savoirs plus ambitieux.

C'est risible de s'imaginer que les jeunes d'il y a 50 taient plus cultivs que ceux d'aujourd'hui. Tout au plus taient ils probablement meilleurs en orthographe, et encore, c'est mme pas sur.




> Alors que moi, j'en suis proprement incapable, parce que dj a m'intresse pas, mais en plus, parce que j'ai jamais eu  les apprendre  l'cole.


a n'a quasiment aucun intrt de connatre le nom des prfectures...

----------


## souviron34

> C'est risible de s'imaginer que les jeunes d'il y a 50 taient plus cultivs que ceux d'aujourd'hui. Tout au plus taient ils probablement meilleurs en orthographe, et encore, c'est mme pas sur.


C'est risible (ou  pleurer) de lire ce genre de choses...

Et encore plus de comparer un "savoir" de diplmes suprieurs d'aujourd'hui  ceux d'hier...

Mais c'est justement cette diffrence qui fait cette arrogance...

----------


## Bluedeep

> ... La peine de mort, le port d'armes... Etc.


C'est deux points me semblant plutt positifs.Accessoirement, le port d'armes n'est pas autoris (pas dans tous les tats du moins, il s'en faudrait de beaucoup), c'est la dtention qui est un droit constitutionnel. Faut se rfrer aux textes de temps, pas seulement  ce qu'en rapporte la clique journalistique franaise (largement vendue  la gauche).

Quant au systme de sant, c'est bien simple, il n'en existe pas dans l'Union, c'est de la responsabilit de chaque tat (comme aux USA jusqu' la rforme Obama). Par contre, il est vrai que chaque tat est oblig d'en avoir un en Europe.

Ta dmonstration est quelque peu boiteuse.

----------


## Bluedeep

> Et encore plus de comparer un "savoir" de diplmes suprieurs d'aujourd'hui  ceux d'hier......


 ::ccool:: 
Quand je vois quelques BAC+5, "ingnieurs"  dment estampills, qui semblent ignorer les rudiments du calcul tensoriel, a laisse rveur.

----------


## boz74

> C'est risible (ou  pleurer) de lire ce genre de choses...
> 
> Et encore plus de comparer un "savoir" de diplmes suprieurs d'aujourd'hui  ceux d'hier...
> 
> Mais c'est justement cette diffrence qui fait cette arrogance...


Je ne sais pas o tu vois de l'arrogance dans mon message, d'ailleurs tu ne sais mme pas dans laquelle des deux catgories je me situe. Pour information, je ne suis dans aucune des deux, ce qui signifie que je considre la gnration actuelle comme plutt plus cultive que la mienne au mme ge, c'est donc un contresens complet d'y voir de l'arrogance.

Les gens aujourd'hui restent plus longtemps  l'cole, et, par consquent, sont plus cultivs (car rien n'indique que les gnrations prcdentes compensaient par une plus grande curiosit).

C'est une simple observation, et il semble que tu sembles que tu fasses la mme, donc je ne vois pas bien o se situe le dsaccord.

----------


## boz74

> Quant au systme de sant, c'est bien simple, il n'en existe pas dans l'Union, c'est de la responsabilit de chaque tat (comme aux USA jusqu' la rforme Obama). Par contre, il est vrai que chaque tat est oblig d'en avoir un en Europe.


Je ne sais pas pourquoi tu insistes pour comparer les tats-Unis   l'Union , d'une part la comparaison est absurde, d'autre part elle est hors-sujet puisque c'est  la France que les tats-Unis taient compars.

----------


## Bluedeep

> Je ne sais pas pourquoi tu insistes pour comparer les tats-Unis   l'Union , d'une part la comparaison est absurde, d'autre part elle est hors-sujet puisque c'est  la France que les tats-Unis taient compars.


Par ce que je considre cette comparaison comme absurde (justement).
Comparer la France  la Californie peut avoir un intert, mais comparer la France aux USA n'a pas plus d'intert que de comparer Malte au Texas.

----------


## Darkzinus

> Les gens aujourd'hui restent plus longtemps  l'cole, et, par consquent, sont plus cultivs (car rien n'indique que les gnrations prcdentes compensaient par une plus grande curiosit).


On mlange un peu tout et n'imposte quoi dans ces posts ... La culture n'est pas qu'une question d'cole. Typiquement dans l'enseignement suprieur, on  apprend des savoirs utiles (ou pas) mais en terme de "culture" on n'y apprend rien. En quoi un jeune d'aujourd'hui est plus cultiv en histoire qu'un mme jeune il y  50 ans ?

----------


## boz74

> On mlange un peu tout et n'imposte quoi dans ces posts ... La culture n'est pas qu'une question d'cole. Typiquement dans l'enseignement suprieur, on  apprend des savoirs utiles (ou pas) mais en terme de "culture" on n'y apprend rien. En quoi un jeune d'aujourd'hui est plus cultiv en histoire qu'un mme jeune il y  50 ans ?


Parce qu'un jeune d'aujourd'hui va au lyce alors que le jeune d'il y a 50 ans bien souvent n'y allait pas.

Dire qu'on n'apprend rien en termes de  culture  dans le suprieur est faux : alors que je faisais des tudes scientifiques, on me faisait faire de la littrature et on m'enseignait deux langues trangres.

----------


## boz74

> Par ce que je considre cette comparaison comme absurde (justement).
> Comparer la France  la Californie peut avoir un intert, mais comparer la France aux USA n'a pas plus d'intert que de comparer Malte au Texas.


La Californie se compare  la Bavire : elles sont toutes deux des tats formant avec d'autres un tat fdral, alors que la France, l'Allemagne ou les tats-Unis sont des tats indpendants.

----------


## souviron34

> Je ne sais pas pourquoi tu insistes pour comparer les tats-Unis   l'Union , d'une part la comparaison est absurde, d'autre part elle est hors-sujet puisque c'est  la France que les tats-Unis taient compars.


Bon alors voyons...


370 millions d'habitants contre 66.35 fois la France en superficie50 Etats, ayant chacun un gouvernement lu, et ayant les pleins pouvoirs (_en particulier par rapport  la peine de mort_) contre des rgions n'ayant que des pouvoirs conomiquesDes juges lus contrarement  des juges nommsDes lois d'tat, non superposables aux lois fdrales, contrairement  des rglements rgionaux devant prendre place au sein des lois nationalesUne juridiction nationale base sur des rfrendums, contrairement  une juridiction base sur l'AssembleUne juridiction fdrale base sur une AssembleDes Etats trs riches en matires premires (_le cuivre dans l'Idaho par exxemple, mes mtaux au Nouveau-Mexique_) , d'autres trs riches en ptrole (_Texas, Nouvelle-Orlans_), d'autres purements industriels (_Illinois, New York_) d'autres purement agricoles (_Nebraska, Minnesota_), d'autres purement touristiques (_Floride, New Hampshire_), d'autres purement pche et chasse (_Maine, Oregon_), d'autres trs pauvres,  avec des distances entre villes de l'ordre de la taille de la France, compars  des rgions o il y a un village tous les 3 km en moyenne, plus de matires premires, plus d'industries lourdes ou presque.Des cultures violemment diffrentes par Etats (_les Texans sont extrmement fiers d'tre l'Etat des hors-la-loi, les habitants du Massassuchets sont beaucoup plus tourns vers l'Europe, avec les mmes dfauts ("aristocratie" intellectuelle et mpris pour les "incultes"), les gens de l'Etat de Washington sont traits de "chair  chaise-longue" par les habitants de la cte est, etc etc_), ce qui correspond plus  la diversit de culture europenne (_voir les histoires du "plombier polonais", des rumians travaillant "pour pas cher", etc_) que de la FRance, qui pense partiquement partout pareil.Je peux continuer, mais tu es tellement obtus que a vaut mme pas la peine...

Naturellement les USA se comparent (ventuellement)  l'Europe, certainement pas  la France

----------


## boz74

> Bon alors voyons...
> 370 millions d'habitants contre 66.35 fois la France en superficie


Refuserait-on de comparer la France aux Pays-Bas sous prtexte que la France est aussi quatre fois plus peuple et 15 fois plus grande ? videmment que non.

(les tats-Unis ne sont videmment pas 35 fois plus grands que la France, je ne sais pas d'o sort ce chiffre mais celui qui l'a pondu doit tre trs mauvais  la fois en gographie et en calcul).




> [*]50 Etats, ayant chacun un gouvernement lu,


Oui, comme en Allemagne, ou en Suisse ou au Brsil ou dans plein d'autres endroits. L encore, a n'a jamais empch les comparaisons entre la France et l'Allemagne, et a ne met pas ces pays sur un pied d'galit avec l'Union europenne toute entire.




> [*]Des cultures violemment diffrentes par Etats


a c'est du pipeau, y a plus de diffrences culturelles entre rgions d'un mme pays en Europe qu'aux tats-Unis. Par rapport  leur taille, les tats-Unis sont remarquablement uniformes.

Les Franais aiment bien se voir comme identiques d'un bout  l'autre du pays, mais c'est un mythe national assez ridicule.




> Massassuchets


 ::roll::

----------


## souviron34

> Refuserait-on de comparer la France aux Pays-Bas sous prtexte que la France est aussi quatre fois plus peuple et 15 fois plus grande ? videmment que non.


Ben non, puisque ce sont deux ETATS et non pas un Etat et une CONFEDERATION d'tats..





> (les tats-Unis ne sont videmment pas 35 fois plus grands que la France, je ne sais pas d'o sort ce chiffre mais celui qui l'a pondu doit tre trs mauvais  la fois en gographie et en calcul).


Admettons  20 (_552 000 km2 contre 9.83 million km2_). Ce qui n'empche strictement rien...






> Oui, comme en Allemagne, ou en Suisse ou au Brsil ou dans plein d'autres endroits. L encore, a n'a jamais empch les comparaisons entre la France et l'Allemagne, et a ne met pas ces pays sur un pied d'galit avec l'Union europenne toute entire.


Euh.. La Suisse a des CANTONS, l'Allemagne des Lander, rien  voir avec des ETATS... 

Mais puisque tu es persuad, mais que tu es le seul de ton avis...





> a c'est du pipeau, y a plus de diffrences culturelles entre rgions d'un mme pays en Europe qu'aux tats-Unis. Par rapport  leur taille, les tats-Unis sont remarquablement uniformes.


Je t'invite  y aller...





> Les Franais aiment bien se voir comme identiques d'un bout  l'autre du pays, mais c'est un mythe national assez ridicule.


En attendant, que ce soit sur les valeurs de l'ducation, de la fonction publique, du rapport  l'entreprise prive, de l'hritage, des rapports parents/enfants, sur l'argent, sur la sant, etc, ils ont tous (_en moyenne bien entendu_) une vision bien homogne....

Et qui se rapproche beaucoup plus d'une vision belge, suisse, allemande, italienne, polonaise ou grecque, que la vision d'un Texan ne se rapproche de celle d'un mec de l'Oklahoma, ou que celle d'un gars de NewYork ou de SanFransisco ou Seattle se rapproche de celle d'un mec du Dakota du Sud, ou de celle d'un mec de Washington de celle d'un mec d'Anchorage...... 


C'est justement ces diffrences qui font que vu d'ici on trouve aberrrant leur systme social ou le droit de porter des armes... Aucun pays europen n'a cette culture. Quant au systme social, je t'invite  rflchir : dj qu'en France on rle pour les dcisions prises  Bruxelles, je te laisse penser ce que ce serait si elles taient prises  Calcutta (_mme distance que de la Californie  NewYork, sans mme parler de Hawaii ou de l'Alaska_).

----------


## boz74

> Ben non, puisque ce sont deux ETATS et non pas un Etat et une CONFEDERATION d'tats..


La France et l'Allemagne sont un tat et une fdration d'tats et pourtant on les compare sans cesse. On en dduit aisment qu'une telle diffrence d'organisation politique n'empche nullement la comparaison.




> Euh.. La Suisse a des CANTONS, l'Allemagne des Lander, rien  voir avec des ETATS...


Gros malin, tu crois que c'est quoi des Lnder sinon des tats ?  ::roll:: 

Et la Suisse a aussi des tats, je t'invite  te renseigner un peu. Tu peux commencer par ce site : http://www.fr.ch ou encore celui-ci http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Conseil...s_%28Suisse%29 et bien d'autres encore.

Bonne lecture.

----------


## Deadpool

> Euh.. La Suisse a des CANTONS, l'Allemagne des Lander, rien  voir avec des ETATS... 
> 
> Mais puisque tu es persuad, mais que tu es le seul de ton avis...


Heu, pour rappel, l'Allemagne (Rpublique Fdrale D'Allemagne), la Suisse (Confdration Suisse) et les Etats Unis sont 3 fdrations c'est  dire 3 pays  souverains, compos de plusieurs entits autonomes dotes de leur propre gouvernement, nommes entits fdres.

Donc un Land ou un Canton sont au contraire tout a fait comparable en terme de caractristiques  un Etat de Etats-Unis puisqu'ils disposent pour chacun d'entre eux de leur propre constitution, parlement, gouvernement et tribunaux et sont donc autonomes en terme de police, d'ducation, justice etc... par rapport au gouvernement fdral central. Ce n'est pas parce que a ne s'appelle pas pareil qui la comparaison est hors de propros.




> C'est justement ces diffrences qui font que vu d'ici on trouve aberrrant leur systme social ou le droit de porter des armes...


C'est pas la Finlande qui est aussi  trs branche armes  feu?

----------


## Bluedeep

> C'est pas la Finlande qui est aussi  trs branche armes  feu?


Pas besoin d'aller si loin : en Allemagne, les lois sur les armes sont beaucoup moins contraignantes qu'en France. (en revanche, elles le sont beaucoup au RU).

----------


## r0d

> Heu, pour rappel, l'Allemagne (Rpublique Fdrale D'Allemagne), la Suisse (Confdration Suisse) et les Etats Unis sont 3 fdrations c'est  dire 3 pays  souverains, compos de plusieurs entits autonomes dotes de leur propre gouvernement, nommes entits fdres.


Absolument.
Je m'incruste parce que c'est une discussion intressante et d'actualit: veut-on d'une Europe fdrale ou confdrale? 
La diffrence entre une fdration et une confdration ( la hache), c'est que dans une confdration, il n'y a rien au dessus de l'entit fdre (canton, tat, lander, etc.). Alors que dans une fdration, il y a l'tat fdral qui chapeaute le tout.
Pour donner un exemple concret: en ce moment en Belgique, les indpendantistes flamands font de gros scores aux lections. Ils rclament que la Belgique soit spare en deux (voire 3), et soit transforme en une confdration, ce qui rendrait de facto la Flandre presque totalement indpendante.
Concernant l'Europe, certains veulent une Europe fdrale, et d'autres une Europe confdrale. Et c'est transversal, c'est  dire que a ne dpend pas de l'chelle gauche/droite (si on exclus la droite nationaliste qui ne veut pas de l'Europe). Je n'irai pas jusqu' dire que c'est un dbat, parce que pour l'instant, il n'y a pas de dbat: l'Europe nous est impose et les citoyens n'ont pas leur mot  dire. Ce n'est donc pas  proprement parler un dbat, mais c'est une question que je trouve trs intressante.

----------


## souviron34

> Ce n'est donc pas  proprement parler un dbat, mais c'est une question que je trouve trs intressante.


Sans doute, mais extrmement subtile.... Encore une fois j'y reviens, si on compare les quilibres tats/cantons avec la confdration d'un ct (_USA,Suisse_), et les quilibres entre provinces/rgions autonomes et fdration d'autre part (_Espagne, Canada_), la diffrence est pour le moins tnue. (_mais elle est trs forte par rapport aux rgions franaises_)

D'ailleurs, aux USA par exemple le terme "confdration" n'est utilis que historiquement et dans certains textes constitutionnels.  L'usage, y compris par les parlementaires, est '"l'Etat fdral" ou "l'administration fdrale", y compris sur les sites officiels...


Et si maintenant on regarde des structures comme l'ex-URSS (_Union de Rpubliques_), qui n'est ni l'un ni l'autre - bien que se rapprochant plus de la confdration - c'est pas mal diffrent.

Ce que je veux dire, c'est que c'est un peu, en pratique, de la branlette intellectuelle  ::):

----------


## fredinkan

> Sans doute, mais extrmement subtile.... Encore une fois j'y reviens, si on compare les quilibres tats/cantons avec la confdration d'un ct (_USA,Suisse_), et les quilibres entre provinces/rgions autonomes et fdration d'autre part (_Espagne, Canada_), la diffrence est pour le moins tnue.


En fait je crois que c'est l que tu te trompes.

Les USA et la suisse sont des fdrations d'tat (tout comme l'Allemagne). Ce ne sont pas une confdration d'tat.

http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Conf%C3...n_politique%29
http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/%C3%89t...3%A9d%C3%A9ral

Pour le premier:



> tats indpendants qui ont, par un ou plusieurs traits, dlgu l'exercice de certaines comptences  des organes communs destins  coordonner leur politique dans un certain nombre de domaine


Donc une dlgation des comptences (justice ou autre)

Pour le second:



> tat habituellement souverain, compos de plusieurs entits autonomes dotes de leur propre gouvernement


Compltement autonome.

J'ai vraiment de la peine  comprendre l'intgralit de ton dernier post sur le sujet, car j'ai l'impression que tu mlange les deux...

----------


## CinePhil

> Maintenant, le libertarianisme (ou anarchisme capitaliste), non seulement je n'y crois pas une seconde, mais en plus je crois que c'est l'idologie la plus dangereuse qu'il soit, mme plus que le national socialisme. Car le NS ne visait finalement qu'une partie de la population


FAUX !
Le national-socialisme de Hitler tait un rgime dictatorial qui s'appliquait  toute la population. Les opposants tant limins, ainsi que ceux qui avaient le malheur de ne pas correspondre  "l'idal" hitlrien : les juifs, les homosexuels, les handicaps...




> le libertarianisme vise  monter tout le monde contre tout le monde.


FAUX !
Le libertarianisme est fond sur les droits naturels qui sont la libert, la scurit, la proprit et la rsistance  l'oppression. (Dclaration des droits de l'Homme et du Citoyen, art. 2).
Ceci implique que la libert de l'un s'arrte  la proprit de l'autre. En termes clairs, je fais ce que je veux sans emmerder les autres.
Le libertarianisme ne vise qu' laisser  tout le monde le libre choix en tout, pas  "monter tout le monde contre tout le monde".




> Ayn Rand est, de mon point de vue, plus dangereuse que Hitler.


Vaut mieux lire a que d'tre aveugle !  ::roll:: 
Pour autant que je sache, Ayn Rand ne fut responsable de la mort de personne, contrairement  Hitler qui est responsable de millions de morts.




> Vous voulez autoriser les citoyens  se balader avec des flingues et  tirer sur la police ??? Mais srieux je ris l


Ok pour dire que l'argument << pour que les citoyens puissent se dfendre face aux contrles et aux rackets de la police. >> est mauvais.
Mais face au bandit qui en veut  votre vie, vous prfrez une arme  la main ou un flic au tlphone ?




> Et les honntes gangsters ils ont le droit d'tre arms ?


<< Honnte gangster >> : oxymore !
Les gangsters n'ont pas le droit d'tre arms mais ils ne s'en privent pas. Et comme les honntes en face d'eux ne sont pas arms, l'occupation des gangsters est facilite avec un faible risque.
En fait, en interdisant  tout le monde d'avoir une arme, on facilite le boulot des malfrats.

=================

 part a, revenons  la question initiale :



> que pensez-vous de l'initiative du mouvement libertarien de crer son propre parti en France ?


Il existe en France le Mouvement des libertariens.
Il existe aussi, ct libralisme plus classique, le Parti Libral Dmocrate.

D'aprs quelques enqutes d'opinion, il semble que les ides librales sont de plus en plus apprcies par les Franais. Tant mieux !

Pour vous informer sur ce qu'est vraiment le libralisme : Wikiberal

----------


## Simara1170

J'ai lu le programme... J'ai ris, et je vous propose de renommer votre parti en "parti anarchiste", a colleras mieux

----------


## Darkzinus

> En fait, en interdisant  tout le monde d'avoir une arme, on facilite le boulot des malfrats.


Elle est bien bonne celle-l ... Il y avait un reportage trs intressant sur Arte cette semaine quant  la question des armes aux Etats-Unis.

----------


## GPPro

> Elle est bien bonne celle-l ... Il y avait un reportage trs intressants sur Arte cette semaine quant  la question des armes aux Etats-Unis.


Mais non, tu dis n'importe quoi, les USA c'est le pays o y'a le moins de violences par armes  feux, c'est bien connu...

----------


## Marco46

> Vaut mieux lire a que d'tre aveugle !


C'est pas plutt l'inverse ?




> Ok pour dire que l'argument << pour que les citoyens puissent se dfendre face aux contrles et aux rackets de la police. >> est mauvais.


C'est pas mauvais c'est stupide.




> Mais face au bandit qui en veut  votre vie, vous prfrez une arme  la main ou un flic au tlphone ?


Ecoutes, si armer la population pour qu'elle gre sa propre auto-dfense avait un effet positif sur la dlinquance et les crimes a se saurait. C'est le cas aux USA et on constate qu'ils ont autant de morts par armes  feu qu'un pays en guerre. Leurs statistiques sur la criminalit font parti des pires des pays occidentaux.

Je ne veux pas que n'importe qui puisse avoir une arme et ouvrir le feu sur n'importe qui parce que a s'appelle le far west et qu'en France contrairement aux USA, on *essaie* d'tre civiliss.




> << Honnte gangster >> : oxymore !


Non c'tait une blague, les mecs considrent qu'il est normal que les citoyens soient arms et puissent tirer sur les forces de l'ordre s'ils considrent que les forces de l'ordre abusent de leur pouvoir. Du coup autant pousser le raisonnement au bout.
Les gangsters respectent la libert des autres puisqu'ils considrent que la proprit des autres n'est pas celle des autres mais la leur xD




> Les gangsters n'ont pas le droit d'tre arms mais ils ne s'en privent pas. Et comme les honntes en face d'eux ne sont pas arms, l'occupation des gangsters est facilite avec un faible risque.
> En fait, en interdisant  tout le monde d'avoir une arme, on facilite le boulot des malfrats.


Sauf que, en l'absence de vente libre d'arme ils ont plus de difficult  s'armer, les rendant visibles pour la police.

Par ailleurs permettre  tout un chacun d'user de violence  son bon jugement a s'appelle le far west. Tu es peut tre pour la barbarie mais la plupart des franais ne veulent pas sombrer dans l'gout qu'est la socit amricaine.

----------


## CinePhil

> Elle est bien bonne celle-l ... Il y avait un reportage trs intressant sur Arte cette semaine quant  la question des armes aux Etats-Unis.


Parmi plusieurs articles disponibles sur Contrepoints...
http://www.contrepoints.org/2013/09/...au-port-darmes

----------


## CinePhil

Pas le temps de dtailler maintenant mais marco46, vous n'avez rien compris au principe de la lgitime dfense.

a peut tre n'importe qui, n'importe quand, n'importe o. Demain, ce sera peut-tre vous. Alors, pour dfendre votre vie, un flic au tlphone ou une arme  la main ?

Au hasard...
http://www.bfmtv.com/societe/fusilla...ve-824011.html

----------


## Captain_JS

> Pas le temps de dtailler maintenant mais marco46, vous n'avez rien compris au principe de la lgitime dfense.
> 
> a peut tre n'importe qui, n'importe quand, n'importe o. Demain, ce sera peut-tre vous. Alors, pour dfendre votre vie, un flic au tlphone ou une arme  la main ?
> 
> Au hasard...
> http://www.bfmtv.com/societe/fusilla...ve-824011.html


Vous avez tout  fait raison et d'ailleurs les faits actuels aux Etats-Unis corroborent parfaitement vos propos.
Si ce jeune garon noir jouant avec un pistolet en plastique est mort, c'est bien que s'il avait eu un vrai flingue il aurait pu tuer tous les flics avant de se faire tuer !!!
Et plus rcemment pourquoi ce grand gaillard noir (tiens lui aussi tait noir ?) s'est-il fait maitris et laiss touffer par ces policiers ? pourquoi n'a-t-il pas sorti son flingue pour les buter ?

Je pense que mme aux USA on ne va pas assez loin, les gens devraient avoir le droit de se promener le flingue  la main, prt  tirer, de telle manire que ds qu'ils se sentent en danger ils tuent avant d'tre tus, comme a a dissuaderait les gangsters, et les policiers, et les gens qui ont appel les flics pour le cas du gamin ...  ::mouarf::

----------


## BenoitM

> Pas le temps de dtailler maintenant mais marco46, vous n'avez rien compris au principe de la lgitime dfense.
> 
> a peut tre n'importe qui, n'importe quand, n'importe o. Demain, ce sera peut-tre vous. Alors, pour dfendre votre vie, un flic au tlphone ou une arme  la main ?
> 
> Au hasard...
> http://www.bfmtv.com/societe/fusilla...ve-824011.html


Je ne comprend pas pourquoi parler des gangsters et de meurtres. Le truc le plus meurtrier dans nos pays c'est la voiture et non les armes et les criminelles.
Vous devriez plutt vous en prendre au voiture et au conducteurs avant de penser au gangster.
(et je pense que le nombre de tuer par de "vrai" criminel est encore moins frquent que les morts par l'amant/mari/maitresse/femme)

----------


## ManusDei

> Pas le temps de dtailler maintenant mais marco46, vous n'avez rien compris au principe de la lgitime dfense.
> 
> a peut tre n'importe qui, n'importe quand, n'importe o. Demain, ce sera peut-tre vous. Alors, pour dfendre votre vie, un flic au tlphone ou une arme  la main ?


Si tu compares le nombre de gens qui se tuent ou tuent d'autres par erreur avec une arme, et le nombre de gens qui se dfendent efficacement contre une agression, la conclusion est vidente, il faut dsarmer au maximum les simples citoyens.

Donc pour dfendre ma vie, un flic au tlphone c'est beaucoup plus sr qu'une arme  la main.

Point Bonux : les fusillades de masse sont systmatiquement termines par la police ou un quidam ancien flic/militaire, toujours quelqu'un ayant eu une formation professionnelle des armes, jamais un simple citoyen, mme bon tireur.

----------


## Flamme ardente

> Point Bonux : les fusillades de masse sont systmatiquement termines par la police ou un quidam ancien flic/militaire, toujours quelqu'un ayant eu une formation professionnelle des armes, jamais un simple citoyen, mme bon tireur.


Ben du coup je me dis que la fin du service militaire obligatoire tait une belle connerie.

----------


## ManusDei

C'est trs probable en effet (en plus du fait que a permettait d'avoir le temps d'apprendre  lire  tous les appels).

----------


## Jon Shannow

En plus, a donnait  certains la notion de respect de l'autorit, de respect des autres qui semble de plus en plus faire dfaut. Alors, certes, comme dans tout, il y a eu des abus, mais une fois de plus, tait-il ncessaire de jeter le bb avec l'eau du bain ?  ::roll::

----------


## Linkin

Et il y avait une rencontre de population. Un gars du Gers ctoyait un gars des du fin fond Vosges, un citadin de Marseille ou de Lyon.

----------


## CinePhil

> Si ce jeune garon noir jouant avec un pistolet en plastique est mort, c'est bien que s'il avait eu un vrai flingue il aurait pu tuer tous les flics avant de se faire tuer !!!
> Et plus rcemment pourquoi ce grand gaillard noir (tiens lui aussi tait noir ?) s'est-il fait maitris et laiss touffer par ces policiers ? pourquoi n'a-t-il pas sorti son flingue pour les buter ?


Vous non plus n'avez pas compris le principe de la lgitime dfense !
Dans "lgitime dfense", il y a "lgitime" ! Tirer sur un policier, je n'appelle pas a de la lgitime dfense !




> Si tu compares le nombre de gens qui se tuent ou tuent d'autres par erreur avec une arme, et le nombre de gens qui se dfendent efficacement contre une agression, la conclusion est vidente, il faut dsarmer au maximum les simples citoyens.


Et toi, ces chiffres les as-tu ? a m'intresse.




> Donc pour dfendre ma vie, un flic au tlphone c'est beaucoup plus sr qu'une arme  la main.


LOL !




> Point Bonux : les fusillades de masse sont systmatiquement termines par la police ou un quidam ancien flic/militaire, toujours quelqu'un ayant eu une formation professionnelle des armes, jamais un simple citoyen, mme bon tireur.
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Envoy par Flamme ardente
> 
> Ben du coup je me dis que la fin du service militaire obligatoire tait une belle connerie.
> 
> ...


Donc si je rsume, MagnusDei, tu es pour que l'tat apprenne aux gens  tuer en rtablissant le service militaire mais tu leur interdit le droit ensuite d'avoir une arme. Quelle cohrence !

Pour que les choses soient claires...
Je ne suis pas arm. Les seules armes dont je pourrais disposer  la maison sont celles que tout le monde possde : des couteaux de cuisine et autres objets contondants ou mes mains. Et comme je ne suis pas non plus qualifi en arts martiaux...

Je fus aussi objecteur de conscience, justement pour ne pas devoir apprendre  tuer.

Mais aujourdhui, constatant l'augmentation des faits divers dont sont victimes non plus seulement des malfrats qui se tuent les uns les autres mais des citoyens lambda qui ont eu la malchance d'tre au mauvais endroit au mauvais moment, je considre que tout citoyen devrait pouvoir avoir accs  une arme chez lui pour se dfendre.

Les mchants trouveront toujours le moyen d'avoir une arme  feu, que les armes soient interdites ou non. Et les mchants arms n'ont face  eux que des bons petits citoyens dsarms. Ils ne courent quasiment aucun risque  entrer chez vous, vous menacer avec leur arme, vous tabasser pour vous faire avouer o sont planqus les bijoux de votre femme, au passage la violer et ventuellement vous tuer parce que le butin n'aura pas t assez important  leurs yeux.
Alors aujourd'hui, m'armer, non pas pour tirer sur tout ce qui bouge mais pour avoir un moyen de me dfendre et de dfendre ma famille est une ide de plus en plus prsente dans ma tte.

Une dernire chose...
Autoriser la possession d'arme, voire le port d'arme, ne veut pas dire obligation d'avoir une arme ou de la porter. Si vous ne voulez pas d'arme, n'en achetez pas. C'est aussi simple que a !

=================

 part a, le sujet de la discussion tait les partis libraux en France. 
Il n'y a heureusement pas que le droit d'avoir ou de porter des armes dans le libralisme alors on pourrait peut tre revenir au sujet de base de cette file de discussion, non ?

----------


## pmithrandir

ton scnario est quand mme pas courant en France si ?

Parce que ca arrive peut tre souvent des cambriolage, mais des cambriolage avec violence c'est plus rare, et si on ajoute le viol et le meurtre, c'est carrment anecdotique...

----------


## Zirak

> Vous non plus n'avez pas compris le principe de la lgitime dfense !
> Dans "lgitime dfense", il y a "lgitime" ! *Tirer sur un policier, je n'appelle pas a de la lgitime dfense* !?


Si le policier m'agresse alors que je n'ai rien  me reprocher, un peu quand mme non ?  

Sinon aux USA, les crimes violents ont augments de 15% en 2012 et les cambriolages de 12% en 2012, je vois pas trop en quoi le fait d'tre arm change quoi que ce soit, et ces chiffres infirment tes propos.

http://quebec.huffingtonpost.ca/2013...n_4158269.html


De plus, les grosses villes amricaines, ont des taux de meurtres quivalent  certains petits pays entier pourtant rputs "violents", ce qui montre galement que le fait d'tre arm ne fait pas diminuer les crimes mme si c'est plus dangereux pour les gangsters de braquer quelqu'un l-bas. 

http://www.courrierinternational.com...ue-tout-entier





> Ils ne courent quasiment aucun risque  entrer chez vous, vous menacer avec leur arme, vous tabasser pour vous faire avouer o sont planqus les bijoux de votre femme, au passage la violer et ventuellement vous tuer parce que le butin n'aura pas t assez important  leurs yeux.


On ne peut pas dire que le taux de cambriolages en France se droulant ainsi soit si levs que a non ? D'ailleurs un cambrioleur pas trop bte, oprera une nuit o il n'y a personnes chez toi, mais bon, admettons :

Il rentre chez toi, te menace avec une arme, il voit que tu es arm / sort une arme, dj la plusieurs solutions :

- c'est au plus rapide des deux, tu as 1 chance sur 2 de te faire tuer, et si c'est toi qui meurt, t'as femme hurle, cela risque d'ameuter les voisins, et il la bute aussi.

- il te voit avant, et voit que tu es arm, et il te bute avant mme que tu l'ait vu, ta femme entend le coup de feu, se met  hurler ou appelle la police, le mec se casse, tu es la seule victime ou alors il l'attrape et la bute aussi.

- tu le vois avant, tu le bute avant qu'il ne t'ait vu, et donc qu'il t'ait directement menac et sans mme savoir si effectivement il tait arm ou non, ce n'est donc plus de la lgitime dfense, il avait juste pntr sur une proprit prive. Et si je me rappelle une discussion que l'on a eu dans un autre fil il n'y a pas longtemps, il me semble que mme dans le cas de la lgitime dfense, la rponse ne doit pas tre disproportionne par rapport  l'agression (donc typiquement, tu ne peux pas buter un mec "juste" car il est rentr chez toi). 

- vous vous regardez en chien de faence, et vous repartez chacun de votre ct (haha vraiment ?)

Et tout a, dans le cas dj favorable pour toi, o le gars serait seul !


Bref, pour un cas de scnario de film o tu aurais "ventuellement" t tu car "il n'y avait pas assez de butin" par un gars assez con pour venir te cambrioler une nuit ou tu es l, je ne vois que des cas o il y a forcment un mort, et dans la plupart des cas, c'est toi... 





> part a, le sujet de la discussion tait les partis libraux en France. 
> Il n'y a heureusement pas que le droit d'avoir ou de porter des armes dans le libralisme alors on pourrait peut tre revenir au sujet de base de cette file de discussion, non ?


Oui, revenons  un sujet moins ridicule que d'autoriser le port d'arme  ::zoubi::

----------


## ManusDei

> Et toi, ces chiffres les as-tu ? a m'intresse.


Il faudrait que je les retrouve, et je ne pourrais pas chercher avant ce week-end.




> Donc si je rsume, MagnusDei, tu es pour que l'tat apprenne aux gens  tuer en rtablissant le service militaire mais tu leur interdit le droit ensuite d'avoir une arme. Quelle cohrence !


Non, idalement je suis oppos au fait que les armes soient faciles d'accs, et puissent tre portes en public. galement, je suis oppos  ce que les armes dites de guerre soient accessibles aux citoyens (bref t'as le droit de possder un pistolet, un fusil, mais le FAMAS, l'AK47 ou le fusil de sniper, c'est non). Ensuite, si tu as une arme chez toi pour ta protection ventuelle, ok.




> Mais aujourdhui, constatant l'augmentation des faits divers dont sont victimes non plus seulement des malfrats qui se tuent les uns les autres mais des citoyens lambda qui ont eu la malchance d'tre au mauvais endroit au mauvais moment, je considre que tout citoyen devrait pouvoir avoir accs  une arme chez lui pour se dfendre.


En fait il n'y a pas d'augmentation des faits divers ou des homicides par arme  feu, mais ceux-ci sont de plus en plus prsents dans les infos.
http://www.acrimed.org/article4159.html
http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Homicid...ques_en_France




> Les mchants trouveront toujours le moyen d'avoir une arme  feu, que les armes soient interdites ou non.


Non.

----------


## Zirak

> Citation Envoy par CinePhil Voir le message :
> 
> Les mchants trouveront toujours le moyen d'avoir une arme  feu, que les armes soient interdites ou non.
> 			
> 		
> 
> Non.


Par contre je ne serais pas si affirmatif que cela. 

Sans tre un "gangster", il y a une quinzaine d'anne de cela au lyce, en contactant les "bonnes personnes", il m'aurait t possible de me procurer une arme, malgr que cela soit interdit.

C'est comme pour la drogue, cela a beau tre interdit, c'est pourtant pas si difficile  trouver que cela, enfin, j'ai pas l'impression que les chiffres diminuent ces dernires annes...


Donc oui, c'est plus difficile si c'est interdit, (le 1er plo du coin n'a pas  juste se pointer dans une armurerie), mais ce n'est pas impossible.

----------


## deuche

> que pensez-vous de l'initiative du mouvement libertarien de crer son propre parti en France


Je pense que cela doit faire parti du dbat d'ide.




> Le parti libertarien propose notamment la lgalisation des drogues (http://www.parti-libertarien.com/drogues), le droit au port d'armes, la suppression de la TVA, l'interdiction des contrles de police, le mariage pour tous et l'ouverture des frontires  l'immigration


 ::calim2:: 




> pensez-vous qu'un tel parti puisse s'imposer en France ou sommes-nous trop "arrirs" politiquement ?


Non, vous ne parviendrez pas  vous imposer. Vous tes effectivement trop arrirs et en dcalage complet avec ce que la France reprsente. Bien que la culture amricaine envahisse nos devantures, nos films, nos T-Shirt, l'esprit Franais fait qu' un moment donn il y aura un sursaut Rpublicain. Un retour au patriotisme pour lutter contre l'hgmonie que les USA veulent imposer partout et tout le temps.

Ceci tant, je vous encourage  dvelopper votre parti non pas que je pense qu'il soit une bonne chose mais que s'il correspond  un dsir et  un besoin d'expression dans les limites fixs par la loi, il aura alors le mrite d'exister.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Non, vous ne parviendrez pas  vous imposer. Vous tes effectivement trop arrirs et en dcalage complet avec ce que la France reprsente.


T'as pas l'impression que tu parlais de l'UPR l ? Mme si ce parti libertarien ne me semble pas plus valable que l'UPR, la dfinition que tu donnes correspond assez bien,  ce que reprsente l'UPR.

----------


## deuche

Nous sommes pour la libert d'expression. Ce n'est pas parce que c'est une notion qui date de plus de 200 ans que c'est une notion arrire.
Donc, a veut dire que des choses misent en place il y a plus de 70 ans peuvent tre de bonnes choses et qu'on aurait intrt  les dfendre et mme  revenir en arrire si elles devaient disparaitre.

----------


## Zirak

Personnellement, je dirais oui, c'est une bonne ide de crer votre parti, et je ne trouve pas que vos ides soient "arrires" (enfin pas toutes  ::D: ), et la o je rejoins Deuche pour une fois (mme si je vois pas le rapport avec l'hgmonie des USA et le patriotisme), c'est que cela peut permettre de faire connaitre vos ides et d'en dbattre (aprs tout, y'a bien un parti pirate, ou l'UPR  ::D: ).

En revanche oui, je pense qu'en France actuellement, il n'y a pas une base lectorale suffisante aujourd'hui qui partage ces ides toutes en mme temps pour que cela aboutisse vraiment  quelque chose de srieux au niveau d'une lection.

----------


## Simara1170

> Nous sommes pour la libert d'expression. Ce n'est pas parce que c'est une notion qui date de plus de 200 ans que c'est une notion arrire.


Comment il fait pour passer de la ligne au dessus,  ligne en dessous?? Ah si je sais, a s'appelle un sophisme. 



> Donc, a veut dire que des choses misent en place il y a plus de 70 ans peuvent tre de bonnes choses et qu'on aurait intrt  les dfendre et mme  revenir en arrire si elles devaient disparaitre.


Moi je pense que deuche est un poulet:
Un humain est un animal bipde sans plumes.
Or, un poulet dplum est un animal bipde sans plumes.
Donc un poulet dplum est un homme.

Deuche est un homme,
Or un poulet dplum est un homme,
donc Deuche est un poulet dplum... Et Tadan! je fais de la politique moi aussi  ::D: 
Comme pourrait dire deuche: le raisonnement est ina-ta-qua-ble!  ::ptdr:: 

Pour rappel: le sophisme de deuche:
La libert d'expression est une bonne chose du pass,
Or, le programme du du CNR est une chose du pass,
donc le programme du CNR est une bonne chose...
Y'a pas un couac l?

PS: j'apprcie pas franchement ce topic (les ides dfendues me rvolte), mais si tu pouvais viter de rpandre ton parti partout sur ce forum, a serait bien

----------


## pmithrandir

Je pense qu'un parti libertaire n'a pas d'avenir gouvernemental en France, en revanche, il peut tre un parti fournisseur d'ides intressant.

Les liberts individuelles ne sont en gnrale jamais voques, et personne ne peut les dfendre vraiment. Donc, remettre dans le dbat publique ces sujets l me parait intressant.

Je ne suis pas pour le port d'arme, en revanche, il y a d'autres libert que je pense insuffisante chez nous.

----------


## Jon Shannow

Simara, dans le genre, avec un pote, au lyce on avait un truc comme a en observant les oiseaux palmipdes qui taient au bord d'un tang.

Un canard est un oiseau  pattes palmes qui nage (les canards taient sur l'eau  ce moment l)
Une oie est un oiseau  pattes palmes qui marche (vous avez compris le principe)
Une mouette est un oiseau  pattes palmes qui vole (mme principe que pour l'oie et le canard)

Conclusions : 
Un canard qui vole est une mouette
une oie qui nage est un canard
une mouette qui marche est une oie
un canard qui marche est une oie
une oie qui vole est une mouette
une mouette qui nage est un canard

CQFD ! Imparable ! Et j'ai eu la meilleure note de l'acadmie au bac en Sciences Naturelles (actuelle SVT) (Bon, je leur ai pas parl de la thorie des canards...  ::oops::  )

----------


## deuche

> PS: j'apprcie pas franchement ce topic (les ides dfendues me rvolte), mais si tu pouvais viter de rpandre ton parti partout sur ce forum, a serait bien


Regarde bien mon message, je parle du mrite que son parti a d'exister et c'est vous qui enchanez sur le mien que j'ai pris le soin de ne citer nulle part. 
Pourquoi le ferai-je ? Vous vous en chargez trs bien.  ::D:

----------


## Simara1170

> Nous sommes pour la libert d'expression.


Soit, t'es schizophrne, soit l, tu parles de ton parti ...

----------


## deuche

> Soit, t'es schizophrne, soit l, tu parles de ton parti ...


Je rpondais  Jon. il y a un message avant.
Sans quoi ce message n'aurait jamais eu lieu. ::ange:: 

Regarde bien qui parle de quoi avant de me faire un pro d'intention.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Je rpondais  Jon. il y a un message avant.
> Sans quoi ce message n'aurait jamais eu lieu.
> 
> Regarde bien qui parle de quoi avant de me faire un pro d'intention.


Accessoirement, sur ton fil, nous attendons toujours les dtails du financement du point 13 de votre programme (juste le point 13, pour commencer. Celui qui traite de la sant, un sujet trs intressant, n'est-il pas ?)

----------


## Zirak

> Je rpondais  Jon. il y a un message avant.
> Sans quoi ce message n'aurait jamais eu lieu.
> 
> Regarde bien qui parle de quoi avant de me faire un pro d'intention.


Pour une fois il n'a pas tord, calmez-vous un peu ou je vais tre oblig de le dfendre  ::D:

----------


## Simara1170

Effectivement... mes excuses deuche.

----------


## CinePhil

> Je pense qu'un parti libertaire n'a pas d'avenir gouvernemental en France


Ne pas confondre libertaire, libral ou libertarien !

----------


## r0d

Bonjour Cinephil,

il y a quelque chose qui me turlupine dans cette histoire. D'aprs ce que je lis dans ta signature, tu sembles apprcier Linux. Je suppose donc que tu sais pertinemment que Linux est:
1/ le rsultat de collaboration entre les individus
2/ ouvert et libre
3/ gratuit

Or, chacun de ces points me semble entrer directement et irrmdiablement en contradiction avec la philosophie libertarienne. En effet, les libertariens considrent que l'homme naturellement ennemi de son voisin (interprtation sous strodes de Darwin), que la proprit c'est sacr, et que le partage et la solidarit c'est le mal. Ayn Rand utilisait l'adjectif "monstrueux" pour parler de l'altruisme, par exemple. Hayeck considrait la solidarit comme "le principal danger de la civilisation".

Je vois galement sur ton profil que tu es modrateur. Or la modration n'est finalement qu'une forme de censure. Ne vois-tu pas un antagonisme entre le libertarianisme et la censure?

Je suis curieux de savoir comment tu t'y prends pour rsoudre ces questions, qui m'apparaissent comme de coriaces contradictions.

----------


## CinePhil

> Bonjour Cinephil,
> 
> il y a quelque chose qui me turlupine dans cette histoire. D'aprs ce que je lis dans ta signature, tu sembles apprcier Linux. Je suppose donc que tu sais pertinemment que Linux est:
> 1/ le rsultat de collaboration entre les individus
> 2/ ouvert et libre
> 3/ gratuit


Oui, et alors ?




> Or, chacun de ces points me semble entrer directement et irrmdiablement en contradiction avec la philosophie libertarienne.


Ben non !
Le libertarianisme, et plus gnralement le libralisme, ne sont pas contre la collaboration entre individus, les logiciels ouverts et libres (le libralisme dfend la libert quand mme ! ) ou les choses gratuites... du moment que ces choses ne sont pas imposes par une soi-disant autorit suprieure tatique bnficiant du monopole de la violence comme moyen de cette imposition.





> En effet, les libertariens considrent que l'homme naturellement ennemi de son voisin


Pas du tout !
Les libertariens considrent que l'homme est n libre et qu'il n'a pas  empiter sur la libert, et donc la proprit, de son voisin. C'est lorsque A empite sur la libert de B que A et B peuvent devenir ennemis... ou bien ngocier ou faire appel  un organe de justice pour rgler le litige qui les oppose momentanment.




> (interprtation sous strodes de Darwin)


Effectivement, pour penser comme a, soit tu n'as rien compris, soit tu en fumes de la bonne !




> , que la proprit c'est sacr,


Oui, enfin !  ::D: 




> et que le partage et la solidarit c'est le mal.


Non. Le partage et la solidarit doivent tre volontaire. Je prfre appeler a du beau mot qui figure dans la devise franaise : la fraternit.
Je dis toujours que je prfre la fraternit volontaire  la solidarit force.




> Ayn Rand utilisait l'adjectif "monstrueux" pour parler de l'altruisme, par exemple.


Ayn Rand pensait ce qu'elle voulait.
Si quelqu'un choisit d'tre altruiste, de quel droit l'en empcherais-je, du moment qu'il ne me force pas  l'tre moi aussi ?




> Hayeck considrait la solidarit comme "le principal danger de la civilisation".


Hayek pensait ce qu'il voulait.
Peut-tre voquait-il la solidarit force comme je l'ai fait moi-mme ci dessus ?

Je n'ai lu ni l'un ni l'autre, mme si j'ai lu quelques trucs  leur propos.




> Je vois galement sur ton profil que tu es modrateur. Or la modration n'est finalement qu'une forme de censure.


En l'occurrence, sur DVP, la modration est avant tout organisatrice de cet espace priv. On dplace des messages posts dans un mauvais forum, on ajoute les balises code ou quote manquante... beaucoup plus rarement, on intervient pour modrer une discussion qui part en couille. a a d m'arriver moins de 5 fois depuis des annes que je suis modrateur, et toujours, je crois, avec l'aval de la modration en chef.




> Ne vois-tu pas un antagonisme entre le libertarianisme et la censure?


S'il s'agit de censure pour interdire certains propos parce qu'il ne correspondent pas  une idologie en place, oui, bien sr !
Mais pour reprendre le cas de notre DVP, je ne me sentirais pas le droit, et je trouverais mme a totalement injustifi si un autre modrateur le fait, de supprimer des propos pro ou anti-Linux ou pro ou anti-Windows s'ils sont justifis et arguments.




> Je suis curieux de savoir comment tu t'y prends pour rsoudre ces questions, qui m'apparaissent comme de coriaces contradictions.


Trs facile au contraire puisque tu dcouvres maintenant qu'il n'y a aucune contradiction !  :8-):

----------


## r0d

Bonjour Cinephil,

merci pour ces rponses honntes. Bien que je me positionne du ct oppos au tien, nous avons quelques valeurs en commun, notamment le fait de placer la libert trs haut dans la hirarchie de valeur. Je dis a pour que tu comprennes que, mme si je ne partage pas ton positionnement idologique, je respecte compltement ton point de vue et mme, je m'y retrouve sur certains aspects.




> [...] le libralisme dfend la libert quand mme ![...]


Le problme de ce genre de phrase, c'est qu'elle s'organise autour de deux mots qui peuvent tre interprts de faon extrmement diffrente pour chacun. Rsultat, elle peut vouloir dire tout et n'importe quoi. Ainsi donc, j'aimerais bien, si tu as un peu de temps, que tu expliques un peu en dtail ce que tu entends par "libralisme" et par "libert".
Par exemple, pour moi, la meilleure dfinition de la libert est celle propose par Spinoza, qui est trs diffrente, et mme antagoniste,  la doxa (opinion) librale contemporaine, puisque cela fait de moi un dterministe.


Autres questions:
 ::arrow::  Quelle est votre position concernant l'tat? Faut-il un tat minimal, ou n'en faut-il pas du tout?

 ::arrow::  Concernant la solidarit, ou la fraternit si tu prfres*, si elle n'est pas organise, ne crains-tu pas que ce que j'appelle "les accidents de la vie" ne soient laisss  l'abandon?
Ce que j'appelle "les accidents de la vie" sont les gens qui, pour une raison x ou y, pour moi (dterminisme) il s'agit de malchance, se trouvent dans l'incapacit, temporaire ou dfinitive, de subvenir  leurs propres besoins.



* Moi je prfre la solidarit parce que terme peut tre utilis dans un cadre politique, mais galement dans un cadre thologique (lire par exemple _l'entraide, un facteur de l'volution_ [P. Bakounine]). Je trouve en revanche que le mot fraternit est trop vague pour tre utilis dans une critique srieuse, mais soit.

----------


## CinePhil

> expliques un peu en dtail ce que tu entends par "libralisme" et par "libert".


La source pour comprendre le libralisme : Wikiberal.
On y trouve des dfinitions dtailles sur :
- le libralisme ;
- la libert.




> Par exemple, pour moi, la meilleure dfinition de la libert est celle propose par Spinoza


Quelle est cette dfinition ?




> Quelle est votre position concernant l'tat? Faut-il un tat minimal, ou n'en faut-il pas du tout?


Les libertariens anarco-capitalistes sont pour la suppression totale de l'tat et pensent que mme les fonctions rgaliennes (scurit, justice, diplomatie) peuvent tre assures par des organismes privs avec lesquelles les individus contractent librement.
J'ai du mal  imaginer une telle situation dans un grand pays peupl de millions d'individus, mme si je trouve les ides anarco-capitalistes intressantes.
Je me situe donc plutt dans la famille minarchiste avec un tat limit aux fonctions rgaliennes. Mais je suis aussi pragmatique et je sais qu'on ne pourra pas arriver  cet tat minimal du jour au lendemain. Je suis donc pour la diminution progressive de la sphre publique.




> Concernant la solidarit, ou la fraternit si tu prfres*, si elle n'est pas organise, ne crains-tu pas que ce que j'appelle "les accidents de la vie" ne soient laisss  l'abandon?
> Ce que j'appelle "les accidents de la vie" sont les gens qui, pour une raison x ou y, pour moi (dterminisme) il s'agit de malchance, se trouvent dans l'incapacit, temporaire ou dfinitive, de subvenir  leurs propres besoins.


Il y a d'une part les assurances, d'autre part les organismes de charit.
J'avais dj lu un article qui expliquait que les Amricains, avec un systme social moins gnralis, sont plus gnreux que les Franais et leur tat providence. En le cherchant, sans succs, j'ai trouv un autre article qui dit en substance la mme chose dans sa conclusion :



> Comme ni le crdit dimpt ni la prosprit conomique nexpliquent la gnrosit, la dimension culturelle semble incontournable. Or, la culture de toute socit est influence par le systme conomique qui y rgne.  cet gard, le Qubec se distingue par son tat-providence hypertrophi. Depuis 50 ans, on inculque aux Qubcois que ltat peut et doit assurer le bien-tre des citoyens, quil est la panace  tous les problmes. Ainsi, au fil des dcennies, les besoins se sont transforms en droits, la responsabilit individuelle est devenue obsolte et une culture de revendication a clips la culture du don.
> 
> La charit a t  sous-traite   ltat. Pourtant, il reste des dmunis  aider, des vides  combler, et des larmes  scher. La vritable solidarit est celle qui vient du cur, et non des impts. Combien donnerez-vous cette saison ?


Et puis cet article l aussi, qui dit entre autre :



> De fait, quelques semaines aprs le sisme [Hati], lopration franaise avait permis de collecter un peu plus dun million deuros l o celle de mGive dpassait allgrement les 37 millions de dollars : rapports au nombre dhabitants, les dons des Amricains se sont finalement rvls cinq fois et demi plus levs que ceux des Franais.


D'autres articles publis sur Contrepoints en rapport avec le sujet ici.

----------


## GPPro

Je rsume de faon caricaturale et volontairement exagre pour faire ragir : des riches qui se goinfrent et des tats qui tapent sur les pauvres qui se rebellent. J'ai bon ? C'est l'idal des capitalistes pragmatiques...

----------


## r0d

> La source pour comprendre le libralisme : Wikiberal.


Le problme du wikiberal c'est qu'il est d'une malhonntet sans nom. Les contributeurs, et j'en "connais" certains via le forum liberaux.org, ont une fcheuse tendance  interprter l'historiographie. S'il ont besoin que Untel ait dit "bleu", alors selon eux, mme s'il a crit "vert", en fait il voulait bien dire "bleu", si tu vois ce que je veux dire. Autrement dit, wikiberal est un outil de propagande, ce n'est pas une source d'information. Entendons-nous bien, je ne considre pas la propagande comme une pratique ontologiquement ngative. En revanche, a le devient lorsqu'elle se fait  couvert, sous le masque de l'objectivisme ou de l'universalisme.
L'article sur la libert est un monument de mauvaise foi par exemple. J'en ai dj parl avec eux, et c'est ahurissant: les gars ils t'expliquent ce qu'est le dterminisme alors qu'ils n'ont jamais entendu parler de Spinoza, c'est juste risible. C'est comme donner un cours de gnie logiciel alors qu'on a jamais touch un ordinateur.

C'est la raison pour laquelle je voulais ton avis  toi, le tiens. Tu sembles honnte, donc ton avis m'intresse. J'ai un grand respect pour les gens qui ne sont pas d'accord avec moi, tant qu'ils sont honntes.




> Quelle est cette dfinition ?


Ok tu l'auras voulu...
D'aprs Spinoza, la libert est le primtre dlimit par nos conatus. Un conatus tant chaque chose qui nous pousse  persvrer dans notre tre. C'est, pour moi, une des plus puissante et lgante ide de l'histoire de la philosophie (mtaphysique et politique). C'est le pilier de l'eudmonisme matrialiste dterministe modr, l'aboutissement de 2 millnaires de philosophie politique.
Wikibral prsente a (sans citer ni Spinoza, ni Hegel, ni mme Nietzsche) comme une sorte de fantasme d'adolescent prpubre, alors qu'ils ne savent pas de quoi ils parlent, c'est  vomir.

Pour le reste, l'avis de contrepoint ou de wikiberal m'importe peu (je me demande d'ailleurs si tu sais qui sont les gens derrire ces sites-l), c'est le tiens qui m'intresse. Mais merci, sincrement, de m'avoir rpondu.

----------


## CinePhil

> Je rsume de faon caricaturale et volontairement exagre pour faire ragir : des riches qui se goinfrent et des tats qui tapent sur les pauvres qui se rebellent. J'ai bon ? C'est l'idal des capitalistes pragmatiques...


Heureusement que vous dites que vous caricaturez !  ::roll:: 




> les gars ils t'expliquent ce qu'est le dterminisme alors qu'ils n'ont jamais entendu parler de Spinoza,


Il y a quand mme un paragraphe sur Spinoza dans la page sur le dterminisme :



> Monisme panthiste (Spinoza)
> 
> Selon cette conception Dieu tant l'tre "total", il est aussi bien de "la pense" que de "l'tendue", et la causalit est alors aussi bien "la structure mme" de la pense que la loi qui rgit le comportement observable des corps ; dans ce sens, il y a bien un dterminisme intgral, mais c'est un dterminisme sans aucune "prdtermination" au sens laplacien de ce terme. Pour cette doctrine singulire, la libert est strictement insparable de la connaissance c'est--dire, de la comprhension de la ncessit dans la multiplicit des aspects que cette "ncessit ontologique" peut revtir; donc, dans le cadre de cette orientation philosophique, le  libre arbitre  n'est qu'une forme de croyance qui drive dune ignorance "mtaphysique", ignorance qui est elle mme pleinement "explicable" par un dterminisme entirement immanent  une "manire d'tre" ou  un "mode de vie" "objectivement connaissable. Donc, selon cette conception, s'il peut tre dmontr que le libre-arbitre est une conception errone, il ny a pas pour autant dopposition insurmontable entre le dterminisme et la libert : on peut parfaitement tre  la fois libre et dtermin, mais la libert tant toujours proportionnelle  la complexit du dterminisme, pour pouvoir expliquer adquatement le dterminisme des actes d'un tre aussi complexe que peut l'tre un individu humain, il faut pouvoir aussi sexpliquer soi-mme et tre ainsi capable de concevoir un dterminisme causal qui ne soit ni trop rducteur ni trop abstrait. Selon cette position "philosophique", la libert est, en tous les cas,  l'intelligence de la ncessit .


Aprs je ne sais pas si c'est juste ou pas, je n'ai jamais lu Spinoza et je ne sais quasiment rien du dterminisme.




> C'est la raison pour laquelle je voulais ton avis  toi, le tiens.


Alors avant de lire la dfinition de Spinoza, je rponds...
Je me rfre au bon vieil adage, d'ailleurs cit dans la page Wikibral sur la libert : La libert des uns s'arrte  celle des autres. Autrement dit : je fais ce que je veux sans emmerder les autres et personne n'a le droit de m'emmerder.

Et pour le libralisme, je me rfre  la dclaration des droits de l'homme et du citoyen, notamment  ses deux premiers articles :



> Art. 1er. Les hommes naissent et demeurent libres et gaux en droits. Les distinctions sociales ne peuvent tre fondes que sur l'utilit commune.
> 
> Art. 2. Le but de toute association politique est la conservation des droits naturels et imprescriptibles de l'Homme. Ces droits sont la libert, la proprit, la sret, et la rsistance  l'oppression.


L'article 1 prcise "libres et gaux en droit", ce qui rejette l'galitarisme forc  tous par une autorit tatique qui prtend savoir mieux que l'individu ce qui est bon pour lui et pour l'ensemble.
L'article 2 prcise les droits naturels et imprescriptibles qui sont suprieurs  tous les autres droits fabriqus par les tats. Et la libert est le premier de ces droits. Le fait que la proprit vienne en second implique l'adage cit plus haut. La sret place en troisime indique que l'homme citoyen a droit  la sret sur sa proprit et si besoin en ayant recours  la rsistance  l'oppression, c'est  dire au recours  la justice ou  la lgitime dfense.
Presque tout est dit en deux articles dans ce texte magnifique qu'on devrait davantage faire tudier  l'cole.

Passons  Spinoza...



> D'aprs Spinoza, la libert est le primtre dlimit par nos conatus. Un conatus tant chaque chose qui nous pousse  persvrer dans notre tre.


Je trouve a assez cohrent avec la pense librale et avec les droits naturels et imprescriptibles de l'homme. Mais dans cette phrase, j'ai l'impression que les limites  la liberts ne sont dfinies que par l'individu lui-mme, sans tenir compte de la libert des autres. Cela ressemble plus  l'anarchie totale ou c'est le plus fort qui gagne, mme en usant de la violence contre les autres. Le libralisme n'accepte le recours  la violence que pour la lgitime dfense de soi et de sa proprit.




> eudmonisme matrialiste


Je crois que tu vas devoir me donner une autre dfinition !  :;): 
Je trouve eudmonisme dans Wikipedia mais pas accol  matrialiste.




> C'est le pilier de l'eudmonisme matrialiste dterministe modr


L'eudmonisme tant dfini par Wikipedia comme tant 'une doctrine posant comme principe que le bonheur est le but de la vie humaine", si mon bonheur est de torturer des gens, Spinoza serait donc d'accord pour me laisser le faire ? Toi aussi ? Je provoque un peu, l, je sais...  :;): 
En tout cas, un libral ne l'accepterait pas.

Je reviens sur ton message prcdent :



> Bien que je me positionne du ct oppos au tien


De quel ct ? Communiste ? Comment concilier communisme et libert ? Le communisme a toujours conduit  la dictature.

----------


## r0d

> Il y a quand mme un paragraphe sur Spinoza dans la page sur le dterminisme


Ha tiens, a doit tre rcent. Trs intressant en tout cas. Comme je le disais, il font dire "bleu"  Spinoza lorsqu'il dit "vert" mais qu'ils ont besoin qu'il dise "bleu". 90% du paragraphe est exact, ils ont juste fait une "petite" erreur sur la partie gnante. Cette erreur est (comme par hasard) la mme qu'a fait Bentham. Cette erreur est la suivante:
Je cite: "dans le cadre de cette orientation philosophique, le  libre arbitre  n'est qu'une forme de croyance qui drive dune ignorance "mtaphysique"
C'est une vieille erreur de faire dire  Spinoza qu'il considre le libre-arbitre comme un fantasme. D'ailleurs, le paragraphe du wikiberal se contredit quelques phrases plus loin: "selon cette conception [...] on peut parfaitement tre  la fois libre et dtermin". Ce que Spinoza rfutait, c'tait l'ide que nous sommes totalement libre de nos choix (libre arbitre radical).
C'est une vieille histoire: Bentham avait besoin de discrditer la philosophie de Spinoza car selon cette dernire, il n'y a pas de "hirarchie de valeur" dans le vivant. Or les utilitaristes (anctres philosophiques des libraux) avaient besoin de hirarchiser la socit: les gagnants contre les perdants. Et cette supercherie a continu depuis, en passant par le darwinisme social (interprtation errone de la thorie de l'volution de Darwin qui consiste a appliquer une sorte de "loi du plus fort" au champs sociaux), jusqu'aux libertariens d'aujourd'hui.

Un des aspects gniaux de la dfinition de Spinoza est qu'elle est justement entre le dterminisme et le libre arbitre. Elle ne nie ni l'un ni l'autre, elle articule les deux de faon simple et efficace. Pour faire simple: on est libre dans un primtre dfini (mais pas forcment fixe). 




> Je me rfre au bon vieil adage, d'ailleurs cit dans la page Wikibral sur la libert : La libert des uns s'arrte  celle des autres. Autrement dit : je fais ce que je veux sans emmerder les autres et personne n'a le droit de m'emmerder.


C'est une drivation de la dfinition de Spinoza. Elle est lgante, mais c'est plutt un slogan qu'un concept, pas assez prcis, car si on explore un peu, on tombe vite sur les impasses. Les failles se trouvent au niveau de la notion d'entraide en tant que caractristique inalinable de l'tre humain (dans les faits, il arrive souvent que de se faire emmerder est en fait une bonne chose), et au niveau de la dtermination des primtres (ce qui m'emmerde moi ne t'emmerde pas forcment toi). 
Mais bien que faible, cela reste un slogan qui me convient. C'est un bon point de dpart.




> Et pour le libralisme, je me rfre  la dclaration des droits de l'homme et du citoyen, notamment  ses deux premiers articles :
> 
> L'article 1 prcise "libres et gaux en droit", ce qui rejette l'galitarisme forc  tous par une autorit tatique qui prtend savoir mieux que l'individu ce qui est bon pour lui et pour l'ensemble.
> L'article 2 prcise les droits naturels et imprescriptibles qui sont suprieurs  tous les autres droits fabriqus par les tats. Et la libert est le premier de ces droits. Le fait que la proprit vienne en second implique l'adage cit plus haut. La sret place en troisime indique que l'homme citoyen a droit  la sret sur sa proprit et si besoin en ayant recours  la rsistance  l'oppression, c'est  dire au recours  la justice ou  la lgitime dfense.
> Presque tout est dit en deux articles dans ce texte magnifique qu'on devrait davantage faire tudier  l'cole.


Dit comme a c'est sr qu'on ne peut qu'tre d'accord. Mais on trouve le mme genre de dclaration de principe dans le manifeste du parti communiste, dans la constitution sovitique de 1936 (rdige par Staline), ainsi de suite, jusqu' la rcente charte du parti socialiste franais. Ca revient un peu  dire que le mal c'est pas bien, si tu vois ce




> Passons  Spinoza...
> 
> Je trouve a assez cohrent avec la pense librale et avec les droits naturels et imprescriptibles de l'homme. Mais dans cette phrase, j'ai l'impression que les limites  la liberts ne sont dfinies que par l'individu lui-mme, sans tenir compte de la libert des autres. Cela ressemble plus  l'anarchie totale ou c'est le plus fort qui gagne, mme en usant de la violence contre les autres. Le libralisme n'accepte le recours  la violence que pour la lgitime dfense de soi et de sa proprit.


Spinoza est effectivement compatible avec une certaine branche du libralisme, celle du libralisme collectiviste (Stuart Mill, William Godwin, ...), qui a volu vers l'anarchisme libertaire. Je pense personnellement que la dfinition de la libert de Spinoza peut convenir au libralisme (philosophique) en gnral, mais le problme c'est que les libraux ont choisi de se dbarrasser de Spinoza intgralement (on appelle a "jeter bb avec l'eau du bain").




> Je crois que tu vas devoir me donner une autre dfinition ! 
> Je trouve eudmonisme dans Wikipedia mais pas accol  matrialiste.
> 
> 
> L'eudmonisme tant dfini par Wikipedia comme tant 'une doctrine posant comme principe que le bonheur est le but de la vie humaine", si mon bonheur est de torturer des gens, Spinoza serait donc d'accord pour me laisser le faire ? Toi aussi ? Je provoque un peu, l, je sais...


C'est une question extrmement complexe, mais bien videmment, la philosophie spinoziste ne permet pas de faire du mal  autrui sous couvert de libert. Comme j'essayais d'expliquer, Spinoza dfinit la libert comme un primtre au sein du quel nous avons le droit de faire ce qu'on veut. Ce primtre est dfini par tout un tas de choses, dont l'thique (l'thique est le principal sujet de Spinoza) et la morale. Si la morale de la socit dans laquelle on vit ne considre pas que torturer quelqu'un pour le plaisir est une "bonne" chose, alors cet acte sera en dehors du primtre de la libert spinoziste. 

Quant  


> C'est le pilier de l'eudmonisme matrialiste dterministe modr.


C'est un peu compliqu, je ne sais pas si je vais parvenir  trouver les mots. Je vais cependant essayer.
Comme tu l'as dit, l'eudmonisme est une philosophie qui place la recherche du bonheur en haut de la hirarchie de valeur. a a l'air de rien comme a, mais lorsque Aristote a lanc cette ide, a lui a valu les foudres de son matre (Platon), et a a foutu en l'air sa carrire. Il y a effectivement plusieurs faons de rpondre  la question "comment bien vivre?". Avant Aristote, il s'agissait d'viter les troubles (ataraxie) et d'atteindre la connaissance absolue. Ensuite il y a eu d'autres propositions, comme par exemple l'hdonisme qui place la recherche du bonheur plaisir avant tout (selon Aristippe, le bonheur est une chimre, a n'existe pas, il faut donc se contenter des plaisirs quotidiens, carpe diem etc.). L'eudmonisme reste cependant le courant principal dans la philosophie occidentale.
Le matrialisme c'est assez bte, a consiste  dire que "tout est matire". a sonne aujourd'hui comme une tautologie mais encore une fois, a n'a pas toujours t vident. De Platon  Sain Augustin, les rfrences  des esprits et autres "forces spirituelles" sont frquentes. L'eudmonisme matrialisme est un pari qui consiste  dire: on peut trouver une mthode pour tre heureux sans avoir besoin d'esprits et de forces spirituelles. Attention, cela n'a rien  voir avec l'athisme: on peut parfaitement tre matrialiste et croyant, mais alors mme Dieu est matire.
Enfin modr, on trouve aussi l'utilisation du terme "partiel", signifie que ce n'est pas un dterminisme total. C'est ce que je disais au dbut de ce message: le libre arbitre existe, mais il est limit.



edit: une norme erreur s'tait glisse dans mon explication  ::oops::  C'est corrig.

----------


## r0d

> De quel ct ? Communiste ? Comment concilier communisme et libert ? Le communisme a toujours conduit  la dictature.


Oui bon l, a va tre compliqu...
A la limite, si cette discussion t'intresse rellement et que tu as un peu de temps, je te propose de lire _La conqute du pain_ de P. Kropotkine, et aprs on reprend cette discussion parce que sinon a va tre trop long et fastidieux.

----------


## CinePhil

> Spinoza dfinit la libert comme un primtre au sein du quel nous avons le droit de faire ce qu'on veut. Ce primtre est dfini par tout un tas de choses, dont l'thique (l'thique est le principal sujet de Spinoza) et la morale. Si la morale de la socit dans laquelle on vit ne considre pas que torturer quelqu'un pour le plaisir est une "bonne" chose, alors cet acte sera en dehors du primtre de la libert spinoziste.


Et si la morale de la socit dans laquelle on vit considre que torturer quelqu'un pour le plaisir est admissible ?

Les libertariens ne permettent se genre de comportement que si le tortur est consentant. 
Par contre, ils considreraient comme nulle et illgitime une soi-disant morale qui autoriserait la torture sans le consentement du tortur parce que a contrevient aux droits naturels et imprescriptibles de l'homme, et notamment sur sa sret, la proprit de son corps et son incapacit  pouvoir rsister  l'oppression.
Je crains que cette "thique" qui place la morale dfinie par la socit au dessus des droits individuels ne conduise fatalement un jour ou l'autre  la dictature,  la terreur... Ceux qui crivent la "morale de la socit" s'arrogent le privilge de penser  la place des individus et cela peut conduire  des drives trs graves, telles que l'eugnisme, le gnocide... La morale de la socit national-socialiste d'Hitler (lu dmocratiquement), c'tait la supriorit de la "race aryenne" et l'limination des juifs. La morale de la socit de l'Afrique du Sud il y a quelques dcennies, c'tait l'apartheid...




> Ce que Spinoza rfutait, c'tait l'ide que nous sommes totalement libre de nos choix (libre arbitre radical).


Parce que c'est la "morale de la socit" qui dfinirait la limite de notre libre-arbitre ? Je prfre que les limites  la liberts soient dfinies logiquement en rfrence aux droits naturels. Je peux m'adonner au sado-masochisme avec un autre adulte consentant si a me chante mais je n'ai pas le droit de forcer ma fille de 12 ans  pouser un type de 70 ans pour en tirer un avantage financier ou autre, alors que cette pratique est lgitime encore aujourd'hui dans certains pays, donc considre comme conforme  la morale de la socit qui l'autorise.

La morale volue, pas les droits naturels. C'est ce qui fait la force du libralisme.




> Spinoza est effectivement compatible avec une certaine branche du libralisme, celle du libralisme collectiviste (Stuart Mill, William Godwin, ...)


Comme, en matire de libralisme, je n'ai lu qu'un livre de Pascal Salin et deux d'Alain Madelin, plus un paquet d'articles ici o l, je ne connais pas non plus les dveloppements de Stuart Mill ou Godwin.

"libralisme collectiviste"... a sonne comme un oxymore !
Dans une socit libertarienne, il pourrait y avoir des communauts collectivistes... tant qu'elles n'imposent pas leurs vues au reste des libertariens. je doute fort par contre qu'une socit collectiviste autorise un sous-ensemble purement libral !  :;): 

Concernant "l'eudmonisme matrialiste dterministe modr", merci pour tes explications.



> Comme tu l'as dit, l'eudmonisme est une philosophie qui place la recherche du bonheur en haut de la hirarchie de valeur.


J'aime bien la pyramide de Maslow. La recherche du bonheur est en effet, en quelque sorte, en haut de la pyramide. Je crois que beaucoup de libraux aiment cette pyramide et peuvent s'y rfrer... ds le bas de la pyramide... ce qui implique que l'tat ne vienne pas plonger sa main pleine de doigts crochus pour piquer, ne serait-ce qu'un peu de ce qui permet la satisfaction de ces premiers besoins essentiels.  :;):

----------


## deuche

C'est bien beau que de nous sortir une belle dfinition du libralisme.
Mais depuis l'avnement de Reagan et Thatcher nous avons tout de mme un peu de recul en pouvant nous dire qu'effectivement nous avons tous gagn en libert et en bonheur de vivre.

Ou pas...

Chacun pourra se faire sa propre opinion, mais en gros on peut constater 1 point de croissance en moins pour chaque dcennie passe, une dette qui explose, des citoyens par millions qui s'appauvrissent.

Je rappelle qu'une partie de la dette est lie au fait que les tenants du discours libral nous expliquait qu'il ne fallait pas trop taxer les entreprises, les riches, puisque grce aux investissements raliss ils seraient en mesure de gnrer de l'emploi.

Et bien nous pouvons mesurer l'efficacit du libralisme aujourd'hui.

----------


## ManusDei

Je ne connais aucun pays aujourd'hui qui applique une politique librale.
Oui, dans les mdias il est question de "politique librale", "tournant libral" et autres conneries du genre, mais c'est aussi proche du libralisme que l'UPR de l'Europe.

----------


## CinePhil

> Mais depuis l'avnement de Reagan et Thatcher nous avons tout de mme un peu de recul


Effectivement... concernant Margareth Thatcher, elle a sauv son pays de la ruine et du chaos, au point qu'elle a t rlue et a gouvern pendant 11 ans.
http://www.contrepoints.org/2013/04/...garet-thatcher




> on peut constater 1 point de croissance en moins pour chaque dcennie passe, une dette qui explose, des citoyens par millions qui s'appauvrissent.


Oui, dans un pays qui s'enfonce de plus en plus vers le collectivisme socialiste, voire communiste !




> Je rappelle qu'une partie de la dette est lie au fait que les tenants du discours libral nous expliquait qu'il ne fallait pas trop taxer les entreprises, les riches, puisque grce aux investissements raliss ils seraient en mesure de gnrer de l'emploi.


FAUX ! La dette publique est le rsultat de 40 annes de budgets en dficit et d'une sphre publique qui n'a cess de grossir, que ce soit au niveau de l'tat ou des collectivits territoriales.




> Et bien nous pouvons mesurer l'efficacit du libralisme aujourd'hui.


O avez-vous vu du libralisme aujourd'hui ?
Srement pas en France, le pays qui crame 57% de son PIB en dpenses publiques !

----------


## GPPro

> Effectivement... concernant Margareth Thatcher, elle a sauv son pays de la ruine et du chaos, au point qu'elle a t rlue et a gouvern pendant 11 ans.
> http://www.contrepoints.org/2013/04/...garet-thatcher
> 
> 
> Oui, dans un pays qui s'enfonce de plus en plus vers le collectivisme socialiste, voire communiste !
> 
> 
> FAUX ! La dette publique est le rsultat de 40 annes de budgets en dficit et d'une sphre publique qui n'a cess de grossir, que ce soit au niveau de l'tat ou des collectivits territoriales.
> 
> ...


Un tel aveuglement idologique fait peur... Les dficits ont t largement encourags par les gens de ton bord. Privatisation de la dette, entre autres... Si les financiers n'avaient pas eu autant  y gagner on n'en serait pas l.

----------


## r0d

> FAUX ! La dette publique est le rsultat de 40 annes de budgets en dficit et d'une sphre publique qui n'a cess de grossir, que ce soit au niveau de l'tat ou des collectivits territoriales.


En fait il a raison. Les rpublicains aux USA et les conservateurs en Angleterre on fait exploser la dette dans leurs pays. Voir ici par exemple. C'est pareil pour Sarkozy en France.
Aprs, on peut discuter infiniment de savoir si c'tait bien ou pas, si c'est  cause de la conjoncture ou non, etc, mais les faits sont les faits.

Quant  la question de savoir si la France (et les pays europens en gnral) appliquent des politiques librales, je pense que c'est une mauvaise question, car le mot 'libralisme' a tellement t viol qu'il ne veut plus dire grand chose (idem pour 'socialisme'). En fait, il s'agit de politiques hybrides. D'un ct, une grande partie des richesses produites transitent par l'tat, mais d'un autre, de nombreux mcanismes (privatisations, drgulation, financiarisation) sont propres au libralisme.
Cet aspect hybride des politiques modernes a amen certains analystes  parler de "nolibralisme". Ce terme prend sa source dans les expriences de Milton Friedman (lve de Ayn Rand et prophte libertarien) au Chili pendant les annes 1970. Pour faire court, il a profit d'une dictature violente (rgime Pinochet) pour tester ses thories libertariennes concernant l'conomie. Il s'agissait donc d'une systme avec un tat extrmement puissant et interventionniste, mais o les entreprises avaient une grande libert, surtout en ce qui concerne les flux de capitaux. 

Pour rsumer en quelques mots mon analyse de tout ceci, le nolibralisme c'est le pire du communisme (peu de libert pour les citoyens) et le pire du libralisme (le renard est libre dans le poulailler).

----------


## r0d

> Un tel aveuglement idologique fait peur...


C'est vrai que c'est assez inquitant...  ::?:

----------


## GPPro

> En fait il a raison. Les rpublicains aux USA et les conservateurs en Angleterre on fait exploser la dette dans leurs pays. Voir ici par exemple. C'est pareil pour Sarkozy en France.
> Aprs, on peut discuter infiniment de savoir si c'tait bien ou pas, si c'est  cause de la conjoncture ou non, etc, mais les faits sont les faits.
> 
> Quant  la question de savoir si la France (et les pays europens en gnral) appliquent des politiques librales, je pense que c'est une mauvaise question, car le mot 'libralisme' a tellement t viol qu'il ne veut plus dire grand chose (idem pour 'socialisme'). Il s'agit de politiques hybrides. D'un ct, une grande partie des richesses produites transitent par l'tat, mais d'un autre, de nombreux mcanismes (privatisations, drgulation, financiarisation) sont propres au libralisme.
> Cet aspect hybride des politiques modernes a amen certains analystes  parler de "nolibralisme". Ce terme prend sa source dans les expriences de Milton Friedman (lve de Ayn Rand et prophte libertarien) au Chili pendant les annes 1970. Pour faire court, il a profit d'une dictature violente (rgime Pinochet) pour tester ses thories libertariennes concernant l'conomie. Il s'agissait donc d'une systme avec un tat extrmement puissant et interventionniste, mais o les entreprises avaient une grande entreprise. Pour faire court, le nolibralisme c'est le pire du communisme (peu de libert pour les citoyens) et le pire du libralisme (le renard est libre dans le poulailler).


C'est exactement ce  quoi je faisais rfrence plus haut. A terme le seul systme viable pour un libralisme conomique rel, c'est une dictature. Parce qu' force de creuser les ingalits, y'a un moment ou faudra mater ceux qui pensent qu'ils n'ont pas leur part. Ce n'est pas pour rien que la Chine est devenu premire puissance conomique mondiale...

----------


## deuche

> Oui, dans un pays qui s'enfonce de plus en plus vers le collectivisme socialiste, voire communiste !


Ben voyons ! 
C'tait pas Denis Kesler, vice-prsident du Mdef qui disait qu'il fallait en finir dfinitivement avec l'hritage du CNR ?
Sauver son pays a veut dire quoi de ton point de vue ? Sauver les riches, sauver les banques ?





> Srement pas en France, le pays qui crame 57% de son PIB en dpenses publiques !


Oui et alors ? Il y a des pays dont les dpenses publiques sont encore plus leves et qui se portent mieux que nous.
Je pense au Danemark par exemple. Mais il y en a d'autres.

Et c'est bien dans ces pays o la dpense publique est leve que le bonheur de vivre y ait galement.
Parce que avoir une vrai fonction publique qui rend le mme service au plus grand nombre a a un coup.
Et contrairement  votre systme goste qui vise  rendre le meilleur service au plus riche, vous laissez tout un tas de citoyens sur le bord de la route dont la violence s'exprime de plus en plus. Ce n'est pas les chiffres de recrutement dans le domaine de la scurit qui me feront dire le contraire. Car enfin vivre dans des quartiers scuriss pour se protger de ses semblables, c'est  mon avis un signe d'chec de notre socit. En attendant, aux USA 15% de la population n'a aucune couverture sociale et parmi ceux qui en ont une il y a beaucoup  redire. 

C'est de cette socit de libert l dont tu parles ?

Je ne sais pas mais dans les postes budgtaires de la dpense publique on pourrait faire une analyse fine.
Puis se rendre compte que le poste qui augmente le plus est celui consacr au remboursement de la dette 
Dans tous les ministres et depuis des annes, que ce soit dans la dfense, dans l'ducation, dans la sant, les fonctionnaires ne sont plus remplacs.

Donc je pose la question la plus simple du monde, de quoi se dcompose la dpense publique, dans quel ministre elle a le plus augmente ?

----------


## deuche

> A terme le seul systme viable pour un libralisme conomique rel, c'est une dictature.


C'est exactement la mme conclusion qu'en avait tir Adam Smith dans son bouquin.
Car contrairement  ce que l'on peut dire il tait trs critique  l'gard du libralisme.

----------


## CinePhil

> Un tel aveuglement idologique fait peur...


Effectivement, votre aveuglement idologique et surtout votre ignorance de ce qu'est le libralisme est inquitant !
Hlas, vous partagez cette ignorance avec une trs grande majorit de Franais, ce qui fait que le libralisme est diabolis en France sur des ides fausses  propos du libralisme.




> A terme le seul systme viable pour un libralisme conomique rel, c'est une dictature.


Les dictatures ont toujours t inspires dans un collectivisme, jamais dans un libralisme.
Le libralisme est philosophiquement incompatible avec une dictature puisqu'il dfend la libert individuelle.




> Parce qu' force de creuser les ingalits, y'a un moment ou faudra mater ceux qui pensent qu'ils n'ont pas leur part.


Sauf que dans les pays qui se libralisent, l'extrme pauvret recule.
http://www.contrepoints.org/2014/06/...de-la-pauvrete

De la mme manire que tout le monde n'est pas capable de courir le 100 m en 10 secondes, tout le monde n'est pas capable de crer une activit conomique prospre, cratrice de richesse et d'emplois. Il est donc fatal mais aussi normal que ceux qui y parviennent deviennent riches et que les ouvriers de base gagnent beaucoup moins d'argent qu'eux.
Mais dans un systme libral, tout le monde peut tenter sa chance et sera rcompens  la hauteur de son talent et de son succs. Le socialisme, par contre, c'est l'galitarisme dans la pauvret, comme a devient de plus en plus le cas en France, avec un salaire mdian vers 1800 euros seulement !
La France est la championne de la dpense sociale mais malgr a la pauvret augmente. Il serait peut-tre temps de se dire que la politique collectiviste ne fonctionne pas !




> Cet aspect hybride des politiques modernes a amen certains analystes  parler de "nolibralisme". Ce terme prend sa source dans les expriences de Milton Friedman (lve de Ayn Rand et prophte libertarien) au Chili pendant les annes 1970. Pour faire court, il a profit d'une dictature violente (rgime Pinochet) pour tester ses thories libertariennes concernant l'conomie. Il s'agissait donc d'une systme avec un tat extrmement puissant et interventionniste, mais o les entreprises avaient une grande libert, surtout en ce qui concerne les flux de capitaux.


Je ne connais pas bien cette histoire mais a me semble tre un raccourci un peu court.
Voir l'article sur les Chicago Boys dans Wikiberal...

----------


## CinePhil

> Ben voyons ! 
> C'tait pas Denis Kesler, vice-prsident du Mdef qui disait qu'il fallait en finir dfinitivement avec l'hritage du CNR ?
> Sauver son pays a veut dire quoi de ton point de vue ? Sauver les riches, sauver les banques ?


a veut dire sauver l'conomie du pays. Permettre la prosprit conomique qui bnficie  tous car c'est cela qui diminue le chmage, pas les emplois "jeune", "d'avenir"... et autre trucs bidons financs par l'tat.
Quant au Medef, c'est juste un syndicat compos principalement de patrons de grands groupe et qui illustrent assez bien que le capitalisme de connivence, ce n'est pas du libralisme !

Pas le temps de rpondre au reste maintenant. Bon apptit !  ::):

----------


## r0d

> Effectivement, votre aveuglement idologique et surtout votre ignorance de ce qu'est le libralisme est inquitant !


J'ai ri, merci pour ce petit moment de plaisir  ::mrgreen:: 
Si j'avais le temps, je pourrais m'amuser un peu. Je suis tent, par exemple, de rpondre  tes rfrences (contrepoint, wikiberal), par des rfrences aussi exemplairement exemptes d'idologie, comme par exemple marxisme.org ou legrandsoir.info, mais je n'ai malheureusement pas le temps  ::cry::

----------


## GPPro

> Je ne connais pas bien cette histoire mais a me semble tre un raccourci un peu court.
> Voir l'article sur les Chicago Boys dans Wikiberal...


Comme te l'a dj dit R0d, ton site semble trs bon pour la propagande, mais tu devrais vraiment diversifier tes sources...

----------


## deuche

> Sauf que dans les pays qui se libralisent, l'extrme pauvret recule.


Oui, enfin dire que la pauvret extrme recul aux USA c'est un peu se moquer du monde.
Aux USA un enfant sur cinq n dans la misre absolu. C'est le record de pauvret parmi les pays industrialiss.
50 millions d'amricain (15%)bnficie du programme Foods Stamps. Un record absolu.

En Allemagne la pauvret ne cesse d'augmenter galement.


Par contre, efffectivement au Vnzuela et en Equateur la pauvret recul...
Mais ils ont un tat fort...

Moi je pense que la France avec un tat fort , c'est--dire qui prserve nos acquis sociaux, peut devenir l'un des tout premiers pays du classement IDH.
Car enfin, si la France est un pays riche il convient de prserver ce que l'on peut encore et mettre dfinitivement un terme au libre change.

Nous avons besoin d'industries et il ne suffit pas de dire que le libralisme consiste  l'panouissement de l'individu. On ne remplace pas 10000 personnes ayant perdu leurs emplois dans l'industrie par 10000 projets personnels comme voudrait le faire croire Attali. 1x10000 personnes dans l'industrie produiront bien plus de richesses 10000 x 1 personne. Sans compter celles qui ne parviendront pas  vivre de leur projet. La majorit en fait.

----------


## CinePhil

> Oui, enfin dire que la pauvret extrme recul aux USA c'est un peu se moquer du monde.
> Aux USA un enfant sur cinq n dans la misre absolu. C'est le record de pauvret parmi les pays industrialiss.
> 50 millions d'amricain (15%)bnficie du programme Foods Stamps. Un record absolu.


J'ai crit : "dans un pays qui se *libralise*" ! C'est au moment o l'Amrique, au contraire, se socialise sous la houlette d'Obama que l'Amrique n'est plus la premire puissance conomique mondiale.
Et la Chine qui se libralise, au moins conomiquement, lui est passe devant.




> Par contre, efffectivement au Vnzuela et en Equateur la pauvret recul...
> Mais ils ont un tat fort...


Euh... le Vnzula est en train de s'enfoncer conomiquement d'une manire vertigineuse ! Vous vivez sur quelle plante ?
http://www.contrepoints.org/2014/05/...ut-petit-petit
http://www.contrepoints.org/2014/12/...te-pour-maduro




> Moi je pense que la France avec un tat fort , c'est--dire qui prserve nos acquis sociaux, peut devenir l'un des tout premiers pays du classement IDH.


Mais la France a un tat fort ! Il est omniprsent l'tat ! Il s'occupe de tout, rglemente tout, fourre son nez partout, diminue les liberts individuelles de semaines en semaines !
Et pour quel rsultat ? Plus il intervient, plus la France s'enfonce, que ce soit dans le classement Pisa au niveau de l'ducation, du nombre et du taux de chmage, du nombre de destruction d'entreprises et d'emplois, d'alourdissement de la dette, des promesses de rduction du dficit non tenues... 




> Car enfin, si la France est un pays riche il convient de prserver ce que l'on peut encore et mettre dfinitivement un terme au libre change.


Mettre fin au libre change ? !!!  :8O: 
Mais rendez immdiatement l'ordinateur qui vous sert  crire cette normit alors !
Et rendez aussi votre voiture, vous ne pourrez plus mettre du carburant dedans !
Et puis enlevez donc tous ces vtements qui sont probablement fabriqus en Asie ou en Afrique !
Finies les bananes, les oranges et aures fruits qui viennent du soleil !
Encore une fois, sur quelle plante vivez-vous ?
Ou alors, pour une socit sans libre change, partez donc vivre en Core du Nord !

Ce serait risible si vos propos n'taient pas si pitoyables !
Et c'est moi qui suis victime "d'aveuglement idologique" ! Wow !




> Nous avons besoin d'industries


Pourquoi pas ! Crez-en une !  ::mrgreen:: 
Frottez-vous donc au besoin de financement capitaliste !
Affrontez les masses de rglementations qui vous serons imposes !
Rendez-vous compte de ce cote, dans ce pays, le moindre salari, mme au smic, et de la productivit qu'il doit gnrer pour rentabiliser son salaire complet : net + charges salariale + charges patronales, sans mme parler du cot de gestion de toutes les tracasseries qui en dcoule !
Frottez-vous au march pour vendre vos produit au cot de revient franais !
...
Voyez un peu la ralit en face, a vous fera du bien !




> Je suis tent, par exemple, de rpondre  tes rfrences (contrepoint, wikiberal), par des rfrences aussi exemplairement exemptes d'idologie, comme par exemple marxisme.org ou legrandsoir.info


videmment, si vous cherchez des explications sur le libralisme dans des ouvrage ou des sites anti-libraux, vous aurez bien entendu la vrit !
Dites-moi, lorsque que vous tes malade, vous demandez un avis  votre boulanger ?  ::mrgreen:: 




> Comme te l'a dj dit R0d, ton site semble trs bon pour la propagande, mais tu devrais vraiment diversifier tes sources...


Et bien donne m'en d'autres sur cet pisode Milton Friedmann dans le Chili de Pinochet !

----------


## r0d

> videmment, si vous cherchez des explications sur le libralisme dans des ouvrage ou des sites anti-libraux, vous aurez bien entendu la vrit !
> Dites-moi, lorsque que vous tes malade, vous demandez un avis  votre boulanger ?


C'tait ironique, jeune fanatique.
Tu es trs amusant  ::):

----------


## r0d

> Et bien donne m'en d'autres sur cet pisode Milton Friedmann dans le Chili de Pinochet !


La meilleure rfrence sur ce sujet est dfinitivement _Understanding Power_, de Noam Chomsky, sorti en trois tomes en franais aux ditions Aden.

----------


## Deadpool

> Effectivement... concernant *Margareth Thatcher, elle a sauv son pays de la ruine et du chaos*, au point qu'elle a t rlue et a gouvern pendant 11 ans.
> http://www.contrepoints.org/2013/04/...garet-thatcher


 :8O:

----------


## deuche

> Car enfin, si la France est un pays riche il convient de prserver ce que l'on peut encore et mettre dfinitivement un terme au libre change.


Au libre-change tel qu'il est. Je voulais dire.
Car enfin, de quoi ont besoin les populations du monde ? De biens et de services.

Les services sont difficilement dlocalisable. Qu'importe, le libre-change a prvu de faire venir les travailleurs dtachs au nom de la concurrence libre et non fausse. Les biens, eux, se dlocalisent trs facilement dont le seul but est de faire profiter aux actionnaires de rendement encore meilleurs.
Sinon quon me dise le sens des dlocalisations. 

Sauf que, dans votre systme, si on pousse la logique jusqu'au bout, vous enlevez de la masse lentement mais surement du pouvoir d'achat. Il est illusoire de croire que 1000 emplois dtruits vont faire 1000 nouvelles personnes libres de faire le projet qu'elles ont toujours voulu faire. Il a bien plus de chance que cela fasse 1000 nouveaux pauvres. D'ailleurs, il me semble qu'une statistique de l'Insee faisait tat de plus de 600 personnes qui basculent chaque jour sous le seuil de pauvret.

La ralit de la dsindustrialisation en France c'est cela. Et c'est bien  cette ralit du libre-change tel qu'il est dfinie par l'article 63 du TFUE (cela faisait longtemps)  laquelle il faut mettre en terme.
Et donc par soucis de magnificence envers le capitalisme et les rendements quil promet, nous serions censs de croire que le libralisme va tre porteur du bonheur tant espr par chacun.
Mais quand tout le monde sera actionnaire, quand tout le monde vivra des dividendes quand tous ces parasites du capital auront suc le sang du peuple il restera qui pour acheter les biens et les services. Parce que la rponse que vous avez eu  cette question sappelle le crdit. Et le crdit aujourdhui commence  montrer ses limites.

Que nous dites-vous ? Quil faut plus de libralisme ?
Et pourquoi pas plus dEurope tant quon y est ?

----------


## CinePhil

> Car enfin, de quoi ont besoin les populations du monde ? De biens et de services.


Oui, y compris ceux qui ne sont pas produits localement !




> Les services sont difficilement dlocalisable.


Quoique ! Puisque nous sommes sur un forum informatique, vous devez bien savoir que les services informatiques sont trs largement dlocalisables, productibles dans quasiment n'importe quel pays du monde.




> Les biens, eux, se dlocalisent trs facilement dont le seul but est de faire profiter aux actionnaires de rendement encore meilleurs.
> Sinon quon me dise le sens des dlocalisations.


Si une entreprise dlocalise, c'est qu'il est devenu trop cher, par rapport  sa concurrence, de produire localement. Un entrepreneur prfre garder son entreprise dans son pays mais si, par suite de l'augmentation continue du cot du travail ou d'une inflation galopante, son prix de revient devient plus important que le prix auquel il peut vendre, alors soit il dlocalise, soit  terme il ferme boutique. En dlocalisant, il peut prserver des emplois locaux (commerciaux, administratifs, en recherche, dveloppement...). En serrant les fesses et en ne dlocalisant pas, si son environnement conomique continue d'tre dfavorable  son entreprise, il perdra des parts de march et finira par liquider la socit et supprimer la totalit de ses emplois locaux.

Qu'un actionnaire souhaite un retour sur son investissement, quoi de plus normal ? Si la bote dans laquelle il a investit ferme, il perd tout, sans aucune indemnit... contrairement au salari qui peut bnficier d'allocations chmage le temps de retrouver un autre emploi. Maintenant si vous prfrez que ceux qui ont de l'argent investissent sans risque dans les obligations d'tat, c'est  dire dans la dette publique, plutt que des les entreprises, il faut le dire ouvertement !  ::mrgreen:: 




> Sauf que, dans votre systme, si on pousse la logique jusqu'au bout, vous enlevez de la masse lentement mais surement du pouvoir d'achat.


FAUX ! En produisant moins cher, les prix baissent ou augmentent moins vite et cela donne au contraire du pouvoir d'achat  ceux qui achtent les produits.
Au passage, si une entreprise franaise dlocalise dans un pays  bas cot, elle supprime certes des emplois en France mais elle en cre dans le pays  bas cot. Et qui dit que ces nouveaux salaris ne vont pas acheter par exemple une voiture franaise, du parfum franais ou ne pas venir dpenser des euros en France en touristes.
Vous avez remarqu le nombre de Chinois dans les grands lieux touristiques franais depuis quelques temps ? Ils dpensent plus que les touristes franais et contribuent  l'conomie franaise.




> D'ailleurs, il me semble qu'une statistique de l'Insee faisait tat de plus de 600 personnes qui basculent chaque jour sous le seuil de pauvret.


C'est bien possible... et ce dans un pays de plus en plus collectiviste ! CQFD !




> nous serions censs de croire que le libralisme va tre porteur du bonheur tant espr par chacun.


Quelle fut la seule mesure librale du quinquennat Sarkozy ? Le rgime de l'auto-entrepreneur. Plus d'un million de Franais l'ont essay, des centaines de milliers amliorent leurs revenus ou vivent de ce statut.




> Mais quand tout le monde sera actionnaire, quand tout le monde vivra des dividendes


Encore une fois, vous avez une vision fausse idologiquement du libralisme. Vous ne voulez pas investir dans une entreprise pour en tirer des dividendes ? Ne le faites pas ; le libralisme ne vous y obligera pas. Le libralisme, c'est la libert !




> Parce que la rponse que vous avez eu  cette question sappelle le crdit. Et le crdit aujourdhui commence  montrer ses limites.


Pourquoi le crdit montre ses limites ? Ou plutt pourquoi les banques rechignent-elles tellement  prter pour des investissements productifs ?
Parce qu'il est plus facile et sr d'investir dans les dettes publiques ! Moins les tats seront endetts, plus l'argent des banques pourra irriguer l'conomie relle. Mais pour a il faut que les tats se mettent au rgime. L'Allemagne vient de voter un budget  l'quilibre ; je ne serais pas tonn que l'Allemagne retrouve une croissance en progression significative.




> Que nous dites-vous ? Quil faut plus de libralisme ?


Ben oui parce qu'il n'y en a quasiment pas aujourd'hui et c'est la merde !
Le libralisme est la seule chose qui n'a jamais t essaye en France. 
Dans le monde, les pays qui s'en sortent le mieux conomiquement sont les pays les plus libraux.




> Et pourquoi pas plus dEurope tant quon y est ?


Bof ! un super-tat interventionniste qui de temps en temps pond une directive de libralisation.
Merci  l'UE d'avoir permis indirectement l'essor de Free et la baisse norme des cots de nos tlcommunications.
Merci  l'UE d'avoir permis indirectement l'arrive de Easy Jet, Ryan Air et autres compagnies low cost et d'avoir permis ainsi indirectement  plus de gens de pouvoir prendre l'avion grce  la baisse des prix.

----------


## Zirak

> Qu'un actionnaire souhaite un retour sur son investissement, quoi de plus normal ? Si la bote dans laquelle il a investit ferme, il perd tout, sans aucune indemnit... contrairement au salari qui peut bnficier d'allocations chmage le temps de retrouver un autre emploi.


En mme temps, quelqu'un qui se gave sans rien faire, on ne va pas non plus lui verser des indemnits.  ::aie:: 

Le problme n'est pas que l'actionnaire veuille un retour sur investissement cela ne me choque pas, enfin perso, si un mec prte 1000 qu'il rcupre 1500 (sa mise + un bnef), pas de soucis, il a investit, il a pris un risque, il mrite une compensation, le problme c'est qu'actuellement, les actionnaires veulent 1500 la 1re anne, puis 1600 la deuxime, puis 1700 la 3me, etc etc, le problme c'est d'en vouloir toujours plus  n'importe quel prix, quitte  sacrifier des emplois...

Et tout cet argent, n'est pas forcment rinvestit, mais s'accumule sur des comptes en banque perso. Et si la boite coule, l'actionnaire, mme sans indemnits, sera drlement moins dans la galre que le mec de 58 piges qui perd son job et qui a des indemnits.





> FAUX ! En produisant moins cher, les prix baissent ou augmentent moins vite et cela donne au contraire du pouvoir d'achat  ceux qui achtent les produits.


Oui a donne 3 de pouvoir d'achats en plus  un mec qui a perdu plusieurs centaines d'euros sur sa paie quand il a t vir, il va tre content...

Et celui qui avait dj un bon pouvoir d'achat, avoir 3 de plus ou de moins...

De plus, ce n'est pas parce que une entreprise baisse ses cots de revient qu'elle va rpercuter le mme cart sur ses prix de vente (elle peut les baisser un peu pour rester au niveau des concurrents ou un peu en dessous, mais elle va surtout augmenter sa marge).





> Au passage, si une entreprise franaise dlocalise dans un pays  bas cot, elle supprime certes des emplois en France mais elle en cre dans le pays  bas cot. Et qui dit que ces nouveaux salaris ne vont pas acheter par exemple une voiture franaise, du parfum franais ou ne pas venir dpenser des euros en France en touristes.


Rien ne le dit, mais rien ne dit non plus , qu'ils n'iront pas faire tout a ailleurs, et acheter une voiture allemande, du parfum italien et aller dpenser leurs euros en Espagne ? Tu n'as aucune garantie sur le retour ventuel d'argent chez nous.




> C'est bien possible... et ce dans un pays de plus en plus collectiviste ! CQFD !


Ou parce que les actionnaires ont dcid qu'il fallait une augmentation des bnfices sur 2 chiffres et que du coup, on augmente pas les gens pour ne pas baisser les marges, et qu' ct de a, y'a quand mme l'inflation, et les prix qui augmentent (mme chez les boites qui dlocalisent d'ailleurs !).. CQFD !  ::mrgreen::

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> Au passage, si une entreprise franaise dlocalise dans un pays  bas cot, elle supprime certes des emplois en France mais elle en cre dans le pays  bas cot. Et qui dit que ces nouveaux salaris ne vont pas acheter par exemple une voiture franaise, du parfum franais ou ne pas venir dpenser des euros en France en touristes.
> Vous avez remarqu le nombre de Chinois dans les grands lieux touristiques franais depuis quelques temps ? Ils dpensent plus que les touristes franais et contribuent  l'conomie franaise.


Ils sont pays au lance pierre, ces nouveaux salaris, c'est d'ailleurs pour a que a a t dlocalis l bas. Donc pour qu'ils achtent des produits franais, c'est pas gagn.  Les chinois qu'on croise par chez nous, c'est pas la masse qui travaille dans des usines, hein, c'est la classe moyenne / riche.

----------


## ManusDei

> Au passage, si une entreprise franaise dlocalise dans un pays  bas cot, elle supprime certes des emplois en France mais elle en cre dans le pays  bas cot. Et qui dit que ces nouveaux salaris ne vont pas acheter par exemple une voiture franaise, du parfum franais ou ne pas venir dpenser des euros en France en touristes.
> Vous avez remarqu le nombre de Chinois dans les grands lieux touristiques franais depuis quelques temps ? Ils dpensent plus que les touristes franais et contribuent  l'conomie franaise.


Qui dit ? Notre balance commerciale dficitaire.




> Merci  l'UE d'avoir permis indirectement l'essor de Free et la baisse norme des cots de nos tlcommunications.
> Merci  l'UE d'avoir permis indirectement l'arrive de Easy Jet, Ryan Air et autres compagnies low cost et d'avoir permis ainsi indirectement  plus de gens de pouvoir prendre l'avion grce  la baisse des prix.


Sauf que tout a s'est fait en bais(s)ant les salaires et dgradant les conditions de travail des employs de ces entreprises.

Tu peux voir a aux USA, o c'est justement ce qu'ils ont fait dans certains domaines, et ils en reviennent (car les employs de WalMart, MacDo et autres n'ont pas les moyens d'acheter dans leur entreprise, qui pourtant fait du lowcost).

----------


## deuche

> FAUX ! En produisant moins cher, les prix baissent ou augmentent moins vite et cela donne au contraire du pouvoir d'achat  ceux qui achtent les produits.


Ce que vous dites est vrai du point de vue individuel. Mais ne l'est plus du point de vue collectif.
Les dlocalisations gnrent du chmage et c'est bien ce chmage associ  un climat dltere qui fait que, en France, les ventes automobiles se portent particulirement mal.

Du coup, s'il est vrai qu' salaire quivalent on gagne en pouvoir d'achat, le problme est qu'il faut tre en mesure de garder son emploi ou mme de le trouver pour celles et ceux qui finissent leurs tudes.

Et pour ces derniers, qui vous pussiez acheter votre smatphone  300 au lieu de 350 en France ca n'a plus d'importance.
Ils n'en achtent pas.

Le systme que vous proposez est goiste. Il ne tient pas compte de la ralit sociale et de la misre qui s'tend dans le monde entier au nom de la concurrence libre et non fausse.

Sans vouloir un retour au communisme, du protectionisme me semble un minimum ncssaire.
Si nous savons produire des voiture en France, il n'y a aucune raison pour dlocaliser les productions.

Si l'entreprise risque de mourrir alors l'tat doit tre l pour la sauver, elle et ses employs.

----------


## ManusDei

> Et toi, ces chiffres les as-tu ? a m'intresse.


J'en ai retrouv que quelques uns. Attention, a se base sur les USA. Avec un ratio citoyens/armes trs importants, la Suisse et le Canada ont beaucoup moins de morts (pour la Suisse il y a une explication dans le deuxime lien, pour le Canada je crois pas).

http://www.motherjones.com/politics/...-investigation
http://theprogressivecynic.com/debun...rol-arguments/

J'avais un lien qui "dcoupait" les morts par arme  feu entre suicides/meurtres prmdits/pas prmdits/victimes collatrales, mais je ne le retrouve pas.
C'tait un pdf qui venait d'un site du gouvernement US.

----------


## BenoitM

> Effectivement, votre aveuglement idologique et surtout votre ignorance de ce qu'est le libralisme est inquitant !
> Hlas, vous partagez cette ignorance avec une trs grande majorit de Franais, ce qui fait que le libralisme est diabolis en France sur des ides fausses  propos du libralisme.


C'est surtout que comme tout les mots en isme, le libralisme ne veut rien dire
Il y a tellement de monde et de reprsentation du mot libralisme...
Qu'une bonne partie de ceux qui se revendique d'tre de droite et libraux sont en ralit des conservateur sur le plan des moeurs.
Et je me demande si vous etes aussi librale quand il s'agit des frontires...


ps : Pour les dpenses publique et finance la dette de la France, vous savez l'etat fait aussi tournes les entreprises. L'argent qu'elle dpense est investit en construction de route, d'cole qui font travailler ses entreprises, les fonctionnaires dpense l'argent dans des biens et services.
En Belgique les entreprises n'arrete pas de demander que l'Etat dpense moins. Quand on a prit la dcisions de diminuer les aides  la rnovation/constructions ces mme entreprises ont cri au drame,  la mort du secteur de la construction.
Bref il ne faut pas voir les dpenses publique comme un truc tout blanc ou tout noir.

----------


## BenoitM

> J'en ai retrouv que quelques uns. Attention, a se base sur les USA. Avec un ratio citoyens/armes trs importants, la Suisse et le Canada ont beaucoup moins de morts (pour la Suisse il y a une explication dans le deuxime lien, pour le Canada je crois pas).
> 
> http://www.motherjones.com/politics/...-investigation
> http://theprogressivecynic.com/debun...rol-arguments/
> 
> J'avais un lien qui "dcoupait" les morts par arme  feu entre suicides/meurtres prmdits/pas prmdits/victimes collatrales, mais je ne le retrouve pas.
> C'tait un pdf qui venait d'un site du gouvernement US.


Il me semble que le Canada a beaucoup d'arme mais que la plupart sont des armes de chasse.

----------


## CinePhil

> C'est surtout que comme tout les mots en isme, le libralisme ne veut rien dire


Si, il a une dfinition assez prcise, au moins sur le fond.
http://www.wikiberal.org/wiki/Lib%C3%A9ralisme

Mais il est trs dform par ses adversaires.




> Il y a tellement de monde et de reprsentation du mot libralisme...


En gros, il y a :
- le "libralisme classique" qui est, il est vrai, plutt centr sur une libralisation de l'conomie et qu'on trouve aujourd'hui en France au Parti Libral Dmocrate et, au moins partiellement, chez certains membres de l'UMP ou de l'UDI ;
- le "libralisme minarchiste" qui veut que l'tat soit minimal, centr sur ses fonctions rgaliennes (scurit, justice, diplomatie) ;
- le "libralisme anarco-capitaliste" qui veut la privatisation de tout, y compris les fonctions rgaliennes, et le libre choix en tout pour les individus, tant que ce libre choix n'empite pas sur la libert et la proprit d'autrui.

Et je me demande si Emmanuel Macron n'est pas en train de faire natre un courant "libral de gauche", avec une relle volont de libralisation de certaines choses mais de manire trs encadre, avec des gardes-fous, des garanties, des contreparties, des "protections" qui en font un libralisme encore assez rigide.

Pour complter le "libralisme classique" du ct d'une plus grande libert sur le plan des moeurs et du socital (drogues, union homo, armes...), je pourrais ajouter ce que j'appellerais le "libralisme large". Le Parti Libral Dmocrate est plutt dans cette voie, librale  la fois sur le plan conomique et sur le plan socital.




> Qu'une bonne partie de ceux qui se revendique d'tre de droite et libraux sont en ralit des conservateur sur le plan des moeurs.


Oui, c'est le cas des libraux de l'UMP ou de l'UDI et probablement d'une partie des membres du PLD.




> Et je me demande si vous etes aussi librale quand il s'agit des frontires...


Ma position est : tu as le droit d'aller et venir o bon te semble mais tu t'assumes financirement. Autrement dit, bienvenue aux immigrs qui travaillent et s'insrent honntement dans la socit. Les parasites qui viennent profiter de l'tat providence peuvent rester chez eux, ainsi que ceux qui ne veulent pas s'intgrer et veulent imposer  toute la socit, parfois par la violence, leur mode de vie, leur religion, leurs coutumes. Et je prconise donc de supprimer l'automaticit des aides sociales afin de couper la pompe aspirante que constitue l'tat providence.




> ps : Pour les dpenses publique et finance la dette de la France, vous savez l'etat fait aussi tournes les entreprises. L'argent qu'elle dpense est investit en construction de route, d'cole qui font travailler ses entreprises, les fonctionnaires dpense l'argent dans des biens et services.


Je ne retrouve pas de rfrence mais un conomiste a montr qu'un euro d'argent public dpens, c'est grosso modo deux euros de perdus pour l'conomie.
Cela rejoint ce qu'expliquait Frdric Bastiat dans "Ce qu'on voit et ce qu'on ne voit pas". En gros, cet euro ponctionn par la puissance publique pour financer quelque chose aurait t plus efficacement dpens par l'conomie relle, prive.




> En Belgique les entreprises n'arrete pas de demander que l'Etat dpense moins. Quand on a prit la dcisions de diminuer les aides  la rnovation/constructions ces mme entreprises ont cri au drame,  la mort du secteur de la construction.


C'est bien le problme des corporations et l'un des grands maux franais est que le Franais est pour les rformes... chez son voisin !




> Bref il ne faut pas voir les dpenses publique comme un truc tout blanc ou tout noir.


Quand 57% du PIB est cram par la dpense publique, il y a quand mme un srieux problme !

----------


## BenoitM

> Quand 57% du PIB est cram par la dpense publique, il y a quand mme un srieux problme !


L'argent n'est pas cram il est utiliser pour faire tourner l'conomie!
Au mieux on peut mieux grer cette argent mais cet argent ne disparait pas.

----------


## GPPro

> .. SNIP ...


Je vais rsumer ma pense (mais ce n'est pas seulement la mienne) devant ce genre d'idal : c'est trs facile  assumer quand on est du bon cot de la barrire : nat au bon endroit, au bon moment, avec la bonne ducation, le bon job, etc... Les conneries (y'a pas d'autre mot) que tu crits sur les dlocalisations montrent  quel point tu es un privilgi et  quel point tu es  l'ouest aussi (ou compltement cynique, je ne sais pas).

----------


## CinePhil

Moi un privilgi ?
Un simple salari de l'tat, en CDD depuis plus de 5 ans, qui lve seul ses 3 enfants, locataire sans allocation logement parce qu'un peu au dessus du seuil d'admissibilit, qui essaie de faire comme il peut avec sa paye et a bien du mal  conomiser.

Mon seul privilge est d'avoir un cerveau et de m'en servir !

Ton commentaire est ridicule, une fois de plus !

----------


## GPPro

> Moi un privilgi ?
> Un simple salari de l'tat, en CDD depuis plus de 5 ans, qui lve seul ses 3 enfants, locataire sans allocation logement parce qu'un peu au dessus du seuil d'admissibilit, qui essaie de faire comme il peut avec sa paye et a bien du mal  conomiser.
> 
> Mon seul privilge est d'avoir un cerveau et de m'en servir !
> 
> Ton commentaire est ridicule, une fois de plus !


Tu travailles pour l'tat ??? Avec ton discours ??? Je passe sur le reste, mme s'il y aurait  dire.

----------


## el_slapper

Tiens, un nouveau Deuche venu nous apporter la lumire de ses certitudes. Que c'est lassant. J'ai beau ne pas aimer les collectivistes, je prfre mille fois un R0D capable d'analyser finement une situation que quelqu'un qui pense comme moi par rflexe pavlovien.

Bon, cela tant, je ne suis pas si libral que a. Les libraux, comme les bolcheviques, comme tous les autres, sont dans l'illusion qu'on peut amliorer les choses. Pour tous les Franais. C'est de la connerie. On ne peut pas. Dans on monde dont les ressources disparaissent rapidement, et ou des dizaines de millions de gens d'autres continents, chaque anne, accdent  notre niveau de vie, le partage du gteau ne peut pas, mathmatiquement, tre en notre faveur. Mme si le gteau grossit.

Et il reste des milliards de pauvres sur la plante. Des vrais, pas des smicards qui s'endettent pour acheter un Iphone(bon, tous les smicards ne sont pas  ce niveau, hein, c'est juste pour relativiser avec des gens qui grattent la terre pour survivre au jour le jour). Chaque anne, plus d'entre eux accdent  un niveau de vie plus exigeant vis--vis des ressources de la plante. Moralit, si on veut tre plus riche, il faut interdire aux plus pauvres l'accs aux richesses. . Par la guerre ou la manipulation. a ne marche pas toujours, la situation en Iran nous le dmontre chaque jour(les Anglais ont essay de les garder  l'ge de pierre, a a march un temps. Puis boum rvolution).

Est-ce que vous tes prts  mourir pour avoir un Iphone? Eux, dans la misre, le sont. Ils nous hassent, et ils ont bien raison.

----------


## Zirak

> Tu travailles pour l'tat ??? Avec ton discours ??? Je passe sur le reste, mme s'il y aurait  dire.


Et il touche surement (ou a touch) des allocs pour ses enfants ! (Bien que vu son discours, il a d les refuser... ou pas)  ::ptdr::

----------


## deuche

> Un conomiste a montr qu'un euro d'argent public dpens, c'est grosso modo deux euros de perdus pour l'conomie.


Encore un qui crache sur la fonction publique avec le message qui consiste  dire qu'un euro dpens par le priv le sera deux fois mieux que par la fonction publique.
En attendant, s'il est une ralit elle est la suivante :
- Partout o l'nergie a t privatise, partout il y a eu des dfaillances de distribution partout les prix ont augments.
- Partout o l'eau a t privatise, partout les populations n'ont plus eu accs  l'eau potable ou partout les prix ont augments.
- En Angleterre le chemin de fer a t privatise : gros problme sur leur rseau.
- En France la maintenance SNCF a t privatise : Le rapport sur le draillage de Bretigny fait tat d'un manquement sur la maintenance.
- Aux USA, dont le systme de sant est privatis, la dpense de sant par individu est suprieure  celle de la France.


Alors, ARRETEZ DE CRACHER SUR LE SERVICE PUBLIC !

Nous devons le renforcer, car en diminuant les prestations sociales, qu'elles soient dans le domaine de l'nergie, des transports ou de la sant  hauteur de 50 milliards comme c'est annonc, on va juste enlever 50 milliards du PIB soit 2.5% de croissance.

Et aprs que nous dira-t-on ? C'est  cause de la fonction publique ils nous cotent trop cher.

La seule ralit qui vaille, c'est qu'un tat ne fait pas une gestion trimestrielle,  court terme, qu'un rseau que ce soit pour l'eau o les voies ferres cela s'entretient sur du long terme et que des investissements peuvent tre pris pour des centaines dannes, chose que ne fera jamais une entreprise prive soucieuse dun retour sur investissement rapide.
Je vous rappelle que la gestion des eaux de Paris a t retir de Volia quil existe un reportage extrmement intressant avec un ancien cadre de la socit qui a choisi de dmissionner et dexpliquer les dangers de la libralisation et de la privatisation de tel march.

----------


## GPPro

> Tiens, un nouveau Deuche venu nous apporter la lumire de ses certitudes. Que c'est lassant. J'ai beau ne pas aimer les collectivistes, je prfre mille fois un R0D capable d'analyser finement une situation que quelqu'un qui pense comme moi par rflexe pavlovien.
> 
> Bon, cela tant, je ne suis pas si libral que a. Les libraux, comme les bolcheviques, comme tous les autres, sont dans l'illusion qu'on peut amliorer les choses. Pour tous les Franais. C'est de la connerie. On ne peut pas. Dans on monde dont les ressources disparaissent rapidement, et ou des dizaines de millions de gens d'autres continents, chaque anne, accdent  notre niveau de vie, le partage du gteau ne peut pas, mathmatiquement, tre en notre faveur. Mme si le gteau grossit.
> 
> Et il reste des milliards de pauvres sur la plante. Des vrais, pas des smicards qui s'endettent pour acheter un Iphone(bon, tous les smicards ne sont pas  ce niveau, hein, c'est juste pour relativiser avec des gens qui grattent la terre pour survivre au jour le jour). Chaque anne, plus d'entre eux accdent  un niveau de vie plus exigeant vis--vis des ressources de la plante. Moralit, si on veut tre plus riche, il faut interdire aux plus pauvres l'accs aux richesses. . Par la guerre ou la manipulation. a ne marche pas toujours, la situation en Iran nous le dmontre chaque jour(les Anglais ont essay de les garder  l'ge de pierre, a a march un temps. Puis boum rvolution).
> 
> Est-ce que vous tes prts  mourir pour avoir un Iphone? Eux, dans la misre, le sont. Ils nous hassent, et ils ont bien raison.


Franchement, contrairement  ce que pensent beaucoup d'habitus du forum politique, c'est ce qui me fait ragir contre le systme actuel, les maths... Notre mode de vie ne passe pas  l'chelle de la plante, y'a pas besoin d'tre une lumire pour comprendre a.
Et voir des gens qui, comme Cinphil apparemment, ne sont pas trs haut dans l'chelle dfendre un mode de pense qui donnent des privilges qu' une partie infime de la population (dont ils ne feront jamais partie), a me laissera toujours perplexe.

----------


## GPPro

> Et il touche surement (ou a touch) des allocs pour ses enfants ! (Bien que vu son discours, il a d les refuser... ou pas)


Justement, sur ce point l : vues ses ides, se plaindre de ne pas avoir d'aide au logement... En plus suivant son mode de pense : ses enfants il les a voulu, il les assume maintenant.

----------


## ManusDei

> Je ne retrouve pas de rfrence mais un conomiste a montr qu'un euro d'argent public dpens, c'est grosso modo deux euros de perdus pour l'conomie.
> Cela rejoint ce qu'expliquait Frdric Bastiat dans "Ce qu'on voit et ce qu'on ne voit pas". En gros, cet euro ponctionn par la puissance publique pour financer quelque chose aurait t plus efficacement dpens par l'conomie relle, prive.


C'est possible,  condition que l'conomie prive rende un service de mme qualit.
Et l, j'ai des doutes, rogner sur la qualit pour augmenter les marges me parat vachement plus crdible.




> Tu travailles pour l'tat ??? Avec ton discours ??? Je passe sur le reste, mme s'il y aurait  dire.


Bah, si c'est li aux fonctions rgaliennes, a colle.

----------


## Zirak

> Justement, sur ce point l : vues ses ides, se plaindre de ne pas avoir d'aide au logement... En plus suivant son mode de pense : ses enfants il les a voulu, il les assume maintenant.


Ah mais totalement, d'ailleurs il dit qu'il fait comme il peut pour boucler ses fins de mois, mais j'espre qu'effectivement il galre car il refuse les allocations.

Car si il galre en touchant les allocs, la solution est simple, refuser les allocs, et tirer au sort 1 ou 2 de ses 3 enfants pour les mettre  la DDASS, sinon, cela veut dire qu'il n'applique mme pas lui-mme ses prceptes et qu'il profite de l'intervention de l'tat (tat dont il ne veut pas qu'il intervienne), bref de l'hypocrisie totale  ::aie::

----------


## CinePhil

> Tu travailles pour l'tat ???


Ben oui... on travaille o on peut !
Quand je disais que je ne suis pas un privilgi !  ::mrgreen:: 




> Et il touche surement (ou a touch) des allocs pour ses enfants ! (Bien que vu son discours, il a d les refuser... ou pas)


J'en ai touch... mes enfants tant grands, je ne touche quasiment plus rien... je ne sais mme pas si j'en touche encore... comme quoi cet aumne de l'tat ne m'intresse pas beaucoup et je ne compte pas l-dessus pour vivre et faire vivre ma famille.




> Justement, sur ce point l : vues ses ides, se plaindre de ne pas avoir d'aide au logement...


O me suis-je plaint ?  :8O: 
Vous interprtez mes propos.




> En plus suivant son mode de pense : ses enfants il les a voulu, il les assume maintenant.


Exactement ! Et j'essaie d'en faire des adultes libres et responsables !




> Ah mais totalement, d'ailleurs il dit qu'il fait comme il peut pour boucler ses fins de mois, mais j'espre qu'effectivement il galre car il refuse les allocations.
> 
> Car si il galre en touchant les allocs, la solution est simple, refuser les allocs, et tirer au sort 1 ou 2 de ses 3 enfants pour les mettre  la DDASS, sinon, cela veut dire qu'il n'applique mme pas lui-mme ses prceptes et qu'il profite de l'intervention de l'tat (tat dont il ne veut pas qu'il intervienne), bref de l'hypocrisie totale


Et un commentaire pitoyable de plus ! Un !

a commence  sentir l'attaque ad hominem, signe qu'on commence  manquer d'arguments !  :;):

----------


## deuche

> Tiens, un nouveau Deuche venu nous apporter la lumire de ses certitudes. Que c'est lassant.


A la diffrence que notre ami libral dispose d'une large tribune auprs des mdias alors que nous non.
Donc en fait il n'claire rien du tout puisque les projecteurs sont dj braqus.

Ce serait par ailleurs assez intressant que vous puissiez tre daccord avec ce que je peux crire sur ce fil. 
Car effectivement si CinePhil dfend une infime partie de la population, je crois qu'en ce qui me concerne c'est tout l'inverse.

Donc les motivations sont bien diffrentes : Il demande plus de transfert du social vers le capital.
Je revendique juste l'inverse.

----------


## ManusDei

> A la diffrence que notre ami libral dispose d'une large tribune auprs des mdias alors que nous non.


Le PLD dispose d'une large tribune auprs des mdias ? (parce que c'est du PLD qu'il semble proche)
Je crois que tu devrais relire ce qu'il a crit.

----------


## Zirak

> J'en ai touch... mes enfants tant grands, je ne touche quasiment plus rien... je ne sais mme pas si j'en touche encore... comme quoi cet aumne de l'tat ne m'intresse pas beaucoup et je ne compte pas l-dessus pour vivre et faire vivre ma famille.


Euh mme si a diminue un peu, on les touche jusqu' facile 18 ans, (ou moins si l'enfant se fait manciper avant), donc soit tes enfants ont moins de 18 ans, et donc tu en touche encore, soit ils ont plus de 18 ans et tu ne touches peut-tre plus rien (ou pas grand chose si il n'y en a plus qu'un qui est mineur).

Dans tous les cas, mme si tu ne comptes pas sur cette "aumne", cela ne t'empche pas de la prendre (ou de l'avoir prise) et de venir rler ici derrire que l'tat aide trop les gens, n'est-ce pas un peu contradictoire et hypocrite ?

----------


## deuche

> Le PLD dispose d'une large tribune auprs des mdias ? (parce que c'est du PLD qu'il semble proche)
> Je crois que tu devrais relire ce qu'il a crit.


J'ai lu, mais j'ai pas le sentiment qu'il se fasse le porte parole du PLD mais plutt du libralisme en gnral.
Ca n'enlve donc rien  mon propos lorsque je dis que le libralisme, ce moi j'appelle les transferts de capitaux du social vers le capital, dispose d'une large tribune.

----------


## r0d

> En gros, il y a :
> - le "libralisme classique" qui est, il est vrai, plutt centr sur une libralisation de l'conomie et qu'on trouve aujourd'hui en France au Parti Libral Dmocrate et, au moins partiellement, chez certains membres de l'UMP ou de l'UDI ;
> - le "libralisme minarchiste" qui veut que l'tat soit minimal, centr sur ses fonctions rgaliennes (scurit, justice, diplomatie) ;
> - le "libralisme anarco-capitaliste" qui veut la privatisation de tout, y compris les fonctions rgaliennes, et le libre choix en tout pour les individus, tant que ce libre choix n'empite pas sur la libert et la proprit d'autrui.


Au royaume des aveugles, les borgnes sont rois...
Je sais que a va te paraitre trange, mais il existe un monde en dehors de contrepoints et le wikibral.

----------


## Bibicmoi

> Tiens, un nouveau Deuche venu nous apporter la lumire de ses certitudes. Que c'est lassant. J'ai beau ne pas aimer les collectivistes, je prfre mille fois un R0D capable d'analyser finement une situation que quelqu'un qui pense comme moi par rflexe pavlovien.


Faudrait quand mme voir  modrer un peu : CinPhil rpond plutt gentiment  des questions qu'on lui pose (certaines avec assez de violence d'ailleurs, je trouve assez drangeant). Ce n'est pas son topic, il ne nous oblige pas  penser comme lui, il ne fait qu'expliquer son point de vue sans jamais nous imposer quoi que ce soit.

Et j'ai plutt l'impression en lisant ce topic que c'est l'inverse : vous lui dites qu'il est stupide de penser comme il pense, que sa manire de penser est purile (ou au pire totalement dangereuse) et vous essayer de l'clairer et de le remettre sur le droit chemin.

Y a des moments, je ne comprends vraiment rien  rien... ::calim2::

----------


## CinePhil

> Tiens, un nouveau Deuche venu nous apporter la lumire de ses certitudes. Que c'est lassant. J'ai beau ne pas aimer les collectivistes, je prfre mille fois un R0D capable d'analyser finement une situation que quelqu'un qui pense comme moi par rflexe pavlovien.


+1  ::): 




> Bon, cela tant, je ne suis pas si libral que a. Les libraux, comme les bolcheviques, comme tous les autres, sont dans l'illusion qu'on peut amliorer les choses.


Ben heureusement qu'il y a des gens qui pensent qu'on peut amliorer les choses, qui rflchissent comment, qui exposent leurs ides et qui, pour certains, s'engagent et agissent pour les diffuser et tenter de les mettre en uvre, sinon, autant baisser les bras tout de suite et attendre patiemment la mort !  ::(: 




> Pour tous les Franais. C'est de la connerie. On ne peut pas.


Vous tes dans la tte de "tous les Franais" ? Heureusement qu'il y en a qui se bougent, que ce soit dans le domaine professionnel ou associatif, pour  leur chelle, essayer de faire bouger ce vieux pays sclros !




> Dans on monde dont les ressources disparaissent rapidement


Hein ?  :8O: 
On continue de trouver du ptrole et d'autres minerais, on recycle ce qui part en dchets, on trouve de nouveaux usages  des produits connus, on amliore les rendements... Bref, l'imagination et la crativit humaines sont sans limite !




> , et ou des dizaines de millions de gens d'autres continents, chaque anne, accdent  notre niveau de vie, le partage du gteau ne peut pas, mathmatiquement, tre en notre faveur. Mme si le gteau grossit.


Ce n'est pas un gteau  partager mais justement  faire grossir ensemble, grce  l'imagination humaine qui, encore une fois, est sans limite.




> Et il reste des milliards de pauvres sur la plante. Des vrais, pas des smicards qui s'endettent pour acheter un Iphone(bon, tous les smicards ne sont pas  ce niveau, hein, c'est juste pour relativiser avec des gens qui grattent la terre pour survivre au jour le jour). Chaque anne, plus d'entre eux accdent  un niveau de vie plus exigeant vis--vis des ressources de la plante.


Oui. Entre autres, grce au capitalisme et au libralisme !




> Moralit, si on veut tre plus riche, il faut interdire aux plus pauvres l'accs aux richesses.


Ben non ! La richesse engendre la cration de richesses grce  l'investissement de cette richesse dans l'conomie.




> Encore un qui crache sur la fonction publique avec le message qui consiste  dire qu'un euro dpens par le priv le sera deux fois mieux que par la fonction publique.
> En attendant, s'il est une ralit elle est la suivante :
> - Partout o l'nergie a t privatise, partout il y a eu des dfaillances de distribution partout les prix ont augments.
> - Partout o l'eau a t privatise, partout les populations n'ont plus eu accs  l'eau potable ou partout les prix ont augments.


Des sources chiffres pour appuyer ces affirmations ?

Allez, lisez donc un peu...
http://www.contrepoints.org/2011/11/...r-de-richesses




> Nous devons le renforcer, car en diminuant les prestations sociales, qu'elles soient dans le domaine de l'nergie, des transports ou de la sant  hauteur de 50 milliards comme c'est annonc, on va juste enlever 50 milliards du PIB soit 2.5% de croissance.


Non. Si vraiment l'tat arrive  conomiser 50 milliards de dpenses publiques, ce sera autant d'argent qui ne sera pas  prlever sur la richesse produite, dans la poche des contribuables et des entreprises. Ce sera donc du pouvoir d'achat supplmentaire, du pouvoir d'investissement supplmentaire... qui gnreront  leur tour de la richesse et de la croissance de l'conomie.




> La seule ralit qui vaille, c'est qu'un tat ne fait pas une gestion trimestrielle,  court terme


Et pourtant ! Un budget annuel avec une  plusieurs lois de finances rectificatives chaque anne, tellement l'tat est incapable de tenir ses objectifs budgtaires.
Et quand, par miracle, les recettes fiscales rentrent un peu mieux que prvu, grce souvent  une conjoncture conomique internationale favorable, on parle tout de suite de cagnotte et on cherche comment la dpenser au lieu d'tre satisfait d'avoir  la fin de l'anne un dficit un peu moins important.
L'tat gre mal, c'est un fait ! Et les collectivits et organismes publiques ne valent souvent pas mieux.




> qu'un rseau que ce soit pour l'eau o les voies ferres cela s'entretient sur du long terme et que des investissements peuvent tre pris pour des centaines dannes, chose que ne fera jamais une entreprise prive soucieuse dun retour sur investissement rapide.


LOL ! Des centaines d'annes ? Et pourquoi pas des milliers ?
Vous pensez que les oprateurs de tlphonie privs n'entretiennent pas leurs rseaux ?
Vous pensez que Eurotunnel laisse son tunnel sous la Manche dcrpir et ne fait pas d'entretien ?
Vous pensez que Electrabel n'entretient pas ses centrales nuclaires ?

Regardez donc l'tat de certains btiments publics construits il y a quelques dizaines d'annes pour vous rendre compte du manque d'entretien par le public, justement !




> Je vous rappelle que la gestion des eaux de Paris a t retir de Volia


Qu'il y ait des dfaillances dans la gestion de l'eau dans certaines communes, c'est possible.
En l'occurrence, la gestion de l'eau en France relve davantage du capitalisme de connivence que d'une relle libralisation du march.




> Notre mode de vie ne passe pas  l'chelle de la plante, y'a pas besoin d'tre une lumire pour comprendre a.


Affirmation gratuite !
Vous auriez pu dire la mme chose il y a 50 ans sauf que depuis, des pays qualifis alors de "tiers-monde" sont sortis de la pauvret et font partie des conomies les plus dynamiques aujourd'hui. Pourquoi ne serait-ce pas possible  l'chelle de la plante ?
Encore une fois, l'imagination humaine est infinie !




> Et voir des gens qui, comme Cinphil apparemment, ne sont pas trs haut dans l'chelle dfendre un mode de pense qui donnent des privilges qu' une partie infime de la population (dont ils ne feront jamais partie), a me laissera toujours perplexe.


Justement, les privilges sont l'apanage du socialisme !
Le libralisme, c'est au contraire permettre  chaque individu d'essayer de vivre ses ambitions, de donner sa chance  chacun, selon sa volont, ses capacits, son courage, son travail. Le socialisme, c'est le nivellement par le bas, par l'galitarisme forc.




> C'est possible,  condition que l'conomie prive rende un service de mme qualit.
> Et l, j'ai des doutes, rogner sur la qualit pour augmenter les marges me parat vachement plus crdible.


Dans un march concurrentiel, celui qui rogne sur la qualit est dpass par ses concurrents meilleurs que lui.
En situation de monopole, par contre... Surtout s'il est garanti par l'tat !




> A la diffrence que notre ami libral dispose d'une large tribune auprs des mdias alors que nous non.


90% des mdias sont de gauche !

Aujourd'hui, Hollande et ses gouvernements sont tellement nuls qu'ils sont bien obligs de le reconnatre et de taper un peu dessus mais franchement, le libralisme est dform et attaqu par la quasi totalit des mdias.

Le Parti Libral Dmocrate, seul parti libral en France, n'est jamais cit dans les sondages ou reportages. Lorsque certains de ses membres sont invits dans un dbat (gnralement assez confidentiel, pas en prime time, hein ! ), ils sont prsents sous leur autre tiquette prive (chef de telle entreprise ou membre de tel organisme associatif, de tel think tank...) mais presque jamais sous leur tiquette PLD. Sauf Aurlien Vron lorsqu'il participe au dbat chez Morandini sur Europe 1.




> Donc les motivations sont bien diffrentes : Il demande plus de transfert du social vers le capital.
> Je revendique juste l'inverse.


Effectivement, nous ne sommes pas d'accord !
Mais vous avez le droit de penser ce que vous pensez, bien sr !

Je constate simplement que plus la sphre publique grossit et plus la France va mal ! Et ce depuis au moins 1981 et l'arrive des socialistes au pouvoir. Voire mme depuis Giscard.
Alors si vous voulez que a aille encore plus mal, demandez encore plus d'tat !

----------


## GPPro

> +1 
> 
> Hein ? 
> On continue de trouver du ptrole et d'autres minerais, on recycle ce qui part en dchets, on trouve de nouveaux usages  des produits connus, on amliore les rendements... Bref, l'imagination et la crativit humaines sont sans limite !
> 
> 
> Ce n'est pas un gteau  partager mais justement  faire grossir ensemble, grce  l'imagination humaine qui, encore une fois, est sans limite.
> 
> 
> ...


Ok, t'es juste un illumin en fait... L'atterrissage sera rude, que ce soit pour toi ou pour tes gosses.

Et effectivement, on tient le clone de Deuche : tu nous rabche tes sources partisanes sans jamais chercher ailleurs...

----------


## CinePhil

> Euh mme si a diminue un peu, on les touche jusqu' facile 18 ans, (ou moins si l'enfant se fait manciper avant), donc soit tes enfants ont moins de 18 ans, et donc tu en touche encore, soit ils ont plus de 18 ans et tu ne touches peut-tre plus rien (ou pas grand chose si il n'y en a plus qu'un qui est mineur).
> 
> Dans tous les cas, mme si tu ne comptes pas sur cette "aumne", cela ne t'empche pas de la prendre (ou de l'avoir prise) et de venir rler ici derrire que l'tat aide trop les gens, n'est-ce pas un peu contradictoire et hypocrite ?


Vu ce que la sphre publique pompe, si je peux en rcuprer une toute petite partie...  ::mrgreen:: 
Vous savez que jusqu' fin juillet, vous travaillez en fait pour l'tat ?
http://www.lefigaro.fr/impots/2014/0...s-francais.php




> J'ai lu, mais j'ai pas le sentiment qu'il se fasse le porte parole du PLD mais plutt du libralisme en gnral.


Je suis membre du PLD et donc, logiquement, je dfends le libralisme.




> Ca n'enlve donc rien  mon propos lorsque je dis que le libralisme, ce moi j'appelle les transferts de capitaux du social vers le capital, dispose d'une large tribune.


Fort heureusement, cette ide que la sphre publique est trop grosse et que davantage de choses devraient revenir dans la sphre prive est de plus en plus populaire.
http://www.ndf.fr/nos-breves/12-09-2...s#.VIl-fESVvcs




> Au royaume des aveugles, les borgnes sont rois...
> Je sais que a va te paraitre trange, mais il existe un monde en dehors de contrepoints et le wikibral.


Juste au dessus, deux sources diffrentes.
a vous semble anormal de se rfrer  des publications librales pour parler de libralisme ?
Vous vous renseignez sur les dernires techniques informatiques dans "Le Chasseur franais" ?  ::mrgreen::

----------


## CinePhil

> Ok, t'es juste un illumin en fait... L'atterrissage sera rude, que ce soit pour toi ou pour tes gosses.
> 
> Et effectivement, on tient le clone de Deuche : tu nous rabche tes sources partisanes sans jamais chercher ailleurs...


Et toi tu ne serait pas illumin par la grande lumire du collectivisme ?

On peut continuer  s'envoyer des amabilits ou revenir  un dbat sur le fond et avec des arguments.

Comme j'ai dit plus haut, on arrive  l'attaque ad hominem quand on n'a plus d'arguments, justement !  ::mrgreen::

----------


## GPPro

> Et toi tu ne serait pas illumin par la grande lumire du collectivisme ?
> 
> On peut continuer  s'envoyer des amabilits ou revenir  un dbat sur le fond et avec des arguments.
> 
> Comme j'ai dit plus haut, on arrive  l'attaque ad hominem quand on n'a plus d'arguments, justement !


Faut que t'arrtes ta fixette sur le collectivisme...

Et concernant les attaques ad hominem, c'est toi qui a commenc  balancer ta vie prive avec son lot d'aberrations... On ne peut pas avoir le beurre et l'argent du beurre.

----------


## CinePhil

> c'est toi qui a commenc


Allez ! Et maintenant on s'infantilise !

Je suis remont de deux pages pour voir tes messages ; tu n'as aucun argument ! Juste des attaques gratuites.

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> On continue de trouver du ptrole et d'autres minerais,


Je crois que t'as pas compris le principe de "ressources limites sur un ensemble fini". C'est pas parce qu'on a trouv une rserve de ptrole au large du Brsil qu'on va ternellement en trouver d'autres. Idem pour l'eau potable, pour les minerais, etc. Et comme la consommation globale en terme de ressources finies (le ptrole en est le plus bel exemple) augmente en continu, on va trs vite arriver  un moment o a va bloquer.

----------


## Zirak

> Vu ce que la sphre publique pompe, si je peux en rcuprer une toute petite partie...


Ce n'est pas un peu facile comme excuse ?

Enfin pour le coup, profiter du systme et venir cracher dans la soupe aprs, cela dcrdibilise un peu ton action de venir prsenter de grands principes comme tant la solution, alors que tu ne les appliques dj pas toi-mme...

----------


## CinePhil

> Je crois que t'as pas compris le principe de "ressources limites sur un ensemble fini".


Sauf que maintenant on recycle, comme je l'avais d'ailleurs crit dans le message d'o vous avez tir votre citation.




> C'est pas parce qu'on a trouv une rserve de ptrole au large du Brsil qu'on va ternellement en trouver d'autres.


Certes, pour le ptrole, il est possible que a finisse par s'puiser si on continue de pomper sans trouver d'alternative puis qu'il faut un bon paquet de millnaires pour que la Terre puisse refabriquer du ptrole.




> Idem pour l'eau potable


On est capable de dsaliniser l'eau de mer.




> pour les minerais


Le recyclage permet de limiter l'extraction.
Et un jour ou l'autre, les humains seront capables d'aller chercher du minerai sur d'autres corps clestes.




> Et comme la consommation globale en terme de ressources finies (le ptrole en est le plus bel exemple) augmente en continu, on va trs vite arriver  un moment o a va bloquer.


J'ai 51 ans. Depuis mon enfance et le premier choc ptrolier, on nous dit que "dans 50 ans, il n'y aura plus de ptrole". J'ai cru entendre rcemment que les ressources connues et exploitables de ptrole sont aujourd'hui d'une centaine d'annes.
Alors "trs vite"... comme dirait mon avatar : "tout est relatif !"  ::mrgreen::

----------


## CinePhil

> Ce n'est pas un peu facile comme excuse ?
> 
> Enfin pour le coup, profiter du systme et venir cracher dans la soupe aprs, cela dcrdibilise un peu ton action de venir prsenter de grands principes comme tant la solution, alors que tu ne les appliques dj pas toi-mme...


Avec ce genre de raisonnement, tous ceux qui critiquent ici le capitalisme devrait jeter leur ordinateur, dmissionner de leur bote prive et aller cultiver leur jardin  l'aide de pousses trouves dans la nature ! 
a aussi c'est facile, non ?  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Miistik

Concernant la dsalination de l'eau de mer, c'est un budget pharamineux.

Les diffrents lments qui sont responsables du processus sont extrmement onreux compars aux procds actuels sur l'eau de source.

Puis, cela revient au cas du ptrole, si on commence  utiliser l'eau de mer, on pompe d'une part un cosystme naturel et d'autre part, la matire premire la plus abondante de la plante (qui n'est pas infini non plus)

----------


## CinePhil

> Concernant la dsalination de l'eau de mer, c'est un budget pharamineux.
> Les diffrents lments qui sont responsables du processus sont extrmement onreux compars aux procds actuels sur l'eau de source.


Aujourd'hui peut-tre mais quand ce sera plus rpandu, les cots baisseront.
Souvenez-vous combien cotait une tl  cran plat au dbut et comparez aux prix actuels.




> Puis, cela revient au cas du ptrole, si on commence  utiliser l'eau de mer, on pompe d'une part un cosystme naturel et d'autre part, la matire premire la plus abondante de la plante (qui n'est pas infini non plus)


L'eau se recycle naturellement et plutt rapidement. Sinon tous les fleuves et rivires seraient  sec !
Et j'imagine que les procds de traitement de l'eau sont de plus en plus performants pour rejeter dans la nature une eau pas trop pollue.

----------


## deuche

> Non. Si vraiment l'tat arrive  conomiser 50 milliards de dpenses publiques, ce sera autant d'argent qui ne sera pas  prlever sur la richesse produite, dans la poche des contribuables et des entreprises. Ce sera donc du pouvoir d'achat supplmentaire, du pouvoir d'investissement supplmentaire... qui gnreront  leur tour de la richesse et de la croissance de l'conomie.


Il ne s'agit pas d'conomiser 50 milliards. Il s'agit de rembourser 50 milliards de dette en diminuant les budgets de la fonction publique. Il n'est pas prvu d'investissement  la place. Or, comme chacun le sait le remboursement d'une dette signifie l'effacement de la monnaie cre en circulation (sauf les intrts).
Donc on a bien 50 milliards qui vont disparatre du PIB.





> Et effectivement, on tient le clone de Deuche : tu nous rabche tes sources partisanes sans jamais chercher ailleurs...


Heu, excusez-moi mais il me semble que je m'appuie sur un large ventail de sources pour appuyer mes propos. Je dis juste que la presse mainstream a un pouvoir considrable, qu'il n'est pas normal, par exemple, que le cas du miracle Equatorien ne soit pas plus mdiatis que cela et qu'en revanche, le FN dispose d'une tribune extraordinaire pour que l'amalgame 'Sortir de l'UE' = 'FN' = 'extrmiste' soit sans cesse alimenter par la presse qui se flicitent des drapages rpts du front national.

Si nous tions une vraie dmocratie reprsentative des forces politiques en prsence, nous aurions une tribune deux fois plus importante que le NPA par exemple, le cas de LIslande, les avances ralises au Venezuela, en Russie et la rgression des USA ainsi que le cas Chypriote  seraient mises en avant sans aucun tabou. Nous naurions pas toujours les mmes, qui se sont tromps sur tout,  tenir le mme discours partout et tout le temps. 
Or, que constatons-nous ? Un dferlement d'annonces mdiatiques toutes plus anxiogne les unes que les autres.
Franchement, vous nen avez pas marre de tout ce bordel ?

Au final que restera-t-il ? De l'abstention massive dans les urnes et de la rancur dans les mes.

ps : vous tes combien d'adhrents aux PLD ?

----------


## CinePhil

> Il ne s'agit pas d'conomiser 50 milliards. Il s'agit de rembourser 50 milliards de dette


Bel effort ! Il en restera encore environ 1950 milliards  rembourser !  ::aie:: 




> en diminuant les budgets de la fonction publique.


Tant mieux !
La sphre publique dpense trop, et souvent en gaspillant.




> Or, comme chacun le sait le remboursement d'une dette signifie l'effacement de la monnaie cre en circulation (sauf les intrts).


LOL !
Vous me prtez 10 000 euros
Je vous les rembourse un peu plus tard.
Les 10 000 euros on disparu ! Vous avez perdu 10 000 euros !  ::mrgreen:: 

Vous vous rendez compte de l'normit de ce que vous venez d'crire ?  :8O: 

Ne confondez pas "rembourser" une dette et "effacer" une dette !




> Donc on a bien 50 milliards qui vont disparatre du PIB.


Si la dette est rembourse  des investisseurs trangers, oui, a fera un peu moins d'argent dpens par l'tat. Mais on conomisera quand mme quelques intrts.
Si les milliards sont rembourss  des investisseurs franais, ils pourront les investir dans l'conomie franaise... s'ils en ont le courage !  ::?: 





> 'il n'est pas normal, par exemple, que le cas du miracle Equatorien ne soit pas plus mdiatis que cela et qu'en revanche, le FN dispose d'une tribune extraordinaire pour que l'amalgame 'Sortir de l'UE' = 'FN' = 'extrmiste' soit sans cesse alimenter par la presse qui se flicitent des drapages rpts du front national.
> 
> Si nous tions une vraie dmocratie reprsentative des forces politiques en prsence, nous aurions une tribune deux fois plus importante que le NPA par exemple


Doit-on comprendre que vous tes sympathisant du FN ?




> les avances ralises au Venezuela


Le Vnzula s'enfonce dans la merde encore plus rapidement et plus violemment que la France !
http://www.contrepoints.org/2014/12/...te-pour-maduro




> la rgression des USA ainsi que le cas Chypriote  seraient mises en avant sans aucun tabou


Ben a on en entend quand mme pas mal parler il me semble. 




> Nous naurions pas toujours les mmes, qui se sont tromps sur tout,  tenir le mme discours partout et tout le temps.


Oui, les socialistes de gauche comme de droite qui gouvernent la France depuis trop longtemps !  ::mrgreen:: 




> Franchement, vous nen avez pas marre de tout ce bordel ?


Oui.




> Au final que restera-t-il ? De l'abstention massive dans les urnes et de la rancur dans les mes.


C'est dj le cas.




> ps : vous tes combien d'adhrents aux PLD ?


Environ 2000, je crois. Je sais, ce n'est pas beaucoup mais on essaie de progresser.

----------


## deuche

> Bel effort ! Il en restera encore environ 1950 milliards  rembourser !


Depuis quand un Etat rembourse t-il ses dettes ?
Citez-moi un Etat qui a rembours ses dettes dans l'histoire de la civilisation.




> LOL !
>  Vous me prtez 10 000 euros
>  Je vous les rembourse un peu plus tard.
>  Les 10 000 euros on disparu ! Vous avez perdu 10 000 euros ! 
> 
> Vous vous rendez compte de l'normit de ce que vous venez d'crire ? 
> 
> Ne confondez pas "rembourser" une dette et "effacer" une dette !


Je ne confonds rien du tout. Mais je constate que votre matrise du fonctionnement montaire est bas sur une ide reu que bon nombre de la population s'imagine,  juste titre, tre la ralit.

Vous pensez que l'argent prt appartient  quelqu'un, qu'il appartient physiquement  quelqu'un je veux dire.
Moi j'ai un emprunt, vous avez un emprunt, nous avons tous un emprunt ii. 
Alors  qui emprunte t-on ? Aux riches ? Mais eux aussi ont des emprunts.

Pour autant il faut bien que l'argent vienne de quelque part.
Des banques vous allez me dire. Et c'est exact. Mais pas de la faon dont vous l'imaginez. Car si les banques sont riches, pour autant elles ne sont cratrices d'aucune richesses (vraiment aucune) et le seul service rmunr qu'elles dont elles bnficient, c'est de garder notre argent et de nous faire payer une CB. (en gros)

Mais quand bien mme vous penseriez que les banques prtent l'argent de ces clients alors pourquoi tout ses clients ont-ils des emprunts.
Vous comprenez que ce n'est pas logique.

En fait, lorsque vous empruntez, l'argent est cr ex-nihilo via une rgle qui s'appelle les rserves fractionnaires o, si une banque pocde 1000 en fond propre, elle peut prter 9000 via le processus de cration montaire.

Cet argent cr vient gnrer de l'inflation lorsque le crdit marche trs bien. En revanche, lorsque cela va plus mal vu que les gens remboursent leur emprunt, c'est un processus dflationnaire qui est en train de se mettre en marche.

En effet, en remboursant les emprunts, la monnaie disparait. C'est la raison pour laquelle notre systme ne peut plus tenir, car celui-i ne tient que par la croissance.
Or, avec 56 milliards de remboursement de la dette chaque anne, ce ne sont pas moins de 3 points de croissance qui s'envolent.

Donc, on en revient  ce que je disais plus haut.

Citez-moi un Etat qui a dj rembours ses dettes ?

----------


## el_slapper

(NB, j'ai t un peu provocateur sur les autres points, donc je vais me limiter  celui-l, c'est le point central de mon argumentation. Le reste, c'tait pour faire ragir)



> (.../...)
> On continue de trouver du ptrole et d'autres minerais, on recycle ce qui part en dchets, on trouve de nouveaux usages  des produits connus, on amliore les rendements... Bref, l'imagination et la crativit humaines sont sans limite !(.../....)


Les ressources elles, sont limites. De toutes manire, mme si elles ne l'taient pas, la vitesse de dcouverte et de mise en exploitation des-dites ressources ne suit pas la vitesse d'accs  ces ressources par les classes moyennes du tiers-monde. Mme si les ressources sont en augmentation, on est pas prs d'avoir un rythme suffisant pour suivre. Les classes moyennes du tiers-monde gonflent dmesurment - et on ne peut pas leur reprocher. Et a va durer encore au moins 30 ou 40 ans, parce-que des pauvres, il en reste un paquet. En gros, jusqu' ma mort,  peu prs, le rquilibrage en cours va faire gagner moins au classes moyennes d'occident(nous) pour permettre au reste du monde d'arriver  peu prs  notre niveau(et c'est normal).

En bref, qu'on redistribue les richesse par ruissellement ou par collectivisme, on va faire face au mme problme : moins de gteau pour les occidentaux moyens. Pour nous. Et c'est pourquoi j'ai toujours un certain nervement  entendre des discours du genre "il suffit de ***** pour amliorer les choses"(sous-entendu pour les classes moyennes occidentales, Franaises ou autres). C'est de la pense magique. Mme un systme idal(que je ne connais pas), optimisant la cration de richesse pour tous et une redistribution satisfaisante(ce qui reste  dfinir) ne permettrait pas de suivre. Le nombre de gens qui mangent augmente plus vite que la taille du gteau.

Et a, c'est la vision optimiste, qui imagine qu'on arrive  faire face aux grands dfis cologiques qui nous menacent. Si certaines socits de jadis y sont parvenues, nombreuses sont celles qui ont disparu(les Anasazis, les colons norvgiens du Gronland) ou qui se sont ratatines sans espoir de revenir  leur grandeur passe sans intervention extrieure (il n'y avait plus un arbre sur l'ile de Pques quand les occidentaux s'y sont poss. Les rares locaux encore vivants taient prts  tout pour un bout de bois arrach au navire).

De toutes faons, la limite, c'est le systme solaire. On a pas de moyens thoriques raisonnable d'aller collecter des ressources plus loin. C'est la limite absolue. Elle peut certes paraitre prometteuse, mais c'est une limite quand mme. Quelle que soit l'imagination humaine, la relativit nous interdit tout voyage interstellaire en moins de 1000 ans. Ce n'est pas raisonnable. L'imagination des pascuans(leurs statues tmoignent de leur capacits) ne les a pas protgs de la pnurie de matires premires.

----------


## BenoitM

Chaque anne l'Etat rembourses des millions .
Part contre chaque anne il remprunte autant (voir plus) .
Mais celui qui a pret a t rembours.
Perso j'ai achet plusieurs fois des bon d'tat et  la fin des 5 ans mon compte bancaire a retrouve son solde  + quelques % d'interet.

----------


## souviron34

> Tu travailles pour l'tat ??? Avec ton discours ???


Gilles, je crois que c'est peut-tre ce qui nous diffrencie dans le fond, tu as encore quelques illusions sur le lien entre "boulot" (_ou "origine" ou "classe"_) et opinion...  ::P: 





> Il ne s'agit pas d'conomiser 50 milliards. Il s'agit de rembourser 50 milliards de dette en diminuant les budgets de la fonction publique.


Voui, mais comme disait ma grand'mre : "_Qui paye ses dettes s'enrichit_"...


Que le systme financier soit devenu perverti et que plus on doit, plus on est considr "srieux", a a quand mme une limite : voir la crise de 2008, voir la Grce, etc etc...

Donc si on veut arrter de se faire baiser par le systme financier, le meilleur moyen est de suivre l'adage de ma grand'mre...  ::D:

----------


## GPPro

> Gilles, je crois que c'est peut-tre ce qui nous diffrencie dans le fond, tu as encore quelques illusions sur le lien entre "boulot" (_ou "origine" ou "classe"_) et opinion...


Euh tu m'excuseras mais il a un discours tellement caricatural que l'entiret du post dans lequel il avait crit a mriterait qu'on l'encadre...

----------


## CinePhil

> Depuis quand un Etat rembourse t-il ses dettes ?


Vous ne voulez pas payer la dette ?

Prtez-moi 20 000 euros, j'ai besoin de changer de voiture. Bien entendu, je ne vous rembourserai pas et effectivement, pour vous, l'argent aura disparu !  ::mrgreen:: 




> Euh tu m'excuseras mais il a un discours tellement caricatural que l'entiret du post dans lequel il avait crit a mriterait qu'on l'encadre...


Et encore un magnifique argument de GPPro !
a aussi, on peut l'encadrer ! Pfff ! ::roll::

----------


## deuche

> Vous ne voulez pas payer la dette ?
> 
> Prtez-moi 20 000 euros, j'ai besoin de changer de voiture. Bien entendu, je ne vous rembourserai pas et effectivement, pour vous, l'argent aura disparu !


Nous discutons srieusement, ne tournez pas mes propos  la drision.

Pour vous donnez une info la France fait partie des Etats les plus srieux avec une dernire faillitte en 1797.
Si depuis la France a toujours pay ses dettes il n'en demeure pas moins qu'il vous sera trs difficile, sinon impossible de trouver un tat qui d'une part n'a pas de dette et qui d'autre part les a toutes rembourses.

L'inverse serait mme la rgle. La faillite systmatique un jour ou l'autre. En gnral il est plus facile de procder par dvaluation montaire.
Mais vous avez raison sur un point : l'inflation est bonne pour celles et ceux qui sont endettes.
Du moment que l'inflation parte des salaires.

----------


## GPPro

> Vous ne voulez pas payer la dette ?
> 
> Prtez-moi 20 000 euros, j'ai besoin de changer de voiture. Bien entendu, je ne vous rembourserai pas et effectivement, pour vous, l'argent aura disparu ! 
> 
> 
> Et encore un magnifique argument de GPPro !
> a aussi, on peut l'encadrer ! Pfff !


C'est sr que tes arguments, c'est du lourd ! D'ailleurs, je suis surpris de ne voir aucun lien vers contrepoint ou autre dans ce post  ::D: 

Quant  comparer les tats  des particuliers, c'est effectivement trs pertinent (c'est ironique hein). Cela dit je sais que a fait partie des armes idologiques utiliss par les libraux (au sens conomique du terme), si encore j'tais sr que tu le faisais en toute conscience...

----------


## captain_mich

Deuche, quand on parle de dettes d'un Etat, je pense que tu confonds les prts concds par des particuliers ou des institutions (les obligations, voire le livret A) et la cration montaire (banques centrales).

Dans le premier cas, l'argent rendu n'est pas dtruit, dans le second, oui effectivement.

Dites moi si je me trompe...

----------


## deuche

Non, non les banques crent de la monnaie ex-nihilo au mme titre que les faux monnayeurs  la diffrence qu'ils effacent cette monnaie lorsque le crdit est rembourser. 
Banquier ou bankster  votre guise.

Les banques commerciales ont pouvoir de cration montaire.
J'ai en tte que l'argent est dette et qu'il est donc mathmatiquement impossible de les rembourser.

Sans doute ce lien finira de vous convaincre.
http://www.lemonde.fr/economie/artic...5164_3234.html

Quoique je prfre de loin l'argent dette de Paul Grignon.




> Le procd par lequel les banques crent de largent est tellement simple que lesprit en est dgot.
> 
> John Kenneth Galbraith, conomiste (1908-2006).





> Il est apprciable que le peuple de cette nation ne comprenne rien au systme bancaire et montaire, car si tel tait le cas, je pense que nous serions confronts  une rvolution avant demain matin.
> 
> Henry Ford (1863-1947).






> Par essence, la cration montaire ex nihilo que pratiquent les banques est semblable, je nhsite pas  le dire pour que les gens comprennent bien ce qui est en jeu ici,  la fabrication de monnaie par des faux-monnayeurs, si justement rprime par la loi. Concrtement elle aboutit aux mmes rsultats. La seule diffrence est que ceux qui en profitent sont diffrents.
> 
> Maurice Allais, Prix Nobel de Sciences conomiques en 1988.




Le meilleur pour la fin 




> Les quelques personnes qui comprennent le systme (argent et crdits) seront soit tellement intresss par les profits quil engendre, soit tellement dpendantes des faveurs quil conoit, quil ny aura aucune opposition au sein de cette classe. Dun autre ct, les personnes incapables dapprhender limmense avantage retir du systme par le capital porteront leur fardeau sans se plaindre et peut-tre sans mme remarquer que le systme ne sert aucunement leurs intrts.
> 
> Rothschild Brothers of London.

----------


## captain_mich

Oui mais la dette publique, ce n'est pas M. tat qui va contracter un prt  la consommation auprs de son banquier, c'est lui-mme qui met des titres qui sont ensuite achets avec de la monnaie dj en circulation.
Aprs, effectivement, une partie de ces liquidits proviennent de la "fausse monnaie" des banques. (je m'en vais voir ce que raconte ton documentaire "L'Argent Dette")

En tout cas, le sujet n'est pas la dette publique (et la monnaie encore moins). Et si l'Etat doit honorer sa dette de quelque manire que ce soit, je ne suis pas favorable de rduire les dpenses sociales.

Question toute trouve pour CinePhil et Deuche : quelle est votre position en ce qui concerne l'Arme et les dpenses militaires ? (en thorie, quelle importance porte ltat sur sa Dfense; en pratique, quel budget si la France sort, ou non, de l'UE et/ou de l'OTAN)  ::aie::

----------


## BenoitM

> Depuis quand un Etat rembourse t-il ses dettes ?
> Citez-moi un Etat qui a rembours ses dettes dans l'histoire de la civilisation.





> Pour vous donnez une info la France fait partie des Etats les plus srieux avec une dernire faillitte en 1797.
> Si depuis la France a toujours pay ses dettes il n'en demeure pas moins qu'il vous sera trs difficile, sinon impossible de trouver un tat qui d'une part n'a pas de dette et qui d'autre part les a toutes rembourses.


C'est fou le nombre de conneries que vous arrivez a dire en 2 post.
Vous ne voyez pas une lgere contradiction dans vos propos?




> Non, non les banques crent de la monnaie ex-nihilo au mme titre que les faux monnayeurs  la diffrence qu'ils effacent cette monnaie lorsque le crdit est rembourser.
> Banquier ou bankster  votre guise.


Vous m'expliquerez comment une banque peut alors faire faillite si il lui suffit de crer de l'argent et pourquoi les etats ont du dpenser des millards pour renflouer ses banques.

----------


## deuche

Ecoutez BenoitM, si vous vous intressiez un peu  ce qu'il se passe en ralit vous ne me poseriez pas ces questions.
Mais vous avez deux possibilits :
- continuer de penser que je raconte n'importe quoi en cherchant systmatiquement l'erreur smantique dans mon texte sans chercher  comprendre plus loin ou vous renseigner sur les raisons profondes qui font que la France a russi longtemps  conserver son triple A.


J'ai expliqu plus haut que les dvaluations montaires taient peu ou prou la mme chose qu'une mise en faillite dguise surtout lorsque linflation part des salaires. Nous en avons tout de mme eu sept il me semble pendant les trente glorieuses. Cependant la presse et les mdias se sont empresss  expliquer  la population que ctait une mauvaise chose alors que concrtement dans le vcu et le ressenti il en tait tout autrement. 

Ensuite pour rpondre  votre question au sujet des faillites, jai galement expliqu que les banques devaient respecter la rgle des rserves fractionnaire, 10% de fonds propre, pour pouvoir crer de la monnaie. Si une banque fait faillite, cest quelle ne dispose plus assez de fond propre pour pouvoir crer de la monnaie. Cest le fameux risque systmique que Sarkozy a vit en injectant 600 milliards dans le systme financier, que certains finalement dfende en revendiquant des baisses dans la fonction publique sans demander une compensation sur ces 600 milliards de dettes publiques.
Permettez-moi donc  mon tour de vous poser une question. Quest-ce qua voulu dire Maurice Allais, seul prix Nobel de lconomie que la France ai eu, ayant eu les plus hautes distinctions de la Rpublique, nayant jamais t invit sur un seul mdia ou alors de faon extrmement succinctes  lorsquil dit :  La cration montaire est semblable au processus employ par les faux monnayeurs  ?

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Mais vous avez deux possibilits :
> - continuer de penser que je raconte n'importe quoi


Je lis mme pas l'autre, je prends celle-ci !  ::lol::

----------


## GPPro

Est-ce qu'on pourrait viter un nouveau pourrissement de fil avec le dbat UPRSecteDeuche vs ChiensDeGardes ? Merci par avance...

----------


## deuche



----------


## deuche

> Est-ce qu'on pourrait viter un nouveau pourrissement de fil avec le dbat UPRSecteDeuche vs ChiensDeGardes ? Merci par avance...


Il est question du processus de la cration montaire. Il me semble que lorsqu'on nait il faut de la monnaie pour acheter des couches et lorsqu'on meure de la monnaie pour acheter un cercueil. Entre les deux, notre vie entire sera conditionne par l'utilisation de la monnaie. 

Donc en connaitre les fondements me parait le minimum pour tre en mesure d'adopter un raisonnement en connaissance de cause.

Surtout lorsqu'il s'agit de notre argent et qu'il est question de diminuer le pouvoir d'achat de millions de Franais sous prtexte qu'il faudrait reduire la fonction publique, pendant que d'autre se gavent en rclamant le renflouement de leurs fonds propre.

Je ne crois pas m'tre fait le porte parole de qui que ce soit et je pense que ce processus de cration montaire mrite qu'on s'y attarde. Et si me lire t'es si inconfortable tu peux toujours te rfrer au lien que j'ai post du journal le monde. 

Pour le reste ce n'est pas mon problme, il faut tre un minimum curieux.

----------


## Simara1170

Donc d'un ct il y a un "mensonge qui drange" mais avec des faits tangibles qui proviennent de diffrentes sources, et pas forcment des "mdias mainstream", et de l'autre ct une "vrit qui drange", mais qui est aussi ailleurs, qui s'appuie sur une analyse de l'Histoire crite par un mdecin qui prtend soigner le cancer  coup de vitamine C, la totalit des thses complotistes (et toutes dmontres fausses, genre Hitler est le fils de Rotchild...) qui existent  ce jour, et des chiffres faux et dfendus par des guignols tel que Zemmour et Soral...
'Scuse-moi vieux, mais j'ai choisi sans trop de problme l

----------


## GPPro

> Il est question du processus de la cration montaire. Il me semble que lorsqu'on nait il faut de la monnaie pour acheter des couches et lorsqu'on meure de la monnaie pour acheter un cercueil. Entre les deux, notre vie entire sera conditionne par l'utilisation de la monnaie. 
> 
> Donc en connaitre les fondements me parait le minimum pour tre en mesure d'adopter un raisonnement en connaissance de cause.
> 
> Surtout lorsqu'il s'agit de notre argent et qu'il est question de diminuer le pouvoir d'achat de millions de Franais sous prtexte qu'il faudrait reduire la fonction publique, pendant que d'autre se gavent en rclamant le renflouement de leurs fonds propre.
> 
> Je ne crois pas m'tre fait le porte parole de qui que ce soit et je pense que ce processus de cration montaire mrite qu'on s'y attarde. Et si me lire t'es si inconfortable tu peux toujours te rfrer au lien que j'ai post du journal le monde. 
> 
> Pour le reste ce n'est pas mon problme, il faut tre un minimum curieux.


Franchement je n'ai pas lu votre nime "discussion" qui vient s'imposer sur un nime fil. Pour ce qui est du fond, c'est dogmatisme contre dogmatisme, pas un dbat (commentaire gnral indpendant de mes convictions).

----------


## deuche

Le processus de la cration montaire n'a rien  voir avec une position dogmatique.
On peut connaitre ce processus et dfendre une thse librale, ca ne me gne pas.

Ce qui me gne c'est que l'on puisse prendre une position sans connatre ce processus qui dirige et oriente considrablement nos vies.

----------


## r0d

> Faudrait quand mme voir  modrer un peu : CinPhil rpond plutt gentiment  des questions qu'on lui pose (certaines avec assez de violence d'ailleurs, je trouve assez drangeant). Ce n'est pas son topic, il ne nous oblige pas  penser comme lui, il ne fait qu'expliquer son point de vue sans jamais nous imposer quoi que ce soit.
> 
> Et j'ai plutt l'impression en lisant ce topic que c'est l'inverse : vous lui dites qu'il est stupide de penser comme il pense, que sa manire de penser est purile (ou au pire totalement dangereuse) et vous essayer de l'clairer et de le remettre sur le droit chemin.
> 
> Y a des moments, je ne comprends vraiment rien  rien...


Le problme avec CinPhil c'est qu'il est dans sa bulle, qu'il refuse de prendre en considration ce qu'il y  l'extrieur de cette bulle, et que par consquent c'est impossible d'avoir un rel change. Ils nous montre ce qu'il y a dans sa bulle, tout en s'imaginant que nous l'ignorons, et refuse de regarder ce qu'il y a en dehors. Du coup ce n'est plus un change, mais un dialogue de sourd.
J'ai tent sincrement le dialogue, mais il l'a refus, dont acte. Que veux-tu que je fasse de plus?
Surtout que nous sommes sur un forum de dveloppeurs, pas sur liberaux.org. Donc il faut s'attendre  ce que les intervenants soient politiquement trs htrognes. Dans ce contexte, si on refuse de prendre en compte les avis divergents, la discussion est juste impossible.

Par exemple, imagine que je vienne ici et que je vienne poster 10 messages par jour en ventant les bienfaits du communisme, en ne citant que des rfrences de marxisme.org et de legrandsoir.info, et en refusant de prendre en compte vos rponses. Au bout de quelques jours, certains d'entre vous finiraient pas perdre patience, ne crois-tu pas?

Aprs, je garde tout de mme un oeil sur ce fil parce que c'est un bon cas concret d'endoctrinement, c'est trs intressant. On a ici quelques cas concrets de ce que les psychologues sociaux appellent "l'effet boule de neige" (Thorie de l'engagement, cf. Beauvois et Joules). C'est absolument passionnant.

----------


## CinePhil

Ne connaissant pas suffisamment le sujet de la cration montaire et de son lien ventuel avec la dette publique, je m'abstiens de rpondre  Deuche pour le moment, n'ayant pas eu le temps de m'informer davantage.

J'avais cependant not la contradiction releve par BenoitM... Bref...




> Question toute trouve pour CinePhil et Deuche : quelle est votre position en ce qui concerne l'Arme et les dpenses militaires ? (en thorie, quelle importance porte ltat sur sa Dfense; en pratique, quel budget si la France sort, ou non, de l'UE et/ou de l'OTAN)


L'arme fait partie des fonctions rgaliennes de scurit, tout comme la police. tant plutt de tendance minarchiste, je considre donc que l'arme ne doit pas tre abandonne. Et si on diminue les dpenses, si on sort des fonctions non rgaliennes du giron de l'tat, l'arme pourrait ainsi avoir un budget  la hauteur de ses besoins car elle est plutt en piteux tat actuellement.




> Le problme avec CinPhil c'est qu'il est dans sa bulle, qu'il refuse de prendre en considration ce qu'il y  l'extrieur de cette bulle, et que par consquent c'est impossible d'avoir un rel change. Ils nous montre ce qu'il y a dans sa bulle, tout en s'imaginant que nous l'ignorons, et refuse de regarder ce qu'il y a en dehors.


Chacun sa bulle alors !

Je suis trs tonn... De mmoire, vous m'aviez sembl l'interlocuteur parmi les plus poss de ce dbat alors que Deuche me semblait plutt vindicatif et l c'est le contraire !  :8O: 




> J'ai tent sincrement le dialogue, mais il l'a refus, dont acte. Que veux-tu que je fasse de plus?


O ai-je refus le dialogue ?  :8O: 




> Surtout que nous sommes sur un forum de dveloppeurs, pas sur liberaux.org. Donc il faut s'attendre  ce que les intervenants soient politiquement trs htrognes. Dans ce contexte, si on refuse de prendre en compte les avis divergents, la discussion est juste impossible.


O ai-je refus de prendre en compte les avis divergents ?  :8O: 

Vous prfreriez peut-tre pouvoir continuer  dire des btises sur le libralisme sans contradiction mais, dsol, il va falloir vous aussi que vous preniez en compte des avis divergents !  ::mrgreen:: 




> Par exemple, imagine que je vienne ici et que je vienne poster 10 messages par jour en ventant les bienfaits du communisme, en ne citant que des rfrences de marxisme.org et de legrandsoir.info, et en refusant de prendre en compte vos rponses. Au bout de quelques jours, certains d'entre vous finiraient pas perdre patience, ne crois-tu pas?


Encore une fois, o ai-je refus de prendre en compte vos rponses ?
J'ai essay de rpondre  chaque fois, mme si, vu le flots de messages contre moi, certains points ont pu m'chapper. D'ailleurs, la discussion ayant dvier plusieurs fois de son sujet original qui tait, je le rappelle, la cration d'un parti libral libertarien en France, qu'il est parfois difficile de suivre le fil.
On est quand mme pass en quelques jours du droit d'avoir des armes  la cration montaire !

Alors je pourrais me contenter de recentrer le dbat sur son sujet initial en ignorant les autres mais j'essaie de rpondre posment et calmement en donnant des sources, oui, librales, puisque je dfends le point de vue libral sur cette question dans un sujet qui est consacr par consquent au libralisme. Il m'arrive parfois, face aux attaques stupides, d'tre ironique, je le reconnais. Mais je ne refuse pas le dbat.

Et comme je suis libral, je considre que vous avez le droit de penser ce que vous voulez... tant que vous ne m'imposez pas de penser la mme chose. Toutes les idologies ne sont pas aussi permissives !




> Aprs, je garde tout de mme un oeil sur ce fil parce que c'est un bon cas concret d'endoctrinement,


En quoi est-ce de l'endoctrinement ?
Ce que je dis est principalement issu de ma rflexion et de quelques lectures avec lesquelles je suis plutt d'accord, rien d'autre.

Si ce dbat ne vous intresse plus et bien n'y participez plus. Rien ni personne ne vous oblige  y rester.

----------


## GPPro

> Ne connaissant pas suffisamment le sujet de la cration montaire et de son lien ventuel avec la dette publique, je m'abstiens de rpondre  Deuche pour le moment, n'ayant pas eu le temps de m'informer davantage.
> 
> J'avais cependant not la contradiction releve par BenoitM... Bref...
> 
> 
> L'arme fait partie des fonctions rgaliennes de scurit, tout comme la police. tant plutt de tendance minarchiste, je considre donc que l'arme ne doit pas tre abandonne. Et si on diminue les dpenses, si on sort des fonctions non rgaliennes du giron de l'tat, l'arme pourrait ainsi avoir un budget  la hauteur de ses besoins car elle est plutt en piteux tat actuellement.


Tu finances comment ? Et ne me sors pas "avec des conomies" puisque ces conomies doivent servir  liminer l'ducation, la sant, les fonctionnaires inutiles, etc. .

----------


## Bibicmoi

> Le problme avec CinPhil c'est qu'il est dans sa bulle, qu'il refuse de prendre en considration ce qu'il y  l'extrieur de cette bulle, et que par consquent c'est impossible d'avoir un rel change. Ils nous montre ce qu'il y a dans sa bulle, tout en s'imaginant que nous l'ignorons, et refuse de regarder ce qu'il y a en dehors. Du coup ce n'est plus un change, mais un dialogue de sourd.
> J'ai tent sincrement le dialogue, mais il l'a refus, dont acte. Que veux-tu que je fasse de plus?
> Surtout que nous sommes sur un forum de dveloppeurs, pas sur liberaux.org. Donc il faut s'attendre  ce que les intervenants soient politiquement trs htrognes. Dans ce contexte, si on refuse de prendre en compte les avis divergents, la discussion est juste impossible.
> 
> Par exemple, imagine que je vienne ici et que je vienne poster 10 messages par jour en ventant les bienfaits du communisme, en ne citant que des rfrences de marxisme.org et de legrandsoir.info, et en refusant de prendre en compte vos rponses. Au bout de quelques jours, certains d'entre vous finiraient pas perdre patience, ne crois-tu pas?
> 
> Aprs, je garde tout de mme un oeil sur ce fil parce que c'est un bon cas concret d'endoctrinement, c'est trs intressant. On a ici quelques cas concrets de ce que les psychologues sociaux appellent "l'effet boule de neige" (Thorie de l'engagement, cf. Beauvois et Joules). C'est absolument passionnant.


Certes, il nous montre ce qu'il pense, essaye d'expliquer le pourquoi et le comment il pense comme a. Mais il le fait uniquement parce que certaines personnes lui posent des questions pour essayer de comprendre, ou essayer de le mettre devant des contradictions. Il ne le fait pas spontanment, dans un but de propagande ou de nous endoctriner comme peut le faire Deuche.

C'est pour a que j'ai du mal avec la violence de certains propos et aussi pour a que je ne suis pas d'accord pour le comparer avec Deuche (et que je ne comprends pas pourquoi Deuche rcolte des pouces vert sur ce sujet alors qu'en disant la mme chose sur son fil, il prend des pouces rouges  ::weird:: ) : l'un a sa manire de penser, mais la garde pour lui et n'essaye pas de nous l'imposer (ce qui serait d'ailleurs en totale contradiction avec sa manire de penser); l'autre fait de la propagande  longueur de journe, rabche toujours la mme chose (quitte  faire des HS pour servir son propos) et veut absolument nous convertir  SA lumire.
Ce n'est pas tout  fait la mme chose, mais ce n'est que mon impression.

P.S. : Deuche, n'y voit surtout rien de personnel  ::oops::

----------


## CinePhil

> Tu finances comment ?


Apparemment, GPPro ne sait pas lire !



> Et si on diminue les dpenses, si on sort des fonctions non rgaliennes du giron de l'tat, l'arme pourrait ainsi avoir un budget  la hauteur de ses besoins car elle est plutt en piteux tat actuellement.





> Et ne me sors pas "avec des conomies" puisque ces conomies doivent servir  liminer l'ducation, la sant, les fonctionnaires inutiles, etc. .


J'ai justement parl d'conomies, oui ! Pas forcment prioritairement dans ces domaines l mais il y en a srement l aussi  faire.

----------


## GPPro

> Apparemment, GPPro ne sait pas lire !
> 
> 
> J'ai justement parl d'conomies, oui ! Pas forcment prioritairement dans ces domaines l mais il y en a srement l aussi  faire.


Ok, argument bidon que je t'ai dit de ne pas faire... R0d a raison, tu ne fais que rpter ce que tu as lu/entendu, dcevant.

Edit : on ne peut pas dire d'un cot on va liminer tous les impts et de l'autre dire que l'on va conserver les fonction rgaliennes qui nous intressent (les rpressives, comme par hasard). Bref, bidon.

----------


## deuche

> Aprs, je garde tout de mme un oeil sur ce fil parce que c'est un bon cas concret d'endoctrinement, c'est trs intressant. On a ici quelques cas concrets de ce que les psychologues sociaux appellent "l'effet boule de neige" (Thorie de l'engagement, cf. Beauvois et Joules). C'est absolument passionnant.


Je ne sais pas s'il faut aller chercher des rponses dans des thories complexes, mais j'observe que d'une part nous avons t conditionn pour penser que l'conomie c'est quelque chose de complique rserve  une lite, etc. Et que d'autre part il existe des principes basiques de l'conomie que nous devrions tous savoir ds le plus jeune ge au mme titre que 1515 c'est Marignan. 

Je pense qu'effectivement nos socits auraient une autre gueule si on sintressait un peu plus aux rgles du jeu.

----------


## GPPro

> Je ne sais pas s'il faut aller chercher des rponses dans des thories complexes, mais j'observe que d'une part nous avons t conditionn pour penser que l'conomie c'est quelque chose de complique rserve  une lite, etc. Et que d'autre part il existe des principes basiques de l'conomie que nous devrions tous savoir ds le plus jeune ge au mme titre que 1515 c'est Marignan. 
> 
> Je pense qu'effectivement nos socits auraient une autre gueule si on sintressait un peu plus aux rgles du jeu.


On essaie de nous conditionner aussi pour penser que l'conomie est une science exacte.

----------


## deuche

> et que je ne comprends pas pourquoi Deuche rcolte des pouces vert sur ce sujet alors qu'en disant la mme chose sur son fil, il prend des pouces rouges


Peut tre parce que contrairement  ce que tu dis ce n'est pas ma vrit que je veux exposer mais des principes qui chappent au plus grand nombre sans que ces principes soient faux pour autant ?

Qu'est-ce que tu en penses Bibicmoi du fait que Maurice Allais, inconnu du grand public, n'ai pu avoir une tribune srieuse dans les mdias alors que :
- Il a t le seul prix Nobel de l'conomie que la France ait pu avoir
- Il attaquait frontalement le systme de libre change

----------


## CinePhil

> Ok, argument bidon que je t'ai dit de ne pas faire... R0d a raison, tu ne fais que rpter ce que tu as lu/entendu, dcevant.


OK rponse bidon, y compris la prcdente qui m'interdit de choisir un moyen de financer l'arme que je souhaite conserver en tant que minarchiste.

C'est un peu comme si je te demandais de dvelopper un programme en t'interdisant d'utiliser la moiti des instructions de base du langage, en gros !  ::mrgreen:: 

Effectivement, avec toi, le dialogue est impossible !




> Edit : on ne peut pas dire d'un cot on va liminer tous les impts


O ai-je crit qu'il fallait liminer tous les impts ?

Je suis pour une flat tax ! Le mme taux d'impt sur le revenu pour tout le monde, avec un abattement sur les X premiers milliers d'euros de revenu.
Pour tre plus clair, si par exemple la flat tax est  15% et l'abattement  15 000 euros, a veut dire que :
- ceux qui ont moins de 15000 euros de revenu imposable ne paieront pas d'impt sur le revenu ;
- ceux qui ont par exemple 20 000 euros de revenu imposable paieront l'impt  15% sur 5000 euros de revenus, soit 750 euros ;
- ceux qui ont 100 000 euros de revenus imposable paieront l'impt  15% sur 85 000 euros, soit 12 750 euros...

Bien entendu, il faudrait faire des calculs plus prcis pour dterminer le taux d'impt et le montant de l'abattement et faire des comparaisons avec le systme actuel pour viter de pnaliser ceux qui sont actuellement dans les tranches basses de l'impt. C'est ici du vite fait pour expliquer le principe ; ne prenez pas a pour une proposition aboutie.




> Qu'est-ce que tu en penses Bibicmoi du fait que Maurice Allais, inconnu du grand public, n'ai pu avoir une tribune srieuse dans les mdias alors que :
> - Il a t le seul prix Nobel de l'conomie que la France ait pu avoir
> - Il attaquait frontalement le systme de libre change


Il n'est plus le seul prix Nobel d'conomie franais ! Faut suivre l'actualit un peu !  ::mrgreen:: 

Wikiberal en parle comme d'un "libral utilitariste" et indique qu'il revendiquait lui-mme "sa double pense  librale et socialiste ".

----------


## Simara1170

> Peut tre parce que contrairement  ce que tu dis ce n'est pas ma vrit que je veux exposer mais des principes qui chappent au plus grand nombre sans que ces principes soient faux pour autant ?


Le principe est vrai sans aucun doute, ce n'est pas le problme. Le pros problme c'est que tu tires des conclusions sur ces principes alors que tu n'en comprends pas le fonctionnement dans sa globalit, et tu te cantonnes  ce qu'Asselineau t'en a dit...
Je dit parce que si les types font des doctorats en co pour mettre en pratique ces principes, c'est qu'il doit y avoir un apprentissage long et soutenu sur le sujet. Attention, je ne dit pas qu'Asselineau ne sais pas non plus comment a fonctionne (je suis mme intimement convaincu qu'il sais comment a marche, et mme trs bien).Par contre comme tu l'a dit, les principes en question chappent au plus grand nombre, donc si on leur en donne une vision partielle, on peut trs bien dformer le truc, sans mentir (ou uniquement par omission), et a par contre, j'suis sr qu'Asselineau le fait trs bien aussi...




> Qu'est-ce que tu en penses Bibicmoi du fait que Maurice Allais, inconnu du grand public, n'ai pu avoir une tribune srieuse dans les mdias alors que :
> - Il a t le seul prix Nobel de l'conomie que la France ait pu avoir
> - Il attaquait frontalement le systme de libre change


.
Ouais, enfin le Nobel, c'est pas un gage de qualit : Obama prix Nobel de la paix avec 4 guerres dclenches par sa volont...

----------


## Gooby

> Ouais, enfin le Nobel, c'est pas un gage de qualit : Obama prix Nobel de la paix avec 4 guerres dclenches par sa volont...


Ne mlangeons pas tout non plus. C'est _globalement_ un prix convenablement distribu.

----------


## deuche

> Le principe est vrai sans aucun doute, ce n'est pas le problme. Le pros problme c'est que tu tires des conclusions sur ces principes alors que tu n'en comprends pas le fonctionnement dans sa globalit, et tu te cantonnes  ce qu'Asselineau t'en a dit...


Non, je me suis pos la question de la cration montaire bien avant de m'engager en politique. Cette question est parti du simple constat que nous empruntions tous  la banque, mme les plus riche d'entre-nous.


Quand au prix Nobel de la paix, nous pourrions en dbattre et notamment des conditions dans lesquelles il est attribu.

----------


## r0d

> Ne mlangeons pas tout non plus. C'est _globalement_ un prix convenablement distribu.


Je suis mitig concernant les prix Nobel, en particulier celui "d'conomie". J'ai parfois l'impression que la seule signification que l'on peut tirer de ces nominations est l'orientation politique du comit, qui est d'ailleurs largement noyaut par les financiers de la banque royale de sude.
Parce que le problme c'est que l'conomie n'est pas une science, donc finalement, le "prix nobel d'conomie" c'est un peu comme le prix Goncourt: il reprsente une poque, parfois mme un instant (pendant les crises, ce sont gnralement des conomises moins orthodoxes qui reoivent le prix), mais a n'a rien  voir avec l'excellence.

----------


## Gooby

> Je suis mitig concernant les prix Nobel, en particulier celui "d'conomie". J'ai parfois l'impression que la seule signification que l'on peut tirer de ces nominations est l'orientation politique du comit, qui est d'ailleurs largement noyaut par les financiers de la banque royale de sude.
> Parce que le problme c'est que l'conomie n'est pas une science, donc finalement, le "prix nobel d'conomie" c'est un peu comme le prix Goncourt: il reprsente une poque, parfois mme un instant (pendant les crises, ce sont gnralement des conomises moins orthodoxes qui reoivent le prix), mais a n'a rien  voir avec l'excellence.


Je suis d'accord, mais _globalement_ c'est dcern  des gens qui ont fait des tudes un tant soit peu srieuses. Pas forcment objectif, comme presque tout prix dcern par un jury. 

Analogie trs bancale, ce n'est pas parce que les frres Dardenne, sont souvent _rcompenss_ au festival de Cannes que l'on peut considrer que ce sont les meilleurs ralisateurs contemporains, mais cela dnote d'un srieux et d'une certaine qualit dans leur travail de ralisation.

Bref, continuez dans votre lanc, mes interventions taient peu utiles.

----------


## souviron34

> j'observe que d'une part nous avons t conditionn pour penser que l'conomie c'est quelque chose de complique rserve  une lite, etc. Et que d'autre part il existe des principes basiques de l'conomie que nous devrions tous savoir ds le plus jeune ge au mme titre que 1515 c'est Marignan. 
> 
> Je pense qu'effectivement nos socits auraient une autre gueule si on sintressait un peu plus aux rgles du jeu.


Euh.. 

C'est toi qui sort des thories fumeuses... La plupart de tes contradicteurs au contraire mettent en avant un principe basique de l'conomie : en dehors de la cration pure, l'argent ne fait que changer de main, et les Etats utilisent l'argent des impts, plus des emprunts... 

Avant, ils remboursaient (souvent) en faisant des guerres, ou, comme du temps des flibustiers, en cautionnant un certain piratage et en prlevant une "dme".. Les colonisations ont servi  a, depuis au moins les Egyptiens... 

A moins qu'on ait envie de continuer  faire des guerres (_qui dans un premier temps de toutes faons cotent cher_), il ne reste plus comme ressources que les rentres d'argent, par commerce, impts, et taxes..

Or mme des monarchies absolues comme tait la France du temps de Louis XIV ou l'Espagne de CharlesQuint avaient besoin de rembourser leurs emprunts, et de trouver du financement..

Alors avant de traiter tous les gens d'ignares et de nous sortir des thories que seuls toi et ton parti dfendent, permet-nous d'avoir une autre opinion.....






> Je suis mitig concernant les prix Nobel, en particulier celui "d'conomie". J'ai parfois l'impression que la seule signification que l'on peut tirer de ces nominations est l'orientation politique du comit, qui est d'ailleurs largement noyaut par les financiers de la banque royale de sude.
> Parce que le problme c'est que l'conomie n'est pas une science, donc finalement, le "prix nobel d'conomie" c'est un peu comme le prix Goncourt: il reprsente une poque, parfois mme un instant (pendant les crises, ce sont gnralement des conomises moins orthodoxes qui reoivent le prix), mais a n'a rien  voir avec l'excellence.



Mais a n'est pas limit  l'conomie....

Je crois que vous avez pour la plupart d'entre vous une vision fausse de ce que peut tre un Prix comme celui-ci...


_Le(s) Prix Nobel ne rcompensent pas une VERITE, mais une RECHERCHE ou une APPROCHE fondamentalement novatrice.._.


La dynamite n'est pas une Vrit Physique ou Chimique, mais un lment important de l'avancement de la recherche... Vouloir associer "_Prix Nobel_" et "_argument en faveur de telle ou telle chose_"  est absurde...

Quand Penzias et Wilson ont eu le Prix Nobel de Physique pour la dcouverte du rayonnement rsiduel du BigBang, on n'a pas rcompens ni la dcouverte du BigBang thorique _(Einstein_), ni une Vrit, mais un rsultat exprmental et une dmarche scientifique qui, partant d'une absurdit d'observation, a abouti  une confirmation d'une thorie...


En conomie, quand en 2006 Muhammad Yunnus (Muhammad Yunus (Wiki) a reu le Prix Nobel de la Paix, c'est  cause de l'instrument conomique qu'il a invent...



En rsum, se baser sur ce que dit ou crit un Prix Nobel pour en tirer une Vrit est absurde... A part pour le Prix Nobel de la Paix, cela rcompense des chercheurs, et une invention ou dmarche fondamentalement innovante... On peut tre un chercheur exceptionnel, mais a ne fait pas de la personne ou du sujet qui a t rcompens un Oracle... C'est juste fondamentalement novateur...

Faites la diffrence entre "innovation" et "vrit"...


* : d'ailleurs, la liste des "prix nobel" d'conomie et leurs sujets le montre (http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Prix_de...27Alfred_Nobel) comme celui des Prix Nobel de Physique par exemple (http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Prix_Nobel_de_physique))

----------


## GPPro

> OK rponse bidon, y compris la prcdente qui m'interdit de choisir un moyen de financer l'arme que je souhaite conserver en tant que minarchiste.
> 
> C'est un peu comme si je te demandais de dvelopper un programme en t'interdisant d'utiliser la moiti des instructions de base du langage, en gros ! 
> 
> Effectivement, avec toi, le dialogue est impossible !


Tu te rends compte qu'en me sortant "en faisant des conomies" tu rentres dans la catgorie des gens ayant des programmes conomiques crdibles tels que le PS, l'UMP, etc. (pour ne citer que ceux qui ont t en position d'avoir des rsultats dsastreux). Tu en penses quoi ?

A part a, pas convaincu que la flat tax rentre dans les prceptes libertariens, on commence  s'en loigner  :;):

----------


## deuche

> Alors avant de traiter tous les gens d'ignares et de nous sortir des thories que seuls toi et ton parti dfendent, permet-nous d'avoir une autre opinion.....


 ::boulet:: 

Trouve un mot sur mon parti de ma part dans ce fil. Je te souhaite bon courage.
Ton aveuglement et ton rejet  mon gard n'a d'gale que ton ignorance en effet.

Ici j'ai cit Maurice Allais, Henry Ford, le journal le Monde, Galbraith et  
Rothschild.

Donc tu peux avoir une autre opinion que la mienne c'est mme souhaitable pour moi mais tu ne peux pas faire comme si certaines rgles n'existaient pas.
Or, il est un fait, c'est que les banques ont le pouvoir de crer de la monnaie sur le mme principe que les faux monnayeurs qui fait que, en te prtant ce quelles ne possdent pas, elles tobligent tout de mme, par la force de ton travail,  rembourser une dette que tu penses lgitime. Aprs tu peux penser librement ce que tu veux, moi je prfre me rfrer  ce qu' pu dire Allais qui concorde avec Galbraith appuy par les propos du journal le Monde.


Je te ddicasse donc de nouveau la citation de Rothschild et te faisant remarquer que ce tu peux dire  mon gard et tout  fait contreproductif pour nos intrts.
A moins qu'effectivement tu sois un riche dtenteur du capital et que tu profites galement de ce systme. 





> Les quelques personnes qui comprennent le systme (argent et crdits) seront soit tellement intresss par les profits quil engendre, soit tellement dpendantes des faveurs quil conoit, quil ny aura aucune opposition au sein de cette classe. Dun autre ct, les personnes incapables dapprhender limmense avantage retir du systme par le capital porteront leur fardeau sans se plaindre et peut-tre sans mme remarquer que le systme ne sert aucunement leurs intrts.
> 
> Rothschild Brothers of London.







> Or mme des monarchies absolues comme tait la France du temps de Louis XIV ou l'Espagne de CharlesQuint avaient besoin de rembourser leurs emprunts, et de trouver du financement..


C'est surtout, il me semble qu'il tait trs important que le monarque reste en vie. En effet  sa mort les dettes s'ffacaient.




> La plupart de tes contradicteurs au contraire mettent en avant un principe basique de l'conomie : en dehors de la cration pure, l'argent ne fait que changer de main, et les Etats utilisent l'argent des impts, plus des emprunts...


90% de la monnaie qui circule est de la dette.
L'argent est dette.

Vous arrtez d'emprunter et le systme s'ffondre.
Donc vouloir qu'un tat rembourse ses dettes o dire qu'il est trop endett a n'a pas de sens. La seule chose qui importe c'est que vous ayez confiance dans ce systme.
Quand vous n'aurez plus confiance, le systme s'ffondrera.

----------


## r0d

> _Le(s) Prix Nobel ne rcompensent pas une VERITE, mais une RECHERCHE ou une APPROCHE fondamentalement novatrice.._.


Mouais... bon nombre des "prix nobel" d'conomie ont bien peu de rapport avec la recherche et l'innovation. Le dernier en date est un parfait exemple.




> d'ailleurs, la liste des "prix nobel" d'conomie et leurs sujets le montre


Il montre quoi, mis  part que l'cole de Chicago(1) est de trs loin la premire  recevoir le prix, et que les sujets sont majoritairement des contributions au montarisme(2)?

(1) L'cole de Chicago est le temple de la religion de l'conomie librale.
(2) Le montarisme est le courant port par les thses librales (en gros, tout se rduit  la monnaie, l'tre humain n'tant qu'un pion dont on peut prvoir le comportement).

----------


## GPPro

> Mouais... bon nombre des "prix nobel" d'conomie ont bien peu de rapport avec la recherche et l'innovation. Le dernier en date est un parfait exemple.
> 
> Il montre quoi, mis  part que l'cole de Chicago(1) est de trs loin la premire  recevoir le prix, et que les sujets sont majoritairement des contributions au montarisme(2)?
> 
> (1) L'cole de Chicago est le temple de la religion de l'conomie librale.
> (2) Le montarisme est le courant port par les thses librales (en gros, tout se rduit  la monnaie, l'tre humain n'tant qu'un pion dont on peut prvoir le comportement).


On aurait aussi pu critiquer sur le fait que Souviron fait exactement ce que je dnonais plus tt : l'amalgame entre l'conomie et les sciences recevant un prix Nobel (un vrai, pas un cr  des fins de propagande). Rien n'arrte la propagande...

----------


## CinePhil

> Tu te rends compte qu'en me sortant "en faisant des conomies" tu rentres dans la catgorie des gens ayant des programmes conomiques crdibles tels que le PS, l'UMP, etc. (pour ne citer que ceux qui ont t en position d'avoir des rsultats dsastreux). Tu en penses quoi ?


J'en pense qu'ils ne font pas rellement d'conomies !
Les dpenses publiques ne cessent d'augmenter. Et le dsengagement de l'tat vers les collectivits territoriales, je n'appelle pas a des conomies mais du transfert de cots.




> A part a, pas convaincu que la flat tax rentre dans les prceptes libertariens, on commence  s'en loigner


J'ai dj crit au moins deux fois que je suis de tendance minarchiste, pas anarco-capitaliste, donc pour un tat minimum et non pas pour abolir totalement l'tat.
 partir du moment o on veut conserver un tat minimal, il faut le financer et le seul moyen de financement de l'tat, c'est l'impt (au sens large, taxe ou contribution, c'est pareil).

Tu sais, il y a des dbats entre libraux. Certains sont pour la suppression totale de l'tat et donc de tous les impts et taxes, d'autres sont pour la suppression de l'IR, de l'IS, de l'ISF pour ne garder que la TVA et les impts locaux, d'autres sont pour la flat tax avec ou sans suppression de la TVA...
J'ai donn ma position mais je n'ai pas crit que c'est la position de tous les libraux.




> Mouais... bon nombre des "prix nobel" d'conomie ont bien peu de rapport avec la recherche et l'innovation. Le dernier en date est un parfait exemple.


Euh... Jean Tirole est enseignant chercheur co-fondateur de la Toulouse School of Economics quand mme !
Qui es-tu pour juger mieux que ses pairs si son travail a "peu de rapport avec la recherche et l'innovation" ? :8O: 




> (2) Le montarisme est le courant port par les thses librales (en gros, tout se rduit  la monnaie, l'tre humain n'tant qu'un pion dont on peut prvoir le comportement).


Tu n'as dcidment rien compris au libralisme !  ::roll:: 
Le libralisme place l'individu avant la collectivit alors dire que c'est un pion au service de la monnaie...  ::roll:: 
Les libraux considrent que la monnaie n'est qu'un outil d'change de valeur. Revoir l'Histoire de la monnaie depuis les premiers trocs dans l'antiquit.




> l'amalgame entre l'conomie et les sciences recevant un prix Nobel (un vrai, pas un cr  des fins de propagande).


Qui es-tu pour juger si l'conomie est une science ou pas ?
Wikiberal :
<< Lconomie (du grec okos,maison et nomos, administrer) est la *science* sociale qui tudie comment les ressources rares sont employes pour la satisfaction des besoins des hommes vivant en socit... >>

Wikipedia :
<< Lconomie est le concept tudi par les sciences conomiques >>

http://www.larousse.fr/dictionnaires...nomique#161951 :
<< Science conomique,
science qui a pour objet l'tude et la connaissance des mcanismes de la vie conomique. >>

----------


## r0d

> Euh... Jean Tirole est enseignant chercheur co-fondateur de la Toulouse School of Economics quand mme !
> Qui es-tu pour juger mieux que ses pairs si son travail a "peu de rapport avec la recherche et l'innovation" ?


Je me suis content le lire le rapport de sa nomination. Qu'a-t-il apport  la "recherche et l'innovation"? Un modle? Une thorie? Une dmonstration? Non, rien de tout a, juste quelques ides anciennes qu'il se contente de rabcher, en particulier des attaques contre la rgulation.




> Tu n'as dcidment rien compris au libralisme !


C'est assez savoureux venant de ta part  ::): 
Mais tu as raison sur un point: je n'ai pas prcis dans quelle cadre smantique j'utilisais le mot "libralisme".
Comme je le disais, ce mot est dangereusement polysmique, et si on souhaite l'utiliser de faon correcte, il faut prciser dans quel sens on le fait.
De fait, je l'utilisais dans le sens de "libralisme conomique contemporain", qui est fondamentalement montariste.
Le montarisme moderne (celui de Friedmann et de Hayek) est bas sur l'hypothse que les agents (les consommateurs) sont mus par la recherche de leurs propres intrts, d'un point de vue rationaliste. Ainsi donc, chaque tre humain est un agent dont il est possible de prvoir le comportement*. De l dcoulent les grands axes comme la "main invisible" ou "la libre concurrence".
Ce sujet est une source infinie d'apories, mais encore une fois, les faits sont ttus, et rcrire l'histoire ne sert pas  grand chose d'autre qu' se convaincre soi-mme.




> Le libralisme place l'individu avant la collectivit alors dire que c'est un pion au service de la monnaie...


L'un n'empche pas l'autre. Mais de toutes faons, ce n'est pas du tout ce que j'ai dit. Ce que je dit c'est que dans la thorie montariste, on pense pouvoir "mettre les individus en quation". Je ne dis d'ailleurs pas que c'est "bien" ou "mal", je ne juge pas, et pour tre honnte, dans l'absolu je n'en sais rien.


* Tout a dcoule des utilitaristes anglais, en particulier Hume et Bentham. En fait mme un peu avant avec Smith et mme un peu Hobbes, mais ce n'est pas aussi clair. Par exemple lorsque Smith parle de "main invisible", ce n'est pas dans le mme sens qu'on l'utilise aujourd'hui.

----------


## r0d

> Qui es-tu pour juger si l'conomie est une science ou pas ?


Nous sommes l pour discuter, donc nous donnons notre avis. S'il fallait avoir fait l'ENA pour parler politique, ce forum serait vide.

Pour moi l'conomie n'est pas une science pour une raison simple, c'est qu'elle ne permet pas de satisfaire une des conditions qui dfinit ce qu'est la science,  savoir la reproductibilit de l'exprimentation. C'est un des principe fondamental de la science: quelqu'un fait une exprience dans son labo, et puis  partir de cette exprience il propose une thorie. Lorsqu'il va prsenter cette thorie  la communaut, ses pairs vont juger de la validit de la thorie. Pour ce faire, ils ont besoin de reproduire l'exprience de dpart, sans quoi, il est impossible de vrifier les hypothses de dpart.
En conomie, il est impossible de reproduire deux fois la mme situation. Il est donc impossible de reproduire une exprience.
Une autre condition que l'conomie ne permet pas de respecter est la notion de "tmoin" dans une exprience.

L'conomie est une science humaine, mais une science humaine n'est pas une science. Certes, certaines mthodes scientifiques peuvent tre applicables en sciences humaines, l'union n'est pas vide, mais ce n'est pas exactement la mme chose. En affirmant que l'conomie est une science, vous reniez les travaux du principal architecte du concept mme de science: Ren Descartes.

De plus l'conomie est, au moins dans l'tat actuel des choses, intimement lie  la politique. Donc  la doxa,  l'opinion. Dans ce contexte, il me parait vident qu'un autre principe fondamental de la science ne peut tre respect, celui de la neutralit.

Une dernire chose. Selon ta dfinition du wikiberal: "Lconomie [...] est la science sociale qui tudie comment les ressources rares sont employes pour la satisfaction des besoins des hommes vivant en socit [...]". Si on accepte cette dfinition, vu l'tat de la plante, on peut donc dire que l'conomie a chou. Donc si c'tait une science, a ferait belle lurette qu'on aurait remis en question pas mal de choses. Par exemple si un scientifique sort une thorie sur la propagation des ondes, et qu'on se rends compte, lorsqu'on essaie de l'utiliser pour une application concrte (pour la tlphonie par exemple), que a ne fonctionne pas, alors on remettra en question la thorie. Or ce n'est pas le cas pour l'conomie.

Tu noteras d'ailleurs que mme wikiberal prends quelques prcautions et parle de "science sociale", et non de "science".

----------


## souviron34

> On aurait aussi pu critiquer sur le fait que Souviron fait exactement ce que je dnonais plus tt : l'amalgame entre l'conomie et les sciences recevant un prix Nobel (un vrai, pas un cr  des fins de propagande). Rien n'arrte la propagande...


Ne te fais pas plus con que tu ne l'es.. J'ai fait la distinction, puisque j'ai mis des guillemets...

Simplement, puisque la discussion (entre autre) s'tait focalise sur les Prix Nobel d'conomie ou autre, puisque la remarque de _r0d_ tait plus gnrale...







> Mouais... bon nombre des "prix nobel" d'conomie ont bien peu de rapport avec la recherche et l'innovation. Le dernier en date est un parfait exemple.
> 
> Il montre quoi, mis  part que l'cole de Chicago(1) est de trs loin la premire  recevoir le prix, et que les sujets sont majoritairement des contributions au montarisme(2)?
> 
> (1) L'cole de Chicago est le temple de la religion de l'conomie librale.
> (2) Le montarisme est le courant port par les thses librales (en gros, tout se rduit  la monnaie, l'tre humain n'tant qu'un pion dont on peut prvoir le comportement).


Pour son laboration de modles conomtriques et sa conceptualisation pour la comptabilit nationale.Pour leur contribution  la thorie de l'allocation maximale des ressources.Pour leurs travaux sur la thorie des relations internationalesPour son travail sur le processus de dcision au sein de l'organisation conomique.Pour la construction de modles conomtriques de conjoncture et leur application  l'analyse de la politique conomiquePour ses travaux sur les diffrents systmes de comptabilit nationale.Thorie des jeuxModle Black-Scholes de valorisation des options, fondateur des mathmatiques financires modernes.etc...

a me semble tre de la recherche, non ??

Que les auteurs soient orients, c'est une chose.. Je r-itre que ce qui est rcompens ne sont pas les opinions, mais les thories/dmonstrations...

C'est bien pour a que je maintiens que s'en servir pour - ou contre - comme argument est en tant que tel idiot.. Ce sont des recherches, et a n'indique en rien une notion de vrit...

Mme le dernier en date :

_Pour son analyse du pouvoir de march et de la rgulation_


a ne dit pas que l'analyse est juste, ou que les leons  en tirer sont directes... a dit que l'analyse en tant que telle est novatrice, claire, et cohrente.. que c'est une bonne nouvelle thorie qui se tient,  laquelle d'autres n'avaient pas pens, ou exprim aussi clairement et logiquement... sans plus...

----------


## deuche

> Donc si c'tait une science, a ferait belle lurette qu'on aurait remis en question pas mal de choses.


Sans tre une science, ton temps de travail pour rembourser l'ensemble des dettes (prive et publique), il est quand  lui vachement rel et n'est pas le soucis du systme financier. Une autre notion qu'il est trs important d'avoir en tte c'est que l'argent que vous avez sur vos comptes ne vous appartient pas. C'est une crance que vous avez vis--vis de la banque. Si la banque fait faillitte, l'argent qui disparait des comptes tout simplement. elle ne pourra pas vous payer.

Comme cela s'est pass en Argentine par exemple. Des gens ont perdu une vie de travail pour avoir fait confiance dans le systme financier et ont tout perdu du jour au lendemain. Moi je pense qu'en Europe ont va vivre le cas Argentin. J'en suis persuad depuis 2008. Du coup ds que j'ai un peu d'conomie en sur-abondance j'en profite pour rembourser par anticipation mon emprunt. Je ne dispose d'aucune pargne mais tous les deux ans j'ai mon pouvoir d'achat qui augmentent.

Faites comme moi ! Participez  l'ffondrement du systme financier. N'empruntez plus et remboursez vos emprunts, elevez vos enfants dans l'ide de ne pas vivre  crdit.

Le crdit, surtout lorsqu'il est  des taux d'usure est une forme moderne d'esclavage et d'assouvissement.

----------


## CinePhil

> Je me suis content le lire le rapport de sa nomination.
> Qu'a-t-il apport  la "recherche et l'innovation"? Un modle? Une thorie? Une dmonstration? Non, rien de tout a, juste quelques ides anciennes qu'il se contente de rabcher, en particulier des attaques contre la rgulation.


Voil bien ta suffisance !  ::aie:: 
Rien que Wikipedia en dit peut-tre un peu plus sur le bonhomme ?
<< Recherches

Ses recherches portent sur l'conomie industrielle, la rgulation des industries de rseau (en collaboration avec Jean-Jacques Laffont) et du systme bancaire, la finance d'entreprise, lconomie internationale, et les liens entre lconomie et la psychologie. Elles ont un thme unificateur : la mthodologie de la thorie des jeux et de la thorie de linformation.

Il sest intress aux modles daffaire des entreprises dites  bifaces , cest--dire qui sadressent  deux catgories de clientles distinctes et a propos des mesures de rgulation face aux oligopoles et  gentils  monopoles qui jouissent dune position dominante sans en apparence en profiter aux dpens de leurs clients.

Il plaide pour que les conomistes ne se cantonnent pas  leurs propres outils mais adoptent une attitude plus transverse, en s'appuyant sur les autres sciences sociales, notamment dans le cas de l'conomie comportementale. >>






> Envoy par CinPhil
> 
> Tu n'as dcidment rien compris au libralisme !
> 
> 
> C'est assez savoureux venant de ta part


Je suis libral ; je peux quand mme avoir un peu la prtention de savoir ce qu'est le libralisme, non ?  ::roll:: 





> Mais tu as raison sur un point: je n'ai pas prcis dans quelle cadre smantique j'utilisais le mot "libralisme".
> Comme je le disais, ce mot est dangereusement polysmique, et si on souhaite l'utiliser de faon correcte, il faut prciser dans quel sens on le fait.
> De fait, je l'utilisais dans le sens de "libralisme conomique contemporain", qui est fondamentalement montariste.
> Le montarisme moderne (celui de Friedmann et de Hayek) est bas sur l'hypothse que les agents (les consommateurs) sont mus par la recherche de leurs propres intrts, d'un point de vue rationaliste. Ainsi donc, chaque tre humain est un agent dont il est possible de prvoir le comportement*. De l dcoulent les grands axes comme la "main invisible" ou "la libre concurrence".
> Ce sujet est une source infinie d'apories, mais encore une fois, les faits sont ttus, et rcrire l'histoire ne sert pas  grand chose d'autre qu' se convaincre soi-mme.


Le libralisme conomique part surtout du principe, en gros, que le march se rgule tout seul et qu'il n'a pas besoin que l'tat vienne y fourrer ses grosses pattes.
Les libraux rclament plus de liberts pour les citoyens et pour les entreprises parce qu'ils croulent sous les rglementations, les taxes,, les normes... ce qui freine l'conomie au lieu de la dynamiser.

Le montarisme n'est pas le seul sujet auquel s'intresse les libraux, loin de l, mme dans le seul domaine de l'conomie.

Aprs, tu peu me citer les auteurs que tu voeux et que je n'ai pas lu pour avoir l'impression d'en savoir plus que moi sur le libralisme mais je maintiens que tu n'as pas compris son que son principe de base est la libert. Le reste, c'est beaucoup de littrature plus ou moins bonne.




> L'conomie est une *science* humaine, mais une *science* humaine n'est pas une *science*.


Que de contradiction !  ::mrgreen:: 
Ta dfinition d'une science est bien restrictive !
Si on va par l, l'archologie ou la palontologie ne sont pas des sciences non plus, voire la gologie (bien difficile de reproduire la formation des minraux terrestres dans un labo)...
Ce n'est pas parce qu'une science n'est pas exacte que ce n'est pas une science.




> De plus l'conomie est, au moins dans l'tat actuel des choses, intimement lie  la politique. Donc  la doxa,  l'opinion. Dans ce contexte, il me parait vident qu'un autre principe fondamental de la science ne peut tre respect, celui de la neutralit.


L tu as raison sur un point : le manque de neutralit de bien des conomistes !
Quand on dcouvre comment Piketty a arrang ses chiffres pour aboutir aux conclusions qu'il voulait publier...  ::roll:: 




> Une dernire chose. Selon ta dfinition du wikiberal: "Lconomie [...] est la science sociale qui tudie comment les ressources rares sont employes pour la satisfaction des besoins des hommes vivant en socit [...]". Si on accepte cette dfinition, vu l'tat de la plante, on peut donc dire que l'conomie a chou.


Ah bon ! Pourquoi donc ? En quoi la plante va t-elle mal ?

L'conomie est une science humaine et on ne contrle pas une foule d'humains diffrents et aux aspirations individuelles comme des produits chimiques dans une prouvette. Les variables sont tellement nombreuses qu'on peut seulement observer ce qui s'est pass, essayer d'en trouver une explication (qui bien souvent ne devrait pas seulement se limiter  la seule considration conomique) et proposer des ides pour tenter d'amliorer la vie conomique.




> Donc si c'tait une science, a ferait belle lurette qu'on aurait remis en question pas mal de choses.


Ben il me semble que c'est le cas vu la variabilit des ides conomiques et de leurs applications par les socits humaines !




> Tu noteras d'ailleurs que mme wikiberal prends quelques prcautions et parle de "science sociale", et non de "science".


Oui et dans "science sociale", il y a "science"... comme dans "sciences humaines", "sciences appliques", "sciences physiques"... ::mrgreen::

----------


## souviron34

> Une autre notion qu'il est trs important d'avoir en tte c'est que l'argent que vous avez sur vos comptes ne vous appartient pas.


Arrte de raconter n'importe quoi...

Si demain matin tu vas  ta banque et tu demandes  vider ton compte, on te donne les sous... Donc il t'appartient... Sauf en cas de faillite de la banque..

Mais  ce compte-l ton assertion n'est qu'un cas particulier, et non un cas gnral comme tu le prsentes..






> Du coup ds que j'ai un peu d'conomie en sur-abondance j'en profite pour rembourser par anticipation mon emprunt. Je ne dispose d'aucune pargne mais tous les deux ans j'ai mon pouvoir d'achat qui augmentent.
> 
> Faites comme moi ! Participez  l'ffondrement du systme financier. N'empruntez plus et remboursez vos emprunts, elevez vos enfants dans l'ide de ne pas vivre  crdit.
> 
> Le crdit, surtout lorsqu'il est  des taux d'usure est une forme moderne d'esclavage et d'assouvissement.


Donc, si je comprend bien, toi en tant que personne, pour te sortir de la forme moderne d'esclavage et asservissement (_entre parenthses, assouvissement ???_) , tu rembourses ton emprunt, mais tu dclares qu'il ne faut pas que les Etats le fassent ????

 :8O:   tu vois pas comme un truc qui cloche l ???

----------


## Zirak

> Ah bon ! Pourquoi donc ? *En quoi la plante va t-elle mal ?*


LOL comme dirait les jeunes !

Oui en fait, t'es mme pas dans une bulle (c'est transparent), t'es dans une grotte... ("je s'appelle GROTTE !" @ Ddicace aux gardiens de l'univers !  ::ptdr:: ).


Au hasard, le rchauffement climatique, les ressources naturelles qui s'amenuisent, les dizaines / centaines / milliers d'espces animales et vgtales qui disparaissent au fil des ans, etc etc

Mais oui, tout va bien  :;):

----------


## deuche

> Si demain matin tu vas  ta banque et tu demandes  vider ton compte, on te donne les sous...


En es-tu si sr ?
Essayes une fois de retirer 40K en liquide et tu verras les questions que l'on te posera.
Regarde donc ii et l, les restrictions qu'ils font pour retirer du cash, regarde donc le nombre de guichets o ils disent, ii on ne dlivre plus de liquide.

T'auras facilement un chque de banque.
Du liquide, donc de la monnaie que tu retires du circuit, il te sera beaucoup plus difficile d'en obtenir.
Je parle en connaissance de cause.

----------


## deuche

> tu rembourses ton emprunt, mais tu dclares qu'il ne faut pas que les Etats le fassent ????
> 
> tu vois pas comme un truc qui cloche l ???



Si je rembourse pas mon emprunt je vais avoir les huissiers au cul.
Un tat est souverain.
C'est la force du peuple qui peut en dcider.
Comme en Islande, comme en Equateur, nous avons les moyens et mme la lgitimit de leur dire que les dettes qui ont t contracts l'ont t contre l'intrt des peuples et qu' ce titre nous demandons leur annulation.

Cela aura pour effet de purger le systme. La contrepartie c'est que les comptes, les assurances vies tout ceux qui pocdent des crances vont tre perdant.

En gros si l'tat, par voix de rfrendum, dcide d'annuler la dette ratache  notre systme de scurit sociale, que c'est ta banque qui est dtentrice de ces bons du trsor par ricochet elle demandera que tu participes  l'effort puisqu'elle ne pourra plus honorer la dette qu'elle a vis--vis de toi.

Au final, ce seront les dtenteurs du capital qui seront les payeurs. Comme  Chypre dont on parle trs peu. L'avantage, c'est que lorsque tu es pauvre et que tu n'as que des dettes tu ne perds rien.

L o ca peut tre un beau bordel c'est pour ceux qui ont du capital et des dettes. Je ne sais pas comment seront traits les dettes des particuliers.
Dans tous les cas je pense qu'une grosse inflation sera plus probable qu'une rengociation des dettes.

Ca peut tre les deux aussi.
Ou alors c'est l'austrit.

----------


## r0d

> Je r-itre que ce qui est rcompens ne sont pas les opinions, mais les thories/dmonstrations...


Et moi je r-itre que je n'en sais rien, mais qu'au bout d'un moment, trop de concidence tue la concidence  :;): 
Parce que des conomistes qui ont fait des choses intressantes, il y a dans toutes les universits du monde, et ils correspondent tous aux critres que tu proposes.

Mais aprs, entendons-nous bien, encore une fois je ne juge pas. Je n'affirme pas non plus premptoirement, je vous soumet juste mes doutes, parce que j'estime que certaines choses sont, justement, douteuse. Comme par exemple l'influence de la banque royale de sude sur le jury, ou l'trange distribution des prix.

----------


## GPPro

> Et moi je r-itre que je n'en sais rien, mais qu'au bout d'un moment, trop de concidence tue la concidence 
> Parce que des conomistes qui ont fait des choses intressantes, il y a dans toutes les universits du monde, et ils correspondent tous aux critres que tu proposes.
> 
> Mais aprs, entendons-nous bien, encore une fois je ne juge pas. Je n'affirme pas non plus premptoirement, je vous soumet juste mes doutes, parce que j'estime que certaines choses sont, justement, douteuse. Comme par exemple l'influence de la banque royale de sude sur le jury, ou l'trange distribution des prix.


En fait il a raison, ils ne rcompensent probablement pas directement les opinions. Mais comme les chapelles en conomie sont plus rgies par des regroupements idologiques que des bases thoriques, bizarrement un prix sponsoris par une banque a tendance  rcompenser les conomistes dfendant des thories allant dans le sens de celles juges acceptables par les banques.

Comme aurait dit un pote il y a quelques annes : "Je ne pense pas qu'il y ait de complot mais putain qu'est-ce que le systme est bien fait" (sous entendu : pour nous exploiter et nous laver le cerveau). Et c'tait bien avant la mode du conspirationnisme sur le net  ::D:

----------


## CinePhil

> Au hasard, le rchauffement climatique


Mouarf ! Je l'attendais celle-l !  ::mrgreen:: 
Tiens, lis un peu le boulot d'un scientifique sur le sujet :
http://www.pensee-unique.fr/




> les ressources naturelles qui s'amenuisent


Comme dit plus haut dans ce flot de messages, on continue de trouver du ptrole et on recycle de plus en plus de choses. Je n'ai aucun doute sur le fait qu'avant qu'il n'y ait plus de ptrole, on aura trouv des alternatives recyclables.




> les dizaines / centaines / milliers d'espces animales et vgtales qui disparaissent au fil des ans, etc etc


C'est pas comme si a n'tait jamais arriv dans l'histoire de la plante !
Tiens, je n'ai pas rencontr mon diplodocus favori ce matin !  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Captain_JS

> C'est pas comme si a n'tait jamais arriv dans l'histoire de la plante !
> Tiens, je n'ai pas rencontr mon diplodocus favori ce matin !


 ::mouarf::  c'est du mme niveau que "le rchauffement climatique n'existe pas, la preuve il fait froid dehors"  ::ptdr:: 
C'est du mme acabit que les "Le saviez-vous ?" des Guignols  ::roll::

----------


## r0d

Juste pour prciser mon propos, puisque la dviation est partie d'une de mes propositions (l'conomie, si elle consiste  "une optimisation des ressources dans le bien des humains vivant en socit", a chou). Mon argument ne concernait pas le rchauffement climatique ni l'extinction des espces, mais les ressources nergtiques.
En effet, je n'ai pas l'impression que l'utilisation des ressources soit bien optimise (1), ni que leur utilisation rempli l'objectif du "bien des humains vivant en socit" (2).

(1) Je prendrais comme argument le problme du gaspillage (dont un aspect bien connu est l'obsolescence des biens de consommation, qu'elle soit programme ou non). Rien qu'en ce qui concerne l'alimentation, on estime qu'un tiers de la production mondiale est gaspille (source).

(2) La pauvret diminue globalement, un peu, mais si l'on compare cette pauvret avec l'augmentation des richesses produite, on se rend clairement compte que a ne fonctionne pas (source. note: je cite "Alternatives conomiques", qui est certes class  gauche, mais qui reste dans la ligne librale du socialisme libral de type social-dmocrate europen).

----------


## souviron34

> l'conomie, si elle consiste  "une optimisation des ressources dans le bien des humains vivant en socit", a chou


Je pense que dans l'nonc de ta proposition il y a deux biais majeurs :  "optimisation" et "bien"..

Que ce soit le rapt/vol, le troc ou le commerce, les changes entre "clans", "socits", "individus", ont d'abord et principalement rpondus  une ncessit : avoir ce que l'on n'avait pas..

De l'essentiel (_le feu_) au superflu (_aujourd'hui les iphones, avant les pices, les pierres (prcieuses ou pas), les tissus ou mtaux, etc etc_) ..

En dehors de l'attitude "rapt/vol", le reste est inscrit dans une valeur "marchande" (_d'change ou intrinsque_)..

L'conomie est, me semble-t-il simplement une vue d'ensemble de ces changes, que ce soit en termes de biens ou de valeurs, et de moyens d'change et de valeurs...

Le terme "d'optimisation" n'est pas attach  l'conomie en tant que telle, mais  telle ou telle vision de certains courants de pense... De mme la notion de "bien" en tant que but de l'change est relativement "absurde" : pour quel "bien" Marco Polo est-il aller chercher de la soie ?? Simplement une toffe de plus... 

Ce que je veux dire, c'est que a n'est pas l'conomie qu'on peut qualifier de quoi que ce soit.. L'conomie en tant que telle est "abstraite" : une description des changes et, si on se penche sur le ct historique, l'influence de ces changes sur l'Histoire, et rciproquement l'influence de l'Histoire sur les changes..  Il n'y a pas de "objectif" attach.... 


Maintenant, diverses coles s'affrontent sur les modles conomiques  appliquer ou pas, et ces modles ont ventuellement un but (_le "bien"_) et un moyen (_une "optimisation"_).. Ce sont des courants de pense humains, mais a n'a pas de rapport avec l'conomie de manire gnrique..

Dans un lien que j'ai cit il y a quelques semaines, il y avait un passage intressant sur les salaires du temps de Louis IX (_saint louis_).. Bien entendu que c'est li  l'conomie de l'poque (_et donc aux monnaies, royaumes forts et faibles, besoins ou "ressources", mais aussi lois locales ou pas (les villes hansatiques par exemple), etc etc_)... 

Mais la "modlisation" de ces conomies avec leurs approches "_optimises_", "_pour le bien (mal) de_",  ne sont que des constructions intellectuelles assez rcentes, dont je t'accorde que les dfenseurs (_de telle ou telle obdience_) ont l'oreille de gouvernants, ce qui se ressent depuis le 3ime quart du XXime sicle principalement...

Et donc les qualificatifs que tu y apposes sont galement lis  cette vue, qui me semble un peu "troite", oriente, et biaise, de changes humains... Et en tous cas ne me semble pas s'apposer  l'"conomie" en tant que telle, mais  l'application de tel ou tel modle..

Donc dire "_l'conomie ... a chou_"  est absurde.. "_Tel modle a chou_", oui...

----------


## r0d

C'est passionnant ce que tu dis l.
Je vais essayer de rsumer notre dsaccord histoire d'tre certain de bien te comprendre.
Selon toi, il existe une conomie en dehors de la politique, qui se "cantonne"  l'observation et  la thorisation du commerce des hommes. Il s'agit donc d'une science.
Selon moi, l'conomie est insparable de la politique, car elle est une de ses expressions. Ainsi donc, on ne peut pas parler de science, mais de doxa.

Avant de continuer, je voudrais que tu confirmes/infirmes mon rsum.

note: dans ma critique (l o je dis que l'conomie  chou), j'ai construit mon raisonnement sur l'hypothse que la dfinition du mot par le wiberal est la bonne. Je n'ai, en revanche, jamais affirm que je considre cette hypothse comme juste.

----------


## souviron34

> Selon toi, il existe une conomie en dehors de la politique, qui se "cantonne"  l'observation et  *la thorisation* du commerce des hommes.


MA dfinition, et que je partage ;-) , est que dans "conomie" il n'y a pas de thorisation...

L'observation de ce qui se passe (ou s'est pass).

Ds qu'on commence  parrler thorie, on parle modle, et donc courant de pense.. 

La ralit des changes entre les Egyptiens et les Perses, entre l'empire d'Alexandre le Grand et les Gaulois ou Wisigoths, etc etc, c'est une ralit, qui n'tait ni base sur "un mieux tre" ou une "optimisation", mais simplement une disponibilit quelque part d'une ressource dont on avait besoin, et une manire de se la procurer (_via du commerce, via des guerres, via des mariages, via des impots_)

Le seul vrai "modle" gnrique est la volont d'changer en paix, ou via la guerre.  Si on est petit (ou faible), vraisemblablement on voudra via la paix.. Si on est grand (ou fort), cela dpendra...  Donc on peut dire "fort/faible", mais c'est partiellement faux, puisque de grands empires/royaumes ont commerc pacifiquement avec d'autres nettement plus faibles...suivant les dirigeants... Je pense donc que la division est plus "volont de paix/ de guerre"...

Maintenant, tout le reste est fortement teint de la bataille idologique de la fin du XVIII et dbut XIX... Est-ce pour autant que cela empche la ralit d'tre ?? Que ce soit avec des sesterces, des louis, des cus, des dollars, des euros, ou une valeur "de troc", la monnaie n'est qu'un moyen d'change.. Quant au reste, exploitation, lutte des classes, etc, je pense que c'est l encore trs fortement li  une poque et un dbat particulier, mais que replacer a dans d'autres contextes est absurde...  Toute l'conomie de la Chine au III me (par exemple) sicle avant JC repose sur les ressources et les rapports de forces entre seigneurs, pas sur l'exploitation des paysans (_exploits par tous_)..

----------


## ManusDei

> Comme dit plus haut dans ce flot de messages, on continue de trouver du ptrole et on recycle de plus en plus de choses. Je n'ai aucun doute sur le fait qu'avant qu'il n'y ait plus de ptrole, on aura trouv des alternatives recyclables.


Sur le ptrole c'est plus compliqu. Tu as plusieurs types de gisements. Ceux dans lesquels ont pompe pour l'instant, c'est du ptrole relativement pur, facile  extraire.

Ensuite il y a des gisements qu'on appelle "sablonneux", c'est  dire du ptrole mlang  du sable et autres cochonneries naturelles (le gaz de schiste est  ranger dans cette catgorie). Le soucis avec ces gisements, c'est que c'est plus lourd (littralement)  extraire, et qu'ensuite il faut le filtre pour arriver  rcuprer du ptrole de la qualit des gisements qu'on exploitait jusque l (et ensuite faut le raffiner pour faire du diesel, essence etc...).

Donc le ptrole, on en a toujours plein, mais a va coter plus cher  extraire, une partie des "nouveaux" gisements ne sont absolument pas nouveaux mais connus depuis des dcennies, mais sont nouvellement extraits (si je puis dire) car ils sont enfin rentables.

Et bon, les alternatives recyclables, encore faut-il les exploiter, et ne pas crever avant  cause des diverses pollutions cres par l'homme.

----------


## GPPro

> MA dfinition, et que je partage ;-) , est que dans "conomie" il n'y a pas de thorisation...
> 
> L'observation de ce qui se passe (ou s'est pass).
> 
> Ds qu'on commence  parrler thorie, on parle modle, et donc courant de pense.. 
> 
> La ralit des changes entre les Egyptiens et les Perses, entre l'empire d'Alexandre le Grand et les Gaulois ou Wisigoths, etc etc, c'est une ralit, qui n'tait ni base sur "un mieux tre" ou une "optimisation", mais simplement une disponibilit quelque part d'une ressource dont on avait besoin, et une manire de se la procurer (_via du commerce, via des guerres, via des mariages, via des impots_)
> 
> Le seul vrai "modle" gnrique est la volont d'changer en paix, ou via la guerre.  Si on est petit (ou faible), vraisemblablement on voudra via la paix.. Si on est grand (ou fort), cela dpendra...  Donc on peut dire "fort/faible", mais c'est partiellement faux, puisque de grands empires/royaumes ont commerc pacifiquement avec d'autres nettement plus faibles...suivant les dirigeants... Je pense donc que la division est plus "volont de paix/ de guerre"...
> ...


Rien  voir avec ce qu'on appelle l'conomie aujourd'hui, qui navigue entre libralisme, capitalisme, collectivisme (pour faire plaisir  Cinphil). Essaie de ne pas encore une fois dtourner le dbat pour l'amener sur le terrain o tu as envie de faire joujou stp.

On te parle libralisme, tu rponds sesterce (on pourrait aussi comparer Newton  la thorie des cordes, aprs tout, a reste de la physique...). C'est bien Jean, et sinon tu as pris tes cachets ???

----------


## CinePhil

> Rien  voir avec ce qu'on appelle l'conomie aujourd'hui, qui navigue entre libralisme, capitalisme, collectivisme .


Libralisme : trs peu
Capitalisme : beaucoup
Collectivisme : en France beaucoup aussi.




> (pour faire plaisir  Cinphil)


Comme c'est gentil !  ::mrgreen::

----------


## deuche

> Comme dit plus haut dans ce flot de messages, on continue de trouver du ptrole et on recycle de plus en plus de choses. Je n'ai aucun doute sur le fait qu'avant qu'il n'y ait plus de ptrole, on aura trouv des alternatives recyclables.


C'est vrai ils trouvent du gaz de schiste. Mais  quel prix pour notre environnement ?
De plus les espoirs que le gouvernement amricain ou les lobbies ptroliers portaient sur les gaz de schiste ont t revus  la baisse.
Une baisse de 90%.

Je pense que l'on peut avoir un problme entre une demande croissante de la part des BRICS et une trs forte demande de la part de l'Europe et les USA.
Quand a va coincer, ce n'est pas les cots qui vont poser un problme mais bien le fait que l'offre sera tout simplement insuffisante.

C'est d'ailleurs,  tout gard, assez amusant de constater que l'on a une demande de ptrole toujours plus forte avec un prix qui a dviss de 40%.
J'ignore ce que peuvent en dire les analystes mais je constate que la Norvge est en train de tousser, qu'elle prvoit ses prvisions de croissance  la baisse, que sa couronne a dvisse face  l'euro et qu'elle a baiss ses taux directeurs de 1.25% en annonant qu'elle continuerait dans cette voie si la BCE se mettait  faire de quantitative Easing.

J'avoue ne pas bien comprendre la logique de la chose puisque  rendre le prix de la monnaie toujours moins cher, c'est bien un renchrissement des matires premire que l'on devrait constater et non l'inverse.
Il faut dire qu'aujourd'hui la grande majorit des transactions se font via des algorithmes en trading haute frquence.

Donc pour revenir  notre sujet, tt ou tard nous allons tre rattrap par le ct gologique de la chose et quand il n'y aura plus de ptrole pour tous le monde, cela risque de faire mal.

----------


## Simara1170

> C'est vrai ils trouvent du gaz de schiste. Mais  quel prix pour notre environnement ?
> De plus les espoirs que le gouvernement amricain ou les lobbies ptroliers portaient sur les gaz de schiste ont t revus  la baisse.
> Une baisse de 90%.
> 
> Je pense que l'on peut avoir un problme entre une demande croissante de la part des BRICS et une trs forte demande de la part de l'Europe et les USA.
> Quand a va coincer, ce n'est pas les cots qui vont poser un problme mais bien le fait que l'offre sera tout simplement insuffisante.
> 
> C'est d'ailleurs,  tout gard, assez amusant de constater que l'on a une demande de ptrole toujours plus forte avec un prix qui a dviss de 40%.


L, j'suis bien d'accord avec toi...




> J'ignore ce que peuvent en dire les analystes mais je constate que la Norvge est en train de tousser, qu'elle prvoit ses prvisions de croissance  la baisse, que sa couronne a dvisse face  l'euro et qu'elle a baiss ses taux directeurs de 1.25% en annonant qu'elle continuerait dans cette voie si la BCE se mettait  faire de quantitative Easing.


Primo, la couronne norvgienne et lie face  l'euro (elle ne peut donc pas "dvisser").
Secundo, Putain de bordel aqueux, qu'est ce que a vient foutre ici la politique montaire de la BCE? Tu voudrais bien, s'il te plat, arrter d'essayer de ramener tout les topics sur lesquels tu dbarquent  ton cheval de bataille?



> J'avoue ne pas bien comprendre la logique de la chose puisque  rendre le prix de la monnaie toujours moins cher, c'est bien un renchrissement des matires premire que l'on devrait constater et non l'inverse.
> Il faut dire qu'aujourd'hui la grande majorit des transactions se font via des algorithmes en trading haute frquence.


Toujours pareil, qu'est ce que a fout l a?, on s'en fout (dans le contexte)




> Donc pour revenir  notre sujet, tt ou tard nous allons tre rattrap par le ct gologique de la chose et quand il n'y aura plus de ptrole pour tous le monde, cela risque de faire mal.


Ca, c'est la faute de nos politiques, qui ne voient le mur que lorsque la tte est passe  travers...

----------


## deuche

> Primo, la couronne norvgienne et lie face  l'euro (elle ne peut donc pas "dvisser").


 ::zen:: 

Face  l'euro la devise Norvgienne qui historiquement est une valeur refuge a baiss face  l'euro :
- de 4.35% la semaine dernire.
- de 8.29% depuis un mois.
- de 9.89% depuis le premier janvier
- de 19.05% depuis 3 ans.


Mais tu as raison, cela n'a pas de rapport avec le sujet initial. 
C'est juste que cette baisse du ptrole m'interpelle dans un contexte o il y en a de moins en moins et que l'on en consomme de plus en plus.

De la  dire que c'est un coup des amricains pour faire chier les Russes, il n'y a qu'un pas que je n'oserai pas franchir.
Nanmoins je constate que les prix  la pompe ne baissent que sensiblement et qu'il y a donc des intermdiaires, l'tat ou les ptroliers, voirent les deux qui s'en mettent plein les pches !  :;):

----------


## Bibicmoi

> De la  dire que c'est un coup des amricains pour faire chier les Russes, il n'y a qu'un pas que je n'oserai pas franchir.
> Nanmoins je constate que les prix  la pompe ne baissent que sensiblement et qu'il y a donc des intermdiaires, l'tat ou les ptroliers, voirent les deux qui s'en mettent plein les pches !


C'est bizarre, mais j'aurais plutt dit que la baisse du prix tait plutt un coup des Russes (encore que, peut-tre pas tant que a) et des Saoudiens pour faire chier les Amricains (parce que je vois pas trop comment les amricains peuvent influer sur le prix du ptrole russe et saoudien)
Et pour les prix, plus de 20 centimes de baisse, je trouve a plutt pas mal personnellement (mme si tout le monde rve de voir 1 euro le litre, mais bon...)

----------


## GPPro

> C'est bizarre, mais j'aurais plutt dit que la baisse du prix tait plutt un coup des Russes (encore que, peut-tre pas tant que a) et des Saoudiens pour faire chier les Amricains (parce que je vois pas trop comment les amricains peuvent influer sur le prix du ptrole russe et saoudien)
> Et pour les prix, plus de 20 centimes de baisse, je trouve a plutt pas mal personnellement (mme si tout le monde rve de voir 1 euro le litre, mais bon...)


C'est vrai que les USA ne font jamais pression sur l'OPEP pour augmenter la production, ce qui a pour effet mcanique de faire baisser les prix... De plus les amricains tant les premiers gaspilleurs consommateurs de ptrole au monde, a doit vraiment les faire chier au maximum de voir baisser les prix.

Je veux bien que vous cherchiez  contredire Deuche  chaque message, mais essayez de ne pas le faire n'importe comment, je pense qu'il y a suffisamment de matire pour a !

Edit : accessoirement les saoudiens sont  la botte des amricains hein...

----------


## deuche

Les prix des MP que ce soit du bl ou du ptrole, sont toutes cts en dollars.
Il n'y a pas un prix pour le ptrole Russe ou Saoudien. Il y a un prix du baril.

Ca ne veut pas dire qu'il puisse y avoir des transactions dans des monnaies autre que le dollars mais en gnral a ne plait pas trop aux Ricains ! 
Donc en ce qui concerne la baisse du ptrole c'est bien les pays exportateurs qui la subissent et les pays importateurs qui en profitent. Donc la Chine et les USA en tte.

Concernant la baisse, quand on tait au plus haut le gazoil se vendait 1.50 si tu appliques 40% de baisse cela fait 0.90. Certes le calcule est fauss  cause des taxes. Nanmoins cela vous donne une indication et autant j'ai le sentiment que lorsque le baril monte la hausse se voit tout de suite  la pompe, autant lorsqu'il baisse s'est dj beaucoup moins vident.

----------


## Bibicmoi

> C'est vrai que les USA ne font jamais pression sur l'OPEP pour augmenter la production, ce qui a pour effet mcanique de faire baisser les prix... De plus les amricains tant les premiers gaspilleurs consommateurs de ptrole au monde, a doit vraiment les faire chier au maximum de voir baisser les prix.
> 
> Je veux bien que vous cherchiez  contredire Deuche  chaque message, mais essayez de ne pas le faire n'importe comment, je pense qu'il y a suffisamment de matire pour a !
> 
> Edit : accessoirement les saoudiens sont  la botte des amricains hein...


Plus d'une ligne, je suis impressionn, dommage...
Les USA inondant le march de gaz de schiste, les saoudiens ont dcid de ne pas baisser leur production justement pour que les prix baissent un maximum pour que les compagnies de gaz de schiste ne soient plus rentables.
Sachant que la reprise amricaine se base essentiellement sur le gaz de schiste pour exister, s'il ne se vend plus, la reprise se fait attendre...

----------


## GPPro

> Plus d'une ligne, je suis impressionn, dommage...
> Les USA inondant le march de gaz de schiste, les saoudiens ont dcid de ne pas baisser leur production justement pour que les prix baissent un maximum pour que les compagnies de gaz de schiste ne soient plus rentables.
> Sachant que la reprise amricaine se base essentiellement sur le gaz de schiste pour exister, s'il ne se vend plus, la reprise se fait attendre...


Faut se mettre  jour sur le gaz de schiste, a fait bel lurette que mme les amricains n'y croient plus... Certains analystes financiers US parlent d'arnaque et de mcanisme de financement s'apparentant  des pyramides de Ponzi (tout ceci tant d aux coups faramineux lis  l'extraction). Bref, contrairement  ce qu'aimerait nous faire croire certains, le gaz de schiste n'est pas une solution (en tout cas pas aujourd'hui).

----------


## Bibicmoi

> Faut se mettre  jour sur le gaz de schiste, a fait bel lurette que mme les amricains n'y croient plus... Certains analystes financiers US parlent d'arnaque et de mcanisme de financement s'apparentant  des pyramides de Ponzi (tout ceci tant d aux coups faramineux lis  l'extraction). Bref, contrairement  ce qu'aimerait nous faire croire certains, le gaz de schiste n'est pas une solution (en tout cas pas aujourd'hui).


Alors j'aimerais bien savoir o (sincrement), parce que depuis le dbut de l'anne, on nous parle de reprise amricaine, le troisime trimestre parlait de relance... et  chaque fois, c'tait d  la production de gaz de schiste.
Et maintenant que le prix du brut est en-dessous des 60$, le quatrime trimestre est tendu et la bourse est mfiante.

En tout cas, premire fois que j'entends dire que les amricains n'y croient plus.

----------


## GPPro

> Alors j'aimerais bien savoir o (sincrement), parce que depuis le dbut de l'anne, on nous parle de reprise amricaine, le troisime trimestre parlait de relance... et  chaque fois, c'tait d  la production de gaz de schiste.
> Et maintenant que le prix du brut est en-dessous des 60$, le quatrime trimestre est tendu et la bourse est mfiante.
> 
> En tout cas, premire fois que j'entends dire que les amricains n'y croient plus.


http://petrole.blog.lemonde.fr/2011/...ux-etats-unis/

Petite copie d'un paragraphe de wikipdia :




> Bilan ngatif aux tats-Unis aprs quatre ans d'exploration
> 
> Bloomberg rapporte en mai 2014 que depuis 2010, la dette des 61 entreprises amricaines qu'elle suit a doubl en 4 ans d'exploration, passant  163,6 milliards de dollars US. Les rserves s'puisent plus rapidement qu'escompt, obligeant  forer plus profondment, augmentant ainsi les cots. La filiale HighMount Exploration & Production LLC de Loews Corporation a par exemple perdu 20 millions de dollars pendant les 3 premiers mois de l'anne et a accumul des pertes financires en 2012 et 2013. Loews dcide de se recentrer sur la prospection ptrolire et de fermer HighMount, se plaignant de la difficult  trouver des gisements et de la chute du prix du gaz naturel. 26 de ces 61 compagnies ont mis la cl sous la porte  cause du dsintrt des investisseurs devant les pertes grandissantes et la faible probabilit de rcuprer leur investissement27.
> 
> D'aprs le service d'information sur l'nergie du gouvernement des tats-Unis (EIA), les rserves du gisement d'huile de schiste de Monterey, en Californie, qui reprsentent les 2/3 des rserves de ptrole de schiste du pays, ont t rduites  4 % de l'estimation initiale. La premire estimation, produite par Intek Inc. en 2011, donnait l'quivalent de 13,7 milliards de barils de ptrole ; elle est maintenant revue  la baisse avec une estimation de l'extraction possible, avec les technologies du moment (traitements acides, forages horizontaux, fracking)  environ 600 millions de barils. Certains analystes esprent que les progrs techniques pourraient permettre d'extraire davantage dans le futur28.


On n'arrte pas de vous dire de chercher plus loin que la propagande de TF1 et compagnie...

----------


## CinePhil

> http://petrole.blog.lemonde.fr/2011/...ux-etats-unis/


a date de 2011 !
J'ai plus rcent :
http://h16free.com/2014/10/20/34372-...ore-moins-cher

Et cet article cite lui aussi L'Immonde en plus rcent :
http://www.lemonde.fr/economie/artic...6924_3234.html

----------


## GPPro

> a date de 2011 !
> J'ai plus rcent :
> http://h16free.com/2014/10/20/34372-...ore-moins-cher
> 
> Et cet article cite lui aussi L'Immonde en plus rcent :
> http://www.lemonde.fr/economie/artic...6924_3234.html


Vu le ton du premier lien, je pense deviner de quelle sphre est issue ce "blog"... No comment.

Le second ne s'tend pas vraiment sur le gaz de schiste, c'est le moins qu'on puisse dire.

Un autre lien rcent : http://www.thefiscaltimes.com/2014/1...rter-Predicted

En rsum : certes il y a eu une croissance de production, mais elle sera trs probablement de courte dure et il est ncessaire de multiplier les forages pour maintenir le rythme... Dsol, pas de miracle, la vie n'est pas rose au pays des accros  l'or noir.

----------

